# Гнойный эпидурит и его последствия



## Енотик (1 Май 2009)

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста, могут ли сильные боли в пояснице и ноге давать повышенную температуру тела? У меня несколько протрузий и небольшая грыжа поясничного отдела, сильные боли в ноге. Всё время  на обезболивающих препаратах. После снятия боли температура спадает. УЗИ органов малого таза и прочие исследования и анализы отклонений не выявили.


----------



## Simos (2 Май 2009)

*Ответ:  Боли в пояснице и повышенная температура*

Вам необходимо провести обследование для определения источника t, грыжи дисков не дают  повышение t, другое дело, что источником могут воспалительные заболевания позвоночника и оболочек спинного мозга. Рекомендовано МРТ  поясничного отдела позвоночника.


----------



## Soledat (25 Май 2009)

Енотик написал(а):


> Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста, могут ли сильные боли в пояснице и ноге давать повышенную температуру тела? У меня несколько протрузий и небольшая грыжа поясничного отдела, сильные боли в ноге. Всё время  на обезболивающих препаратах. После снятия боли температура спадает. УЗИ органов малого таза и прочие исследования и анализы отклонений не выявили.



Скажите, а сколько времени у Вас температура и какая? У меня аналогичная проблема.
Может мне кто поможет разобраться.
У меня сколиоз. Мне делали операцию, ставили дистрактор. Но через месяц после операции появилась температура и стали появлятся боли. Боли становились всё сильнее и сильнее. Как потом мне сказали,стржень разболтался, и давил позвоночник и нерв у меня зажался. Были боли в спине и ноге. И температура постоянная. Так я пржила почти два года. Потом мне всё вынули. Боль в ноге вроди бы прошла, но позвоночник снова искривился. А температура немного спала (37 и 2-3), но при любой нагрузке поднимается. Даже если долго посижу.И при этом боли в спине увеличиваются. Делала всевозможные анализы-всё в порядке. Через некоторое время снова стало тян уть ногу,хотя уже не так сильно. И в добавок восемь месяцев назад у меня порвалась мышца под коленом. Нога стала как деревянная увеличелась в два раза и онемела стопа. Потом с сильными болями стала отходить,но онемение полностью не прошло. Врач сказал сделать нейромиографию, проверить "жив ли нерв". И мне написали в заключении:признаки выраженной сенсорной нейропатии волокон L5-S1 слева на фоне проксимальной нейрорадикулопатии. На словах сказали,что нерв ущемляется. Но что с этим делать-то и почему температура повышаеться (уже больше года) я так и незнаю.
Кто подскажет?


----------



## Енотик (4 Июл 2009)

*Протрузии дисков и большие проблемы*

Добрый день, уважаемые доктора! Обращаюсь с просьбой к Вам по возможности дать разъяснения. Много лет меня беспокоят боли в поясничном отделе позвоночника, отдающие в ноги. Рост 174 см, вес 45 кг (после операции). По результатам обследования  выявлены протрузии  дисков, остеохондроз поясничного отдела позвоночника, спондилоартроз. Периодически, когда боли становились очень сильными, меня клали в больницу и лечили массажем, физиопроцедурами, вводили обезболивающие, сосудистые препараты и витамины группы В. В промежутках между больницами - ЛФК и массаж. Лечение снимало боли, но на несколько месяцев. В этом году я попала в больницу с диагнозом: Абсцесс паравертебральной области на уровне поясничного отдела позвоночника, гнойный эпидурит. Два месаца больниц... Лечили инфекцию. Теперь к моим "родным" проблемам добавился ещё и спаечно-слипчивый арахноидит. 
Сейчас беспокоят боли и слабость в ноге (которая до операции отказала), ноющие боли в пояснице.
Все результаты томографа (КТ и МРТ) и выписки из больниц тут: 

http://picasaweb.google.com.ua/enotik.zherder 

Хотелось бы узнать мнения специалистов по моим снимкам.
Спасибо!


----------



## nuwa (4 Июл 2009)

*Протрузии дисков и большие проблемы.*



Енотик написал(а):


> Хотелось бы узнать мнения специалистов по моим снимкам.
> Спасибо!


Танюша, здравствуйте, а сами снимки можете выложить?


----------



## Енотик (4 Июл 2009)

*Протрузии дисков и большие проблемы.*

Здравствуйте! За каждой выпиской есть снимки, надо на текст кликнуть.


----------



## Ell (4 Июл 2009)

*Протрузии дисков и большие проблемы.*

Об операции подробнее. И всю информацию ДО давайте.
Есть у меня ощущение, что на операцию Вы попали экстренно.


----------



## Енотик (5 Июл 2009)

*Протрузии дисков и большие проблемы*

Да, операция проводилась экстренно. В апреле начала лечить позвоночные боли. В мае мне был поставлен диагноз:  Абсцесс паравертебральной области на уровне поясничного отдела позвоночника, гнойный эпидурит. 

Была проведена операция: вскрытие гнойного эпидурита, паравертебрального абсцесса, дренирование. На 8-е сутки была переведена в нейрохирургическое отделение с диагнозом: Экстра-, интраканальный  абсцесс на поясничном уровне. Люмбалгия. Состояние после операции дренирования абсцесса. Проведён курс лечения ударными дозами антибиотика, противогрибковыми препаратами, иммуностимулирующей терапии. П/о рана зажила первичным натяжением. Швы сняты.  Заключение последнего  МРТ-исследования:  перидурит, формирование спаечно-слипчивого арахноидита. 
Причиной эпидурита стал стафилококк, но как он попал в организм неизвестно. Никаких вмешательств из вне: ни уколов, ни блокад, ни лечения зубов и т.д. Два года назад кесарево сечение под общим наркозом. В марте боли, в апреле сильные боли и 6 мая - диагноз. Правда перед заболеванием была огромная физическая и эмоциональная нагрузка. Может иммунитет дал сбой?


----------



## Ell (5 Июл 2009)

Извините, если бы Вы не создали кучи тем, то уже давно получили бы ответ на вопросы.
Теперь придется перечитать всё, написанное Вами, дабы понять суть Ваших вопросов и выложенной информации.


----------



## Енотик (5 Июл 2009)

Уважаемая Ell, прошу простить меня за доставленные неудобства!:blush200:. Я не могла понять к какой теме отнести свой вопрос. Спасибо за поддержку!


----------



## Ell (5 Июл 2009)

Наберитесь терпения...
Что-нибудь посоветуем....aiwan

На очный прием как давно ходили?


----------



## Енотик (5 Июл 2009)

10 июня только выписали из больницы и вот 10 июля опять хотят положить. Говорят лечить ещё какое-то восполение, наверное что-то видят на томографе?


----------



## Ell (5 Июл 2009)

Обязательно соглашайтесь на стационар aiwan

Не будет нагрузки и будет комплексное обследование - лечение!

Обязательно скажите обо всех проблемах. И возьмите с собой ВСЕ документы от начала заболевания.

Ситуация у Вас запущенная, но решать надо и срочно.
Действуйте!


----------



## Енотик (5 Июл 2009)

Спасибо, Ell! А что именно запущенно, спаечный процесс, инфекция или проблемы с дисками и позвонками? Просто нейрохирурги не лечат, наверное, протрузии?


----------



## Енотик (7 Июл 2009)

Уважаемые доктора, добрый день! Всё время мучает вопрос: всегда ли при эпидурите проводится вскрытие позвоночного канала путём удаления дуг позвонков? 
 Позвольте ещё вопрос: левая нога до операции просто не работала, как я понимаю на нервные корешки давил абсцесс. Сейчас нога всё равно слабее, и утром прихрамываю, и чувство покалывания и кажется горячее чем правая. С чем это связано? 
Спасибо!


----------



## Ell (28 Июл 2009)

Енотик написал(а):


> Просто нейрохирурги не лечат, наверное, протрузии?


Нейрохирурги не лечат вообще, они рЭжут :p
Сходили к неврологу?


----------



## Енотик (28 Июл 2009)

:p:p:p
К неврологу сходила в районную пол-ку, вышла от него с очень неприятным осадком в душе (было сказано, что на мне пахать надо и про инвалидность чтоб и не заикалась, что описанные мной симптомы у каждого второго и...). Вобщем никакого совета я не получила, ни рекомендаций по поводу ЛФК, ни ответы на интересующие вопросы. Выписал массу препаратов (одних уколов четыре в день, в/в и в/м), таблетки. Из всего я разобрала только ибупрофен, трентал, диазолин, всё остальное написано видимо мед.терминами.
Поехала за разьяснениями к врачу, который оперировал, он все эти назначения отменил, ссылаясь на то, что организм и так перенасыщен лекарствами.
Но ведь боли есть


----------



## Ell (29 Июл 2009)

Анализ крови, мочи как давно делали?


----------



## Енотик (31 Июл 2009)

Последние анализы брались ещё в больнице. Я так понимаю их надо повторить.


----------



## Ell (1 Авг 2009)

Я думаю, что нужно.
Температуру поконтролируйте с утра и вечером. В течение недели.


----------



## Енотик (30 Окт 2009)

Добрый день уважаемые доктора!
Если можно прокоментируйте пожалуйста заключение МРТ. Очень волнуют слова "Интрадуральный воспалительный процесс", "формирование кистозных полостей", "Кистозно-спаечные изменения". 
На серии МР-томограмм пояснично-кресцового отдела позвоночника поясничный лордоз сохранён. Тела позвонков на всём уровне обследования (Th10-S4) обычной формы, МР-сигнал от них не изменён. В мягких тканях поясничной области на уровне позвонка L5 постоперационные изменения. Снижена высота межпозвонковых дисков L4-L5, L5-S1 с понижением интенсивности МР-сигнала от вещества дисков в Т2 ВИ с образованиемв указанных сегментах циркулярных протрузий дисков размером до 3мм. Межпозврнковые отверстия умеренно сдавлены с обеих сторон. Дуральный мешок не компремирован. 
Конус спинного мозга гомогенной структуры, без очаговых изменений. 
Отмечается неравномерное, преимущественно по боковой поверхности слева, утолщение стенок дурального мешка и их деформация с формированием кистозных полостей на уровне позвонков L5,S1. Содержимое дурального мешка на уровне S1-S3 неравномерно сниженной интенсивности по отношению к ликвору - вероятно за счёт воспалительных изменений. 
Заключение 
Состояние после операции. Кистозно-спаечные изменения на уровне L5,S1. Интрадуральный воспалительный процесс на уровне S1-S3. Остеохондроз, протрузии дисков L4-L5, L5-S1.

Сейчас имею очень сильные тянущие боли в правой ноге, которые вообще не проходят. Вот теперь и не знаю что делать, а так ждала этот томограф, так надеялась на улучшения.... Вобщем, всё наверное плохо и даже очень плохо


----------



## Доктор Попов (30 Окт 2009)

Прежде чем впадать в депрессию, поставьте снимки на форум


----------



## Енотик (3 Ноя 2009)

Добрый день!
Фото снимков :
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_dELFIu92sNg/SvAJOP4SsiI/AAAAAAAAA9A/t7f-Fx-6VmQ/s800/IMG_1795.jpg
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_dELFIu92sNg/SvAJOve4O-I/AAAAAAAAA9E/_vEAh--F-Sg/s640/IMG_1797.jpg
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_dELFIu92sNg/SvAJOyTnZzI/AAAAAAAAA9I/2ictHhqoUd8/s640/IMG_1798.jpg
http://lh6.ggpht.com/_dELFIu92sNg/SvAJPKT5FcI/AAAAAAAAA9M/8Oc3mhqHvGk/s640/IMG_1799.jpg
Буду благодарна за любые рекомендации и советы.
Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Попов (3 Ноя 2009)

Енотик, мне кажется что эти снимки я уже видел, поэтому давайте дождемся комментариев других уважаемых участников форума.


----------



## Енотик (4 Ноя 2009)

Доктор Попов, огромное спасибо за участие и поддержку. Да, очень хотелось бы узнать мнения из разных источников!
Состояние моё с каждым днём ухудшается (боли становятся всё сильнее). Лечащий врач настаивает на госпитализации:cray:


----------



## Доктор Попов (5 Ноя 2009)

Посоветуйтесь с лечащим врачом по поводу того протокола лечения, о котором я Вам писал.


----------



## Енотик (5 Ноя 2009)

Доктор, спасибо огромное! Меня положили в больницу. После взятия анализов назначат антибиотики. Массаж и физиопроцедуры нельзя.
Вобщем cитуация SOS, ситуация HELP:cray:
 Спасибо за всё, я оптишусь, как только смогу выйти из больницы.


----------



## Енотик (23 Ноя 2009)

На днях выписали из больницы. Диагноз: Спинальный арахноидит с радикулопатией L5, S1. 
Анализы в норме, температуры нет. Было проведено лечение в/в и в/м: антибиотики, миорелаксантная терапия.
 Физиопроцедуры назначать нельзя, т.к. была инфекция, врачи боятся возобновления восполительного процесса. Выписали, назначив курс лечения в таблетках: Нейромидин, Баклофен, Эглонил. 
Пожалуйста, подскажите как можно бороться с болью и спайками? Какие новинки медицины можно применить в моём случае?
Позвольте ещё вопрос: можно ли делать ЛФК через боль? Просто любая, даже самая минимальная нагрузка сопровождается резкой болью в ноге.


----------



## Енотик (2 Фев 2010)

Добрый день!
Подскажите пожалуйста, если возможно, чем в моём случае вызвана боль кожного покрова на ногах? На коже бёдер появляются болезненные участки, ощущения как после солнечного ожога (жжение)... Никаких видимых изменений на коже нет. Такие боли могут длиться сутки и мигрировать от бёдер вниз по икрам, а затем исчезнуть; перемещаются с одной ноги на другую. Как можно бороться с этой напастью?
В середине января перенесла очередное хирургическое вмешательство (без разреза) на позвоночнике под спинальной анестезией. До сих пор мучают головные боли. 
Спасибо!


----------



## nuwa (9 Фев 2010)

По просьбе Енотика, обновляю тему.


----------



## kobi (9 Фев 2010)

Енотик написал(а):


> Добрый день!
> Подскажите пожалуйста, если возможно, чем в моём случае вызвана боль кожного покрова на ногах? На коже бёдер появляются болезненные участки, ощущения как после солнечного ожога (жжение)... Никаких видимых изменений на коже нет. Такие боли могут длиться сутки и мигрировать от бёдер вниз по икрам, а затем исчезнуть; перемещаются с одной ноги на другую. Как можно бороться с этой напастью?
> В середине января перенесла очередное хирургическое вмешательство (без разреза) на позвоночнике под спинальной анестезией. До сих пор мучают головные боли.
> Спасибо!



Уточните, пожалуйста, какое вмешательство на позвоночнике под спинальной анестезией(?!?!) вы перенесли. Может анестезия была эпидуральная?aiwan


----------



## Енотик (9 Фев 2010)

Спасибо!
Анестезия была, именно, спинальная, я уточняла. По поводу вмешательства ничего конкретного не могу объяснить, т.к. выписки на руках пока нет, но оно было направлено на снятие сильных болей в ноге, которые дают спайки. Как объяснил врач, через иглу (хотя то, что я видела было похоже на огромную иглу) вводили лекарство. Но врачи уж больно долго что-то делали, а лекарство ввести много времени не надо. Ноги после анестезии не работали 7 часов, потом постепенно начала возвращаться чувствительность.


----------



## kobi (9 Фев 2010)

В таком случае, могу вас обрадовать - голова у вас пока будет болеть.
Боли может снять большое количество жидкости, препараты, содержащие коку и кофеин (в случае отсутствия подобных медикаментов - пейте колу и кофе, только все настоящее!!!). Также хороши  НСПВ (нон-стероидные препараты).aiwan


----------



## Енотик (10 Фев 2010)

Спасибо, kobi!
Без чашки настоящего кофе раз в день я жить не могу :p!
А как долго держатся эти головные боли?  На второй день после СА было как-то совсем плохо, ещё и тошнило и врач направил меня на сеансы барокамеры.


----------



## kobi (10 Фев 2010)

от барокамеры в этом случае пользы никакой.можете ходить ради удовольствия и толькоaiwan
боли могут длиться до нескольких месяцев-в отдельных случаях,но чаще месяц-полтора.
вопрос в другом-по шкале от 0 до 10 как вы оцениваете вашу боль(10-естественно-нестерпимая)?aiwan


----------



## Енотик (10 Фев 2010)

В барокамеру ходила пока лежала в стационаре. А по шкале боль в разных пределах от 4 баллов до 7 баллов. Особенно неприятно в момент смены положения тела (лечь-встать) и при резком повороте головы.


----------



## kobi (10 Фев 2010)

Ну если так, то это еще не сосвем страшно, что безусловно радуетyahoo Продолжайте по посту №33aiwan


----------



## Енотик (10 Фев 2010)

Спасибо Вам огромное!!!


----------



## Енотик (9 Апр 2010)

Здравствуйте!
Прошу совета и разъяснения ситуации.
Диагноз на сегодня: стойкие последствия воспалительного поражения ЦНС, гнойного эпидурита, паравертебрального абсцесса на нижне-поясничном уровне с исходом в эпидуральный фиброз, терминальный арахноидит с двигательными нарушениями (нижний парапарез), чувствительными нарушениями (парагипестезия) и миотоническими феноменами.
Сейчас у меня интенсивные тянущие боли в ноге, не проходящие ни днём, ни ночью, онемение стопы и пальцев, жгучие боли кожного покрова, внезапные очень болезненные прострелы от поясницы вниз до пальцев, слабость в ногах (в правой очень сильная), болезненные судороги в икроножных мышцах. 
Эти боли и ощущения ничем не купируются. Сидение, стояние, хотьба сопровождаются резкой болью, лёжа приходится принимать вынужденное положение, чтоб уменьшить боль. Хромаю и спотыкаюсь на правую ногу. Движения в ноге резко ограничены. 
Принимаю баклофен. Курсы массажа состояние не улучшили.
Подскажите пожалуйста, каким лечением, процедурами или ещё чем нибудь можно если не снять боль, то хотя бы облегчить состояние.
 Существуют ли какие либо другие способы обезболивания, кроме порошковых и таблетированных препаратов?
Я не могу регулярно принимать многие препараты, т.к. они на меня действуют как сильное снотворное (у меня маленький ребёнок, за ним надо всё время бегать).
Возможно ли со временем уменьшение боли (может в силу привыкания организма или атрофации нерва)? Пожалуйста, проясните картину болезни.
Спасибо!


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (10 Апр 2010)

Учитывая историю Вашего заболевания, а также жалобы и «симптомы» заболевания (насколько возможно перевести представленные Вами данные в объективную реальность) – имеются признаки  паттерна дисгемического «немеханического» вертебрального синдрома на фоне венозной дисциркуляции (венозный застой и гипертензия) в эпи- и субдуральных пространства позвоночного канала. Также имеются признаки нейропатического болевого синдрома на фоне комрпссионно-ишесического воздействия на нервные структуры содержащихся в концевой цистерне (на уровне L2 – S1), дополнительно «скомпрометированного» локальными ликвородинамическими нарушениями и венозной дисциркуляцией, хроническим ауто?иммунным воспалением. Все это (+ опреативное лечение) усугубило нарушенный двигательный стереотип, имеющийся до воспалительного (гнойного) заболевания, с формированием стойкой декомпенсации миоадаптивных механизмов (как говорится: «саногенез перешел в патогенез») дополнительно усугубляющих имеющийся болевой синдром.

Исходя из этого необходимо назначение:


(1) *венотонических препаратов и препаратов, изменяющих реологические показатели крови (в Вашем случае антиагреганты, гирудотерапия)*;

(2) *антиконвульсантов и* (3) *антидепрессантов (обязательных компонентов лечения нейропатического болевого синдрома – необходимо «удалять» сформированные у Вас «патологические системы и следы боли» в головном мозге и воздействовать на антиноцицептивную (противоболевую) систему, но с обязательным титрованием доз препаратов по рекомендованным схемам, в том числе и принимаемого Вами миорелаксанта - баклофена)*;

(4) *«рассасывающая» терапия (в том числе и ФТЛ)*; 

(5) *коррекция иммунных механизмов (иммуномодуляторы, коррекция биохимии медиаторов воспаления и др.); применение различных мануальных методик, возможно, корсетирования; ЛФК (через боль – противопоказано)*;

(6) *обязательно проведение терапии (курсами), направленное на улучшение трофики и обмена в нервной ткани: втаминотерапия, препараты улучшающие транссинаптическую передачу, адаптогены, «нейромодуляторы»*;

(7) *и самтое главное - «мастерство врача», которое позволит из данного множества составить такую комбинацию терапевтичсеких средств и методов, которые в минимальном количестве принесут Вам максимальный полоджительный эффект от лечения.*

И разрешите дополнить представленную информацию словами Доктора Попова (пост # 26): «Посоветуйтесь с лечащим врачом по поводу того протокола лечения, о котором я Вам (на)писал.»

(Как невролога интересует следующая информация (?): «имеется ли нарушение акта мочеиспускания» и «имеется ли снижение чувствительности  в аногенитальной зоне» … учитывая этические аспекты открытых интернет-консультаций можете не отвечать).


----------



## Енотик (10 Апр 2010)

Спасибо огромное, доктор!
Попробую ответить по пунктам:
Пост # 26 Доктора Попова прошла.
Венотонические препараты, антиконвульсанты, антидепрессанты... всё прошла. Изменений нет. 
Рассасывающая терапия была, иммуномодуляторы тоже. Всё это курсами, но результата нет. 
Вот в кратце как и чем лечили: Курс консервативной терапии: L-лизин, династат. мидокалм, ренальган, актовегин, трентал, витамины В1,В6 и обезболивающие препараты. После операции проведён курс лечения ударными дозами антибиотика (меронем, амикацин, цефтриаксон, хлорфиллипт, гатимак), противогрибковыми препаратами (фуцис), иммуностимулирующей терапии (ронколейкин, полиоксидоний), реополиглюкин, аспаркам, инсулин. фрагмин, эуфилин и масса других. 
Перепробовала в соответствии с рекомендациями своего врача очень многое. Курсы НСПВ, сосудистой, седативной, противосполительной, анальгетической терапии. Последний раз интратекально вводили депо-медрол 40мг. Вот только это и облегчило состояние, приблизительно, на три недели. ЛФК  уже несколько месяцев не могу скорректировать под себя. Из-за болей невозможно выполнять многие упражнения...

Добавлено через 13 минут


Laesus De Liro написал(а):


> (Как невролога интересует следующая информация (?): «имеется ли нарушение акта мочеиспускания» и «имеется ли снижение чувствительности  в аногенитальной зоне» … учитывая этические аспекты открытых интернет-консультаций можете не отвечать).



На такие вопросы вопросы отвечу может не очень корректно с медицинской точки зрения:blush200:
Имеются нарушения стула по типу задержки. Любое натуживание вызывает сильную боль, а значит невозможность акта дефекации.  Опорожнять кишечник приходится через боль...
Нарушение акта мочеиспускания имеются в виде не полного опорожнения мочевого пузыря.
Чувствительность в аногенитальной зоне не нарушена.
Позвольте спросить/узнать, насколько возможно привыкание организма к лекарственным препаратам в моём случае. И возможно ли свыкание с болью (если так можно выразиться) организма в силу физиологических процессов?
Спасибо!


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (11 Апр 2010)

Енотик написал(а):


> Венотонические препараты, антиконвульсанты, антидепрессанты... всё прошла. Изменений нет.



Если не затруднит, напишите, какие препараты из указанных выше классов Вы принимали, и в каких доза (в Вашем случае большое значение имеет «что» и «как»).

Возможно, в вашем случае существует еще один альтернативный вариант лечения хронического болевого синдрома (при поясничных болях)  – это «_стимуляция задних столбов спинного мозга_». Вероятно, вы уже знаете об этом методе лечения.

Имплантируемый в спинной мозг электростимулятор посылает в спинной мозг электрический сигнал, который подавляет болевой импульс на сегментарном уровне; механизм этого явления основывается на теории «ворот». Стимуляция задних столбов спинного мозга при помощи электрода эффективно подавляет болевую активность в ноцицептивных (в болевых) нейронах задних рогов спинного мозга.  

Показания к использованию метода стимуляции задних столбов спинного мозга при хронических болях в пояснице следующие: неподдающийся лечению синдром поясничных болей, некупируемые боли после перенесенного арахноидита и фиброз эпидурального пространства.    



Енотик написал(а):


> Позвольте спросить/узнать, насколько возможно привыкание организма к лекарственным препаратам в моём случае.



Позвольте уточнить, что Вы вкладываете в понятие «привыкание» к лекарственным препаратам – формирование «зависимости» от них или снижение их эффективности (так называемая «толерантность») или то и другое одновременно (что характерно для наркотических анальгетиков, барбитуратов, транквилизаторов бензодиазепинового ряда и некоторых других препаратов) ???



Енотик написал(а):


> И возможно ли свыкание с болью (если так можно выразиться) организма в силу физиологических процессов?



«Свыкание» ???

Если вы вкладываете в это слово смысл слова «привыкание», то отвечу категорично: привыкнуть к боли невозможно. 

Количественно боль переходит в совершенно иное качественное состояние. Хроническая боль перестает быть просто симптомом заболевания, а становится уже самостоятельным заболеванием – «Боль-болезнь». То есть, хроническая (патологическая) боль представляет собой патологический процесс, заключающийся в развёртывании последовательных специфических реакций на болевой раздражитель, теряющих свой первоначальный защитно-приспособительный характер. 

Одной из реакцией на хроническую боль является появление у «болевого поведения» (на фоне качественных и количественных изменений функционирования психической сферы человека), вот некоторые его проявления:


*Внимание пациента сосредоточено на своей боли, он постоянно жалуется на боль, но при этом боль не мешает ему выполнять свои повседневные обязанности*. 

*Пациенты становятся чрезмерно подчиненными и зависимыми: они требуют к себе большего внимания, чувствуют себя серьезно больными, начинают больше отдыхать и снимают с себя ответственность за выполнение своих обязанностей*.

*Пациенты часто драматизируют свои болевые ощущения, ярко их описывают, стараются демонстрировать свои болевые реакции (гримасничают, охают, стонут, хромают и пр.)*.

*Обычно пациенты считают боль постоянной и интенсивной независимо от времени её первоначального появления*.

*Нередко физическая нагрузка усиливает боль, но повышенное внимание, забота со стороны окружающих её облегчают*.

*Как правило, больные используют большое количество разнообразных лекарственных препаратов*.

*Больные часто обращаются за медицинской помощью*.

Естествено, я не подразумеваю, что у Вас сформировалось  и имеется болевое поведение. Я просто пытался показать, что при хронической боли имеет место не привыкание, а переход организма (в том числе и психики) на совершенно иной уровень функционирования (на фоне формирования дистрофичских* процессов и биохимических нарушений в спинном и головном мозге) с формировапнием болевого поведения, дерпессивных и других нозогенных психических реакций, что в целом снижает остроту болевого восприятия и переживания.

* На микроструктурном уровне.


----------



## Енотик (11 Апр 2010)

Попробую вспомнить что назначалось, но дозы каждый раз были разные.
В стационаре лежала после операции уже три раза.
Что к какой группе относится тоже не очень разбираюсь.
Ранилекс 200мг 3раза в день
Сирдалуд 2мг 2р/д  Тизалуд и Баклофен - эти препараты могу принимать только на ночь.
Мидокалм в/в 20 амп
Детралекс, Тебантин, Амизол, Нейровитан, Нейрорубин.
Всего не вспомню...
Про электростимулятор, который имплантируется в спинной мозг не слышала. Читала про накожный. Дело в том, что поясница не очень беспокоит, а вот нога очень сильно.


> Позвольте уточнить, что Вы вкладываете в понятие «привыкание» к лекарственным препаратам – формирование «зависимости» от них или снижение их эффективности (так называемая «толерантность») или то и другое одновременно (что характерно для наркотических анальгетиков, барбитуратов, транквилизаторов бензодиазепинового ряда и некоторых других препаратов) ???


Боюсь привыкания к препаратам и снижения их эффективности.  Боюсь, что не смогу без них обходиться, что с каждым разом дозу обезболивающих придётся увеличивать. Читала, что Баклофен является наркотическим препаратом.


> «Свыкание» ???
> Если вы вкладываете в это слово смысл слова «привыкание», то отвечу категорично: привыкнуть к боли невозможно.


Наверное напишу сейчас глупость, но я понимаю так :blush200:, если спайка давит на нервный корешок всё время, то со временем он должен отрафироваться, или могз должен начать востринимать это как нормальное состояние (привыкнуть), соответственно и боль должна уменьшится. 


> Внимание пациента сосредоточено на своей боли, он постоянно жалуется на боль, но при этом боль не мешает ему выполнять свои повседневные обязанности.
> Пациенты становятся чрезмерно подчиненными и зависимыми: они требуют к себе большего внимания, чувствуют себя серьезно больными, начинают больше отдыхать и снимают с себя ответственность за выполнение своих обязанностей.
> Пациенты часто драматизируют свои болевые ощущения, ярко их описывают, стараются демонстрировать свои болевые реакции (гримасничают, охают, стонут, хромают и пр.).
> Обычно пациенты считают боль постоянной и интенсивной независимо от времени её первоначального появления.
> ...


  Хорошо, что на сегодня этого всего нет good
Но как будет дальше...?
Стараюсь всё делать сама, не привлекать своим состоянием близких, но прострелы случаются независимо от нагрузок, состояния и такие сильные :cray:, до вскриков и вываливания всего из рук, потом пол часа надо приходить в себя и опять за работу. А присутствующие всё время боли стараюсь забивать активным образом жизни.
Спасибо доктор!


----------



## Доктор Попов (14 Апр 2010)

Полностью согласен с глубокоуважаемым Laesus De Liro, постановка стимулятора может быть спасением в Вашем случае. Единственное важное уточнение - чтобы не было арахноидита в месте постановки, иначе затухший инфекционный процесс полыхнет с новой силой, да и ввести электроды будет невозможно!


----------



## Енотик (15 Апр 2010)

Доктор Попов, большое спасибо!
Где можно подробно узнать про этот стимулятор? Что это такое?
Я слышала про баклофеновую помпу. Возможно это не то? Так же читала про накожный электростимулятор. Мне такой не подойдёт?
Доктор, скажите пожалуйста,  какой метод диагностики может показать что арахноидит присутствует/отсутствует в месте постановки стимулятора?
И ещё момент, про который всё время говорит мне мой врач: что любое оперативное вмешательство, даже самое малое, даже блакады, могут обернуться, как написал Уважаемый Доктор Попов, новым витком воспаления. Поэтому лечение сводится только к таблеткам, в/м и в/в инъекциям.
Спасибо!aiwan


----------



## Доктор Попов (16 Апр 2010)

Пожалуйста. 
Пройдите по синей сноске в моих сообщениях, я попрошу чтобы с Вами напрямую связался врач-специалист в постановке стимуляторов и помп. Думаю что при общении напрямую Вы получите более квалифицированную информацию.


----------



## Енотик (6 Май 2010)

Уважаемые доктора, уж простите за назойливость, но хотелось бы узнать, могут ли судорожные боли (судороги) и боли в икроножных мышцах быть следствием моих проблем. Или это могут быть сосудистые проблемы и с позвоночником не связаны?
Спасибо!


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (6 Май 2010)

Енотик написал(а):


> могут ли судорожные боли (судороги) и боли в икроножных мышцах быть следствием моих проблем.



Да, могут.


----------



## Енотик (7 Май 2010)

Спасибо, доктор. 
А что можно предпринять в таком случае? Препараты какого направления снимают такие боли?


----------



## Доктор Попов (7 Май 2010)

Можно попробовать для начала кальций с магнием (в таблетках, причем кальций по одной таблетке а вот магний по две при стандартных дозировках) вместе с витаминами группы В (В1,В6,В12). Если судороги беспокоят по ночам, неплохо снимает стакан тоника на ночь, но только в случае если он содержит хинин в своем составе. Ну если кальций + магний + витамины + тоник не помогают, есть всеми любимый Элатрол (Амитриптилин), даже по 10 мг на ночь неплохо снимает судорожные сокращения мышц. Одно радует - Элатрол без рецепта не продадут, так что все равно к врачу идти придется!!! aiwan


----------



## Енотик (6 Июл 2010)

Доктор Попов, большое спасибо!
Доктор, подскажите пожалуйста, выполняются ли в Израиле  микрохирургические операции на позвоночнике с удалением спаек и сдавления корешков, которая проводится при помощи лазерного бора с 100.000 оборот/мин? 
Что это за операция? 
Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Попов (6 Июл 2010)

С помощью лазерного бора запросто можно удалить и нервы вместе со спайками! Не хочу прилюдно "опускать" коллег, занимающихся сомнительной рекламой, поэтому просьба - Ваш телефон мне в личку, и я перезвоню (скорее всего послезавтра).


----------



## Енотик (8 Июл 2010)

Доктор, спасибо!!!


----------



## Енотик (17 Сен 2010)

Добрый день, уважаемые доктора!
Вновь возвращаюсь в свою тему.
Очень хотелось бы узнать, возможно ли при таких проблемах  выносить и родить ребёнка?
Состояние здоровья на сегодня никак не улучшается. Постоянные боли в ноге и пояснице с частыми приступами дикой, жуткой боли и отказом работы ноги.
Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Сен 2010)

Выносить наверняка можно, только с болью.


----------



## Енотик (17 Сен 2010)

Спасибо, доктор Ступин.
Дело в том, что я всё время сижу на разных препаратах. Список и дозы постоянно меняются. Толку от них нет, только временное (на пару часов)  снятие боли.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Сен 2010)

А уверенность, что препараты не повлияют на развитие ребенка, Есть?


----------



## Енотик (17 Сен 2010)

Все эти препараты противопоказаны при беременности.
Дело в том, что хотелось бы запланировать беременность в ближайшее время.
Поэтому вопрос в том, смогу ли я обходится без лекарств и как вообще такое состояние (боли) могут повлиять на ребёнка? Ну и конечно, не откажут ли ноги? Ведь вес и положение тела измениться и какие-то перемены произойдут  в месте операции и образования спаек.


----------



## Доктор Попов (20 Сен 2010)

А я опять, как старая кукушка, напоминаю о возможном вживлении обезболивающих электродов как эффективном методе борьбы с болью...


----------



## Енотик (21 Сен 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> А я опять, как старая кукушка, напоминаю о возможном вживлении обезболивающих электродов как эффективном методе борьбы с болью...



Доктор Попов, я помню каждое Ваше слово! Спасибо Вам огромное aiwan.
Мне бы узнать про возможность выносить беременность без последствий.
И как обезболивающие электроды совмещаются с беременностью?
В моём случае пока все врачи склоняются к операции по удалению спаек и кист, т.к. есть двигательные, чувствительные и сфинктерные нарушения помимо боли.


----------



## Доктор Попов (23 Сен 2010)

Электроды не влияют на беременность. А по поводу удаления спаек - мы уже вроде бы про это говорили...


----------



## Енотик (24 Сен 2010)

Спасибо, доктор! 
Появилась новая проблема: "мурашки" и "иголки" в левой руке и онемение правой стороны головы. Но если онемение головы случается не часто, то странные ощущения в руке несколько раз в день.
Возможно это новые проявления старого заболевания?
Что теперь надо обследовать и надо ли?


----------



## Доктор Попов (25 Сен 2010)

К пояснице это ну никак не относится!


----------



## Енотик (18 Окт 2010)

Уважаемые специалисты! Вновь и вновь ищу помощи!
По последним снимкам МРТ ПОП неуточнённый диагноз "Арахноидальная киста или ликворная киста", под вопросом.
Снимков и заключения МРТ на руках пока нет, есть только диск, который в домашних услових открыть не получается.
Нейрохорург настаивает на операции, другого лечения он не видит... Киста, с его слов, больших размеров, продолжается до грудного отдела.
Подскажите пожалуйста, если не делать операцию, чем грозит такая киста?
Нейрохирург сказал, что возможен отказ периферии, если я правильно поняла, это периферическая нервная система?
Спасибо!


----------



## kobi (18 Окт 2010)

Без картинок МРТ что-нибудь внятное сказать нельзя.aiwan


----------



## Енотик (18 Окт 2010)

Вот несколько снимков.


----------



## Доктор Попов (20 Окт 2010)

Киста начинается от первого поясничного позвонка, и действительно сдавливает все нервы конского хвоста. Боюсь что Вам действительно без операции не обойтись, нужно будет механически убрать помеху нервов. Удачи!


----------



## Енотик (21 Окт 2010)

Спасибо доктор!
У меня были небольшие надежды услышать другой ответ.
Скажите пожалуйста, эта киста не задевает спинной мозг? При операции он не будет вовлечён в процесс?
И, пожалуйста, ещё один вопрос, содержимое кисты это ликворная жидкость или гной? Как это определить? Очень боючь продолжения эпидурита!
Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Попов (22 Окт 2010)

Лично я перед подобной операцией делаю CT-guided biopsy (прокол кисты с аспирацией содержимого под контролем КТ). Думаю что Вам предложат именно это. На само вмешательство это особо не повлияет, но вот на предоперационную дачу антибиотиков плюс продолженный дренаж должно вполне подвигнуть хирургов.


----------



## Енотик (26 Окт 2010)

Доктор Попов, спасибо!
И всё таки, я цепляюсь за соломинку и в десятый раз хочу попробовать  пройти консервативное лечение.
Сдала анализ крови - всё спокойно. 
Предлагают электростимуляцию мышц в ноге... И при этом предупреждают, что с началом лечения боли усилятся и состояние ухудшится.
Скажите пожалуйста, это нормальная реакция организма на лечение?

Добавлено через 43 минуты
Добавляю выписку МРТ.

   На уровне L5-S1 определяется циркулярное склерозированное пролабирование диска дорсально до 2-3мм с утолщением задней продольной связки без грубой компрессии дурального мешка и м/п отверстий.
   Определяется кистозно-колбовидное расширение ликворного пространства в дуральном мешке от L2 до уровня крестца с наличием септ и перегородок со сформировавшимися септированными полостями пеимущественно на уровне L5-S1. Структуры конского хвоста оттеснены кзади, отмечаются коственные признаки спаечного процесса между нитями конского хвоста. Отмечается расширение перидурального пространства слева от уровня L4 с утолщением оболочек по ходу левого корешка.
*Заключение*: Признаки интрадурального кистозного спаечного процесса, спаечный перидурит слева, признаки хронического спаечного периневрита слева от уровня L4 книзу.


----------



## Доктор Попов (28 Окт 2010)

Енотик, вы конечно можете попробовать на себе всяческие прикольные штучки вроде электростимуляции или шаманского камлания, но сдавления нервов это вряд ли уменьшит. Жалко экспериментировать на хорошем человеке!!!
:cray:


----------



## Енотик (28 Окт 2010)

Спасибо большое за ответ, доктор!aiwan
Он меня окончательно расстроил, но, и в тоже время, вынудил к принятию окончательного решения!
Целый год я пыталась найти решение избавления от боли, но...:cray:
Спасибо!
Доктор Попов, скажите пожалуйста, я так понимаю, что сроки отодвигания или приближения операции не играют особой роли? Тут всё должно зависить от того, на сколько замучали боли? Или всё же есть какие-то критерии, по которым надо ускорить операцию?


----------



## Доктор Попов (29 Окт 2010)

Если нарастает слабость мышц, начинается недержание мочи или другие прелести - бегом к хирургу. Все остальное на совести мазохистов - все равно операции не избежать, но хотелось-бы помучиться (боец Сухов)!


----------



## Енотик (29 Окт 2010)

Спасибо! Всё поняла.


----------



## Енотик (9 Ноя 2010)

Хочу поделится со всеми радостью или, если можно так сказать, небольшой победой !
Заканчиваю курс консервативного лечения, в который входит медикаментозное лечение (L-лизина эсцинат, анальгин, эуфиллин всё в/в), физиопроцедуры (магнитотерапия, электронейростимуляция, электрофорез с йодом, иглорефлексотерапия), массаж, ЛФК, тренажёры.
Меня перестали беспокоить сильные судорожные, стреляющие боли в ноге и пояснице.
Слабость, онемение, "мурашки", тянущие боли и проблемы с мочеиспусканием не ушли, но боли, которые не давали жить (сидеть, стоять, ходить, спать) стали намного слабее.
Врачи, конечно, не так оптимистично настроены и советуют не особо радоваться, но я впервые за много месяцев хожу практически без боли yahooyahooyahoo
Может всё таки удастся избежать операции?!
Доктор Попов, как Вы считаете, есть надежда?aiwan


----------



## Енотик (6 Дек 2010)

Вечер добрый уважаемые специалисты!
Если возможно, объясните пожалуйста, чем может быть вызвано в моём случае уменьшение (похудание) ноги (больной) на 1см?
Была на плановой консультации у нейрохирурга, он замерел окружность ног выше и ниже колена и сообщил, что одна нога худее другой. На вопрос: "Почему?", последовал ответ: "А что вы хотите при таких нарушениях?". Ещё рассказал о правой ноге толчковой, что она должна быть немного полнее левой, а у меня наоборот.
Врачи немногословны... Вот я и хочу понять почему и что с этим делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2010)

Походите на пятках и носках. Если слабости нет, то и не пережиывайте сильно. 1 см, скорее из-за "толчковости" правой.


----------



## Енотик (7 Дек 2010)

Доктор Ступин, спасибо!
На пятках и носках не получается, слабось и боль.
А про "толчковую" правую (прямо по Высоцкому) не очень поняла:blush200:. Т.е. она дожна быть немного толще чем левая, а она наоборот худее...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2010)

Наличие слабости и похудание больной ноги, тем более правой которая дрлжна быть чуть толще, свидетельствуют о страдании корешка идущего в ногу.
Оно конечно, при вашем объеме поражения, видимо так и есть.
Более точно можно оценить на ЭНМГ.
А пока приложить усилия для сохранения ситуации. Как правило это электростимуляция, медикаменты, массаж, ЛФК.


----------



## Енотик (7 Дек 2010)

Доктор Ступин, как часто можно проходить электростимуляцию?
В ноябре проходила полный курс лечения. В посте №75 радовалась улучшениям, но теперь ползёт по немногу всё назад...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2010)

Месяц перерыва и повторить.


----------



## Енотик (16 Дек 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Месяц перерыва и повторить.



Доктор, немного запоздавший вопрос. 
Электростимуляция должна быть безболезненная?
И второй вопрос, чуть-чуть не по теме. 
Из-за жуткого страха перед операцией, точнее боязни последствий, не могу дать согласие и решиться на вмешательство (был даже назначен день операции, но потом я отказалась).
Иногда состояние ухудшается на столько, что приходится передвигаться с тростью. После этого болят рёбра с той стороны на которую опиралась. Болят несколько дней (больно глубоко вдохнуть или поднять руку). Чем можно мазать и что принять для снятия этих неприятных ощущений?
Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Дек 2010)

Енотик написал(а):


> Доктор, немного запоздавший вопрос.
> Электростимуляция должна быть безболезненная?
> И второй вопрос, чуть-чуть не по теме.
> Из-за жуткого страха перед операцией, точнее боязни последствий, не могу дать согласие и решиться на вмешательство (был даже назначен день операции, но потом я отказалась).
> ...



 Сокращение мышц д.б. безболезненным.
Любая мазь от боли и воспаления, половина из них на Диклофенаке, его и берите. Можно прибавить 0,5-1 см разогревающих мазей. наносить одновременно.


----------



## Енотик (16 Дек 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сокращение мышц д.б. безболезненным.



Странно, а процедуры были очень болезненные

Добавлено через 35 секунд


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> С
> Любая мазь от боли и воспаления, половина из них на Диклофенаке, его и берите. Можно прибавить 0,5-1 см разогревающих мазей. наносить одновременно.



Спасибо!aiwan


----------



## Енотик (3 Мар 2011)

Как ни крути, а я о наболевшем.
Доброе утро участникам форума!
Уважаемые доктора, я за советом к вам...
Вот уже несколько дней, как ко всем моим "прелестям" 





> интенсивные тянущие боли в правой ноге, онемение стопы и пальцев, жгучие боли кожного покрова, внезапные очень болезненные прострелы от поясницы вниз до пальцев, слабость в ноге, болезненные судороги в икроножных мышцах. Нарушения стула по типу задержки. Любое натуживание вызывает сильную боль. Невозможность удерживать полный мочевой пузырь...


  добавились довольно сильные боли по бокам бедра. То есть, если раньше болело и тянуло, и дёргало только по задней поверхности, то сейчас от паха вниз и от ягодицы "лампасная боль".  Такая же боль иногда случается и в левой ноге, которая до этого момента не беспокоила. Немного облегчает ситуацию положение лёжа на спине подтянуть ноги к животу и обхватить руками. Очень пугают кратковременные моменты "полного отсутствия ноги" . Т.е нога визуально есть, но никакой нагрузки она не выдерживает и вообще не чувствуется. 
Препараты типа сирдалут, тизалуд вызывают жуткую сонливость. Я могу их принять только на ночь, но под утро (часа в четыре) просыпаюсь от болей.
Такие обезболивающие как диклак, ибупрофен и все аналоги вообще не действуют. 
Участковый невролог кроме витаминов группы В не назначает ничего. И никак не видит мою ситуацию. 

Сейчас мой ребёнок находится в гипсе (перелом хирургической шейки плеча), поэтому на консультацию к нейрохирургу могу попасть только после 18 марта.

У меня вопрос: Опасны ли эти новые проявления боли и о чём они могут говорить...
Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Попов (3 Мар 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> У меня вопрос: Опасны ли эти новые проявления боли и о чём они могут говорить.



Скорее всего о прогрессировании болезни.


----------



## Енотик (4 Мар 2011)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Скорее всего о прогрессировании болезни.



Значит времени у меня совсем нет и надо срочно идти к нейрохирургу?:cray:


----------



## Доктор Попов (4 Мар 2011)

О необходимости хирургического лечения мы уже общались. Ждать когда будет "ну совсем плохо" не считаю правильным. Один только вопрос мне не очень нравится, это отсутствие точного диагноза. Но думаю что после операции все встанет на свои места. Удачи


----------



## Енотик (5 Мар 2011)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> О необходимости хирургического лечения мы уже общались. Ждать когда будет "ну совсем плохо" не считаю правильным. Один только вопрос мне не очень нравится, это отсутствие точного диагноза. Но думаю что после операции все встанет на свои места. Удачи



Спасибо!
Доктор Попов, я совсем запуталась...
А всё что писалось в выписках и заключениях МРТ ранее, разве это не диагнозы? Спаечный передурит, кистозный арахноидит и масса всего...
Неужели для постановки точного диагноза нужна операция? А другие способы есть? 
Очень сложная ситуация, никто из нейрохирургов в городе не даёт гарантий удачного исхода операции и совсем не хотят отвечать на вопрос "почему?":cray: Я со своей дилетантской  точки зрения думала, что достаточно через прокол откачать кисту и на этом мои неприятности закончатся, но всё что предлагают хирурги, это полостные операции:cray:
Доктор, в связи с ухудшением состояния нужно ли опять делать МРТ?
Спасибо Вам огромное!!!


----------



## Доктор Попов (5 Мар 2011)

Ответ на вопрос "почему" как раз и отсутствует. То есть мы не знаем, что вызвало эти спайки. Перидурит, арахноидит и прочее - это не диагнозы, а описание процесса. Латентная стрептококковая инфекция группы ..., приведшая к арахноидиту (например) - вот так звучит диагноз. Поэтому и пишу, что скорее всего диагноз окончательно поставят после операции.
Делать или нет обследования, решат ваши врачи.
А мы можем только пожелать удачи и "болеть" за Вас!!!


----------



## Енотик (6 Мар 2011)

Доктор Попов, большое спасибо!
Теперь я всё поняла.
Дождусь, когда ребёнку снимут гипс и пойду к нейрохирургу.


----------



## Енотик (1 Апр 2011)

Вот получила сегодня вторую группу инвалидности на два года...
Медицина расписалась в собственном бессилии?


----------



## Таманна (11 Апр 2011)

Актуальная тема.

В 1998 году, после разрезанного фурункула под мышкой, и не вставленного дренажа туда же, гной по крови ушёл гулять. Осел в позвоночнике. Полмесяца не могли поставить диагноз (от внематочной до пиелонефрита и других диагнозов), пока не парализовало. Тогда уже сделали пункцию, поставили диагноз – гнойный эпидурит. Чувствительности от груди не было, сепсис, и многое другое. Тяжёлая операция, гной по дренажам почти полтора месяца вытекал, но ещё в реанимации почувствовала пальцы на левой ноге. Со временем и на правой стала их чувствовать, потом в левой ноге появились какие-то движения, и на этом всё. 10 лет тишины, были занятия, само собой, но ничего не двигалось. Два года назад почувствовала шевеления мышц в левом бедре, стала интенсивнее заниматься, мышцы стали шевелиться уже по всей ноге. Потом в правой ноге появилось что-то подобное. Занятия, приём нейромидина, помогли улучшить состояние. Теперь вот чувствую ноги не только снаружи, но и изнутри. Мышцы напрягаются, работают, я их постоянно тренирую. Работаю на коленоупоре, учусь вставать с дивана.
Два года назад сделали МРТ, поставили следующие диагнозы:
Остеохандроз, спондилоартроз грудного отдела с протрузиями дисков Th5-Th6, Th9-Th10. Помимо этого есть ещё уплотнение, небольшое, которое сдавливало конский хвост, но сейчас сдвинулось. Я так понимаю, потому и стали восстанавливаться двигательные функции в ногах? Не помешает ли это всё моим занятиям на тренажёре? Не перетружу позвоночник?

И вот такой  ещё вопрос возникает – как облегчить своё состояние? Ноги болят постоянно. Мышцы сводит судорогами, возникают спастика, онемение. Раньше не было онемения, и мышцы сами не сводило судорогой. Не знаю, как объяснить, ну, вот когда перетрудишься, потом ломит тело, или защемляет на икре, на бедре мышцы. Вот так и у меня. Я-то давно такого не испытывала, всё же не работала. А сейчас вот год болит всё. Спать нормально не могу.


----------



## Енотик (13 Май 2011)

Таманна, держитесь, боритесь!!!


----------



## Таманна (16 Май 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> Таманна, держитесь, боритесь!!!



Так держусь, и борюсь. Но хочется знать и о перспективах каких-то. А у нас в городе крайне мало специалистов, которые могут что-то сказать об этом заболевании. Редкое, последствия тяжёлые, радуйтесь, что хотя бы живы остались. Угу, а дальше-то что? Всё, что от меня зависит, и даже больше, я делаю. Но хотелось бы знать, мне есть смысл надеяться на изменения в будущем? Раз такая чувствительность, движения, и прочее – значит, шанс есть?


----------



## Енотик (16 Май 2011)

Крайне мало информации по этому заболеванию.
Я сегодня решилась на очередную операцию ибо терпеть боль уже нет сил. Ноги слабеют...


----------



## Зои (1 Июн 2011)

Добрый вечер. Подскажите, пожалуйста, если кто знает - гда в Москве есть какой-то опыт по лечению гнойных эпидуритов? у меня отец лежит в городской больнице после операции (откачали 50 мл. гноя), но антибиотики через вену кололи тоолько первые дей 10. Потом сказали - перорально. Под конец чуть ли не на Аугментин перешли, хотели совсем снимать, но моя мама их отговорила. Отец дает тепературу (вечером 38.7) уже почти два месяца (операцию делали 16 апреля). Даже не знаю, в какую клинику можно обратиться - нужно же комплекское лечение с максимально сильными антибиотиками, насколько я поняла? а в этой больнице просто не знают. что делать, поэтому делают по-своему... Мы уже почти иссякли..буду благодарна за любую подсказку!


----------



## Енотик (2 Июн 2011)

Максимально сильные антибиотики мне кололи около 2-х месяцев в/в  и периодически их меняли. Затем ещё 1,5 месяца принимала антибиотики перорально. Так же кололи различные иммуностимулирующие препараты.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Июн 2011)

как дела?


----------



## Енотик (2 Июн 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> как дела?


Эх, даже не знаю что писать...
Есть новые обследования КТ с контрастом, ЭНМГ. На днях выложу.
От операции я опять отказалась (она была уже назначена на 30 мая). Видимо не настал ещё тот предел...
Ложилась в больницу с чёткой установкой оперироваться, но видимо отлежавшись без нагрузок, почувствовала себя лучше. Хотя после выписки снова жалею об отказе, всё вернулось.


----------



## Енотик (3 Июн 2011)

Обследования:
СКТ миелография - интрадуральный спаечный процесс с вовлечением спинного мозга, смещением его вправо и фиксацией на уровне Th11 - L2. Отмечается деформация конского хвоста, спаечные изменения с вовлечением его корешков, фиксированных пристеночно к оболочке на поясничном уровне.
ЭНМГ - признаки аксональной нейропатии обоих малоберцовых нервов. При исследовании F-волн обоих большеберцовых нервов регистрируется непостоянный Н-рефлекс, чаще слева - косвенные данные пирамидной недостаточности в нижних конечностях, больше слева.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Июн 2011)

Спайки... Вопрос, как их убрать и восстановится после этого,  если нет провидение импульса по нервному волокну в спинном мозге...?


----------



## Енотик (3 Июн 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Спайки... Вопрос, как их убрать и восстановится после этого, если нет провидение импульса по нервному волокну в спинном мозге...?


Уважаемый Игорь Зинчук, чего нет?
Из чего это следует


> если нет провидение импульса по нервному волокну в спинном мозге...


Пожалуйста, расшифруйте!!!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Июн 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> косвенные данные пирамидной недостаточности в нижних конечностях, больше слева.


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Пирамидная_система


----------



## Енотик (3 Июн 2011)

Доктор, огромное спасибо!

Прочитала, но не нашла методов лечения.... Т.е. оно есть, но направлено на основное заболевание, а лечение основной проблемы может быть только хирургическим.


----------



## Таманна (4 Июн 2011)

Зои написал(а):


> Добрый вечер. Подскажите, пожалуйста, если кто знает - гда в Москве есть какой-то опыт по лечению гнойных эпидуритов? у меня отец лежит в городской больнице после операции (откачали 50 мл. гноя), но антибиотики через вену кололи тоолько первые дей 10.


А, что конкретно делали вашему отцу? И в каком отделении он лежит? На каком уровне диагностировали эпидурит, было ли оперативное вмешательство? Вопросов много.

Меня, и других больных с гнойным эпидуритом госпитализировали в нейрохирургию. Без вопросов даже. В Москве госпиталь имени Бурденко весьма хорошо лечит своих пациентов. Вы туда не обращались?

Мне антибиотиками промывали дренажи, кололи их, капали. Примерно полтора месяца, или чуть больше. Потому уже была контрольная пункция, после которой отменили антибиотики.

Если у вашего отца держится температура, значит, воспалительный процесс никуда не ушёл. Поднимайте врачей на уши, добивайтесь госпитализации в нейрохирургию.


----------



## Зои (6 Июн 2011)

Таманна, спасибо большое за Ваш ответ!
Он лежит в нейрохирургическом отделении (которое смешано с травмотологическим) Первой городской больницы, но, похоже, у тамошних врачей совсем нет опыта!
Если по порядку, то после того, как у отца дома через 3 дня темературы "случился" парез одной ноги, мы сразу его госпитализировали, ему сделали МРТ, выявили воспалительные процессы по всему позвоночнику. Профессор 1го МЕДа поставил диагноз: эпидурит. Операция была проведена в 1й градской на том этапе, когда одна нога уже не работала и начала слабеть другая. Руки работали и продолжают работать, хотя одна из них слабее, чем другая. Одной ногой отец шевелить может, другая не работает, но чувствительность к прикосновениям есть.
Во время операции ему ставили дренажи, промывали их, но сняли через 3 дня! После того, как я прочитала, что Вам промывали так долго, забеспокоилась, что врачи недолечили с самого начала. В Бурденко не обращались, определили сразу же в 1ю градскую, т.к. у меня там мама работала в свое время... Не знаю, возьмут ли в Бурденко после операции, проведенной другими врачами? Пробовали определить в 1-й мед к этому же профессору, но там сказали, что могут только прооперировать, а лечить не захотели - тяжелый больной слишком. Пролежни пойдут - а нам (то есть, им) такого не надо. Вот так. Так что пришлось класть в 1ю градскую. Сегодня должен быть консилиум по поводу того, чтобы назначить стационарные антибиотики через капельницу. Если не назначат, будем врачей"долбить", т.к. они там странно рассуждают - типа это спесис сам по себе, а в позвоночнике после операции все должно быть чисто. Бред какой-то.... Если сегодня не будет результатов, начну прозвон в Бурденко.
Еще раз спасибо Вам!


----------



## Зои (6 Июн 2011)

Таманна, можно еще вопрос: а через сколько времени у Вас ушла температура?


----------



## Таманна (7 Июн 2011)

Зои написал(а):


> Таманна, можно еще вопрос: а через сколько времени у Вас ушла температура?


Высокая температура прошла месяца через два, когда вытащили дренажи из позвоночника, по которым выходил гной. У меня операция была сложной, состояние крайне тяжёлое. Парализация была, от груди и ниже. Руки тоже с трудом работали первое время, но потом стало легче. Мне повезло с лечащим врачом, она оперировала меня, потом вела до выписки.

Знаете, заболевание действительно редкое, и нет опыта лечения в наших больницах. Вашему отцу диагноз поставили сразу, мне больше полмесяца не могли его поставить, пока не парализовало. А если бы поставили его сразу, возможно всё обошлось бы малой кровью. Но время не знает сослагательного наклонения.

Насчёт пролежней. Кто ухаживает за вашим отцом? Он сам может поворачиваться, или его по часам двигают? У меня (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу, не сглазить бы), за все эти годы не было пролежней. Сначала мама поворачивала постоянно, и смазывала тело спиртом с камфарой, а потом я сама уже научилась, стало чуть легче.

Всё же советую я вам бить во все колокола. Не тянуть, потому что заболевание коварное, чревато осложнениями.

P.S. Мне когда поставили диагноз, то из военного госпиталя нейрохирурги хотели забрать меня к ним. Но мой лечащий доктор сказала, что я не выдержу транспортировки, то есть живой до госпиталя не доеду. Там по больнице-то нельзя было меня возить, трясти лишний раз, а по городским дорогам и подавно.

Стучитесь во все двери, кто-то должен найтись, кто поможет.


----------



## Енотик (7 Июн 2011)

Зои, мою историю вы, наверное, частично прочитали.
Ситуация следующая: боли, парез ноги и температура у меня начались в конце марта (2009г), Делали КТ и МРТ, они ничего не показали. В начале мая очередная КТ установила диагноз, прооперировали в травматологии, специализирующейся и на позвоночнике. 8 дней реанимации, а затем меня перевезли на скорой в другую больницу в нейрохирургическое отделение. Дренажи стояли дней 15, по ним круглые сутки шла промывка лекарствами. В это время, помимо антибиотиков в/в, вводили антибиотики (как я поняла) и через эти дренажные трубки. Вставать мне не разрешали больше месяца, всё это время я была в больнице под строгим наблюдение. МРТ, КТ, масса анализов.


----------



## Зои (7 Июн 2011)

Таманна, Енотик, спасибо за Ваш ответ  внимание!

Таманна, скажите, пожалуйста, а Вы лечились в Москве? И этот военный госпиталь тоже в Москве? Извините за нескромный вопрос - все лечение возможно только на платной основе (я имею в виду даже за саму госпитализацию в больницу). Я даже не знаю, как осуществляется перевод из одной больницы в другую - инициаторами должны быть врачи? Несмотря на температуру, отец в весьма приличном состоянии (хотя сам не может поворачиваться - температуравсе же выматывает), поэтому транспортировку бы он выдержал, но эти *** врачи даже не думают его куда-то переводить! При этом сами лечить не могут - просто не знают, как! И не хотят узнавать. Вчера этот профессор-фармаколог так и не прописал антибиотик. Сказал - "ждем до среды без антибиотиков. Все равно разницы нет в температуре - что с ними, что без них." Чего ждать-то? Он, по-моему, не соображает вообще, в чем дело. Его версия - просто сепсис у папы - сам по себе. А в позвоночнике все чисто должно быть. Хотя делали повторное МРТ и выявили воспалительные процессы на уровне поясницы и какую-то жидкость. В общем, я сегодня буду звонить в Бурденко. Правда, я не знаю - если там лечение только платное - надо еще думать, каким образом взять деньги. Я даже не представляю себе, сколько может все это стоить...
За отцом ухаживает мама - каждый день она с ним в больнице. Но санитаркам мы тоже доплачиваем, т.к. они его вертят каждые 2 часа, а он высокий и тяжелый, потому вертеть приходится нескольким людям. Пролежни смазывают и перевязывают каждый день. Два боковых неплохо затягиваются, на крестце хуже, но боремся.

Енотик, а Вам антибиотики сколько времени в общей сложности вводили? Месяц? и этого хватило, чтобы ушла температура, да?


----------



## Таманна (7 Июн 2011)

Зои написал(а):


> Таманна, Енотик, спасибо за Ваш ответ внимание!
> 
> Таманна, скажите, пожалуйста, а Вы лечились в Москве? И этот военный госпиталь тоже в Москве? Извините за нескромный вопрос - все лечение возможно только на платной основе (я имею в виду даже за саму госпитализацию в больницу). Я даже не знаю, как осуществляется перевод из одной больницы в другую - инициаторами должны быть врачи? Несмотря на температуру, отец в весьма приличном состоянии (хотя сам не может поворачиваться - температуравсе же выматывает), поэтому транспортировку бы он выдержал, но эти *** врачи даже не думают его куда-то переводить! При этом сами лечить не могут - просто не знают, как! И не хотят узнавать. Вчера этот профессор-фармаколог так и не прописал антибиотик. Сказал - "ждем до среды без антибиотиков. Все равно разницы нет в температуре - что с ними, что без них." Чего ждать-то? Он, по-моему, не соображает вообще, в чем дело. Его версия - просто сепсис у папы - сам по себе. А в позвоночнике все чисто должно быть. Хотя делали повторное МРТ и выявили воспалительные процессы на уровне поясницы и какую-то жидкость. ?


Я живу во Владивостоке, и всё это произошло здесь, больше 12 лет назад.

Вы знаете, у меня врачи даже сепсис не диагностировали, типа ну, и что, что анализы плохие. Воспалительный процесс идёт. А где, почему – не имеет значения. А то, что гной позвоночник стягивал, я криком от боли кричала, ерунда же, я придумываю, болеть ничего не может. А когда по коридору шла, и парализовало, упала – так оттащили в палату, бросили на кровать, и на выходные забыли. Никто, понимаете, никто не слушал, что всё началось с фурункула. Все же специалисты, окончили университеты, только пациентов слушать не научились. Вот и вышло, что когда нейрохирурги меня осмотрели, сделали пункцию – то вместо ликвора, увидели стойкий зелёный гной. Очень «мило», правда? Тогда МРТ не было, мне вводили контраст в затылок, и на рентгене просвечивали – а потом была тяжёлая операция, и всё остальное.

Вы поймите, если вы сейчас всё оставите так, как есть – боюсь, для вашего отца последствия будут очень и очень тяжёлыми. Надо трясти их как грушу. Искать выход на разные больницы, где есть отделение нейрохирургии, где будут его лечить, а не терпеть такого пациента. Ведь если жидкость внутри, если есть температура, то и вероятно, что и гной не ушёл. Он внутри. Ну, ёлки-палки, чем они вообще думают?

У нас тут хороший военный госпиталь, а я работала в то время в военном суде секретарём, потому была возможность оперироваться там. Но не вышло, так как реально меня до госпиталя не довезли бы.

По поводу антибиотиков.

У меня было пять разных антибиотиков, искали тот, который боролся бы с инфекцией. Промывали дренажи, каждый день. Кололи уколы, капали капельницы. Полтора месяца точно. После этого остался антибиотик внутримышечно только, чтобы окончательно убить болезнь.


----------



## Енотик (7 Июн 2011)

Зои, у меня антибиотики были почти два месяца в/в, и после 1,5 месяца в таблетках. Температура у меня спала где-то через пол месяца, после того как антибиотик ввели через дренаж прямо в полость. Антибиотики были разные, от простых (старых/известных) до новомодных (как говорят, последнего поколения), их меняли, чтобы не было привыкания.


----------



## Зои (7 Июн 2011)

Таманна, Енотик, спасибо! Боюсь, если осталось воспаление, не избежать повторной операции? Видимо, только так удастся его вымыть из полостей в позвоночнике... В любом случае, мама уже сегодня "трясла" заведующего - он обещал выйти на Бурденко.


----------



## Таманна (7 Июн 2011)

Зои написал(а):


> Таманна, Енотик, спасибо! Боюсь, если осталось воспаление, не избежать повторной операции? Видимо, только так удастся его вымыть из полостей в позвоночнике... В любом случае, мама уже сегодня "трясла" заведующего - он обещал выйти на Бурденко.



Да, вы правы. Повторной операции не избежать, если гной внутри остался.

После того, как я выписалась из нейрохирургии, туда попала женщина с подобным диагнозом. Ей не вычищали гной как мне, просто откачали его. Но он внутри и остался, сидел, и никуда не уходил. Если бы он был на уровне груди, её бы прооперировали сразу же, но он был в поясничном отделе. Её оперировали в другой больнице, операция была сложной, через живот. Что с ней дальше стало, не знаю, увы. Но после операции она проходила реабилитацию, училась вставать.

Когда точно врачи обещали выйти на госпиталь Бурденко? Поймите, промедление в этом деле нельзя допустить. Времени прошло много, а состояние вашего отца ничуть не улучшилось. Пробуйте сами выйти на врачей того госпиталя, договаривайтесь о консультации. Ищите возможность попасть туда.


----------



## Зои (7 Июн 2011)

Таманна написал(а):


> Да, вы правы. Повторной операции не избежать, если гной внутри остался.
> 
> После того, как я выписалась из нейрохирургии, туда попала женщина с подобным диагнозом. Ей не вычищали гной как мне, просто откачали его. Но он внутри и остался, сидел, и никуда не уходил. Если бы он был на уровне груди, её бы прооперировали сразу же, но он был в поясничном отделе. Её оперировали в другой больнице, операция была сложной, через живот. Что с ней дальше стало, не знаю, увы. Но после операции она проходила реабилитацию, училась вставать.
> 
> Когда точно врачи обещали выйти на госпиталь Бурденко? Поймите, промедление в этом деле нельзя допустить. Времени прошло много, а состояние вашего отца ничуть не улучшилось. Пробуйте сами выйти на врачей того госпиталя, договаривайтесь о консультации. Ищите возможность попасть туда.



Таманна, обещали выйти сегодня-завтра. Я понимаю, что медлить нельзя. Будем выходить - сами и не сами... как получится. У  меня отец сложный - его годами мучала подагра (которая сейчас, естесственно, обострилась). Предполагают также температуру от нее. Мама только что мне сообщила, что завтра будет ревматолог консультировать. И кажется, будут делать снимки суставов и брать анализы, чтобы определить, может ли идти оттуда сепсис или нет.
Реабилитация - это уже, наверное, "приятные хлопоты" после всего такого....
Дай Бог Вам и всем нам здоровья!


----------



## Таманна (7 Июн 2011)

Зои написал(а):


> Таманна, обещали выйти сегодня-завтра. Я понимаю, что медлить нельзя. Будем выходить - сами и не сами... как получится. У меня отец сложный - его годами мучала подагра (которая сейчас, естесственно, обострилась). Предполагают также температуру от нее. Мама только что мне сообщила, что завтра будет ревматолог консультировать. И кажется, будут делать снимки суставов и брать анализы, чтобы определить, может ли идти оттуда сепсис или нет.
> Реабилитация - это уже, наверное, "приятные хлопоты" после всего такого....
> Дай Бог Вам и всем нам здоровья!



Да, реабилитация это хлопоты, хоть и трудные, но приятные. Это значит, есть надежда восстановиться.

По поводу температуры. У меня в тот период бедро болело, отекла нога, болело сильно. Тоже была температура и от этого тоже. Потом выяснили, что тромбофлебит, но пока выясняли, чего только не предполагали.

Вашему отцу всё равно нужно полноценное обследование, чтобы знать есть внутри гной или нет. А потом уже решать другие вопросы. Надеюсь, врачи смогут решить эту проблему. Волнуюсь за вас, второй день думаю об этом. Такое чувство, будто сама в прошлое вернулась, когда от неизвестности и боли мучилась. Будем надеяться на лучшее!


----------



## Зои (7 Июн 2011)

Таманна написал(а):


> Да, реабилитация это хлопоты, хоть и трудные, но приятные. Это значит, есть надежда восстановиться.
> 
> По поводу температуры. У меня в тот период бедро болело, отекла нога, болело сильно. Тоже была температура и от этого тоже. Потом выяснили, что тромбофлебит, но пока выясняли, чего только не предполагали.
> 
> Вашему отцу всё равно нужно полноценное обследование, чтобы знать есть внутри гной или нет. А потом уже решать другие вопросы. Надеюсь, врачи смогут решить эту проблему. Волнуюсь за вас, второй день думаю об этом. Такое чувство, будто сама в прошлое вернулась, когда от неизвестности и боли мучилась. Будем надеяться на лучшее!



Таманна, спасибо Вам за пожелания, сопереживания и ценную информацию. Начет обследования - я буду стараться, как могу, настаивать. Не факт, что все это от суставов. После того. как я прочла здесь информацию о том, что дренажи надо промывать и довольно долго, мне аж "поплохело" от того, что ничего этого сделано не было. Так что поеду сейчас домой, спрошу у мамы, собственно, промывали ли ему позвоночник или тоже просто откачали...
Как будут новости, напишу!


----------



## Таманна (8 Июн 2011)

Зои написал(а):


> Таманна, спасибо Вам за пожелания, сопереживания и ценную информацию. Начет обследования - я буду стараться, как могу, настаивать. Не факт, что все это от суставов. После того. как я прочла здесь информацию о том, что дренажи надо промывать и довольно долго, мне аж "поплохело" от того, что ничего этого сделано не было. Так что поеду сейчас домой, спрошу у мамы, собственно, промывали ли ему позвоночник или тоже просто откачали...
> Как будут новости, напишу!


Да, мне тоже поплохело, когда я прочитала, что было сделано по факту, а чего не сделали. И как продолжается лечение. Надеюсь, всё у вас получится, и отец ваш вскоре пойдёт на поправку. Сообщайте о его состоянии.


----------



## Енотик (11 Окт 2011)

Возвращаюсь в свою тему
Очень хочется разобраться что такое Электронейромиография...
У нас в городе есть:
1 Интерференционная поверхностная ЭМГ.
2 Стимуляционная ЭМГ
- исследование потенциала действия нерва и скорости проведения импульса (СПИ) по сенсорным волокнам; 
- исследование поздних нейрографических феноменов (F-волна, Н-рефлекс, А-волна);
- исследование мигательного рефлекса.
3 Ритмическая стимуляция и определение надежности нервно-мышечной передачи (декремент – тест).
4. Игольчатая ЭМГ.
- исследование потенциалов двигательных единиц (ПДЕ);
- исследование интерференционной кривой;
5. Магнитная стимуляция (сегментарная, кортикальная)
- исследование времени центрального моторного проведения

Из выписок своих я поняла, что у меня есть результаты стимуляционной ЭМГ, но я бы хотела пройти более серьёзное обследование.
Какой из методов ЭМГ наиболее информативен?
Спасибо!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Окт 2011)

Они все информативные. Игольчатая как на меня более информативная, потенциалы снимаются непостедственно с мышц через игольчатые электроды.


----------



## Енотик (11 Окт 2011)

Спасибо!
Доктор, это не болезненная процедура?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Окт 2011)

анекдот:
врач в приемном покое осматривает больного с торчащим топором в спине
- больной, вам не больно?
-нет, только когда смеюсь...


----------



## Енотик (11 Окт 2011)




----------



## Енотик (13 Дек 2011)

День добрый!
Подскажите пожалуйста по очередному вопросу.
Болит пятка. Болит уже около месяца не сама подошва, а стреляет по правому краю пятки. Не травмировала, не нагружала. Травматолог ссылается на пяточную шпору (без снимков и осмотра ), невролог посылает к оперировавшему врачу. Но идти с пяткой к нейрохирургу я не рискнула. Боль не зависит от нагрузок, положения ноги и погодных условий. Возникает сильная боль резко, длится от  5 до 40 минут. На этом фоне иногда появляются боли в колене, может присоединиться стопа. На фоне всего этого букета нога резко слабеет и нагрузить её не получается.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Дек 2011)

это звучит корешок S1


----------



## Енотик (13 Дек 2011)

Я тоже так подумала, что шпоры пяточной быть не должно, по крайней мере она не так себя ведёт.
А что делать нужно?
Физио мне назначают, проколола витамины группы В, Мидокалм, L-лизина.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Дек 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> А что делать нужно?


Нужно выяснить причину ирритации корешка


----------



## Енотик (13 Дек 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Нужно выяснить причину ирритации корешка


МРТ делать?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Дек 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> МРТ делать?


осмотр и при выявлении необходимиости в МРТ делать. Когда было последнее МРТ?


----------



## Енотик (13 Дек 2011)

МРТ было чуть больше года назад, в мае было КТ с контрастом


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Дек 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> МРТ было чуть больше года назад, в мае было КТ с контрастом


можно повторить,  из любопытства


----------



## Енотик (13 Дек 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> можно повторить, из любопытства


А мне страшно 
 Вообще характер боли в ногах и пояснице изменился за последние пол года.


----------



## Mari35 (13 Дек 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> Вообще характер боли в ногах и пояснице изменился за последние пол года.



Уменьшилась?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Дек 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> А мне страшно
> Вообще характер боли в ногах и пояснице изменился за последние пол года.


тем более есть причина проконтролировать процесс.


----------



## Енотик (13 Дек 2011)

Mari35 написал(а):


> Уменьшилась?


Mari, нет, не уменьшилась. Стали более частыми судороги ног с жутким болезненным натяжением чего-то там внутри и неестественно сведёнными/разведёнными пальцами (ногу подтягиваю - пальцы возвращаются на место, ногу выпрямляю - опять веером), в пояснице боль стала опоясывающей с какой-то чёткой локализацией сильной боли.
Вроде слежу за походкой (чтоб носком не цеплять и ставить ровно ногу) а стала замечать что шаркаю ногами, как будто не хватает сил поднять выше.
Странные такие проявления с которыми, вроде, и к врачу не пойдёшь...


----------



## Енотик (13 Дек 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> тем более есть причина проконтролировать процесс.


 
Спасибо, доктор, сделаю обязательно.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Дек 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> Mari, нет, не уменьшилась. Стали более частыми судороги ног с жутким болезненным натяжением чего-то там внутри и неестественно сведёнными/разведёнными пальцами (ногу подтягиваю - пальцы возвращаются на место, ногу выпрямляю - опять веером), в пояснице боль стала опоясывающей с какой-то чёткой локализацией сильной боли.
> Вроде слежу за походкой (чтоб носком не цеплять и ставить ровно ногу) а стала замечать что шаркаю ногами, как будто не хватает сил поднять выше.
> Странные такие проявления с которыми, вроде, и к врачу не пойдёшь...


Аяяй, с такими симптомами как раз надо очень быстро идти к врачу...


----------



## Енотик (14 Дек 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> АяАяяй, с такими симптомами как раз надо очень быстро идти к врачу...


Наверное не стоит идти в районную пол-ку, а лучше к нейрохирургу?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Дек 2011)

Нужен неврологический осмотр. Кто его будет выполнять, или   невролог с ножом (нейрохирург), или  обычный невролог    не принципиально, главное условие - наличие мозгов и совести (второе условие имеет решающее значение).


----------



## Енотик (14 Дек 2011)

В том-то и дело что всё решение(согласие/несогласие на операцию) мой нейрохирург возложил на меня. Если я прихожу и говорю, что сил больше нет, он оперирует, но при этом сказал, что операция не принесёт полного избавления от боли.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Дек 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> что операция не принесёт полного избавления от боли.


Дело не в боли, дело в шаркающей походке, если вам не показалось, то нужно быстро решать проблему с кровообращением в спинном мозге, очень быстро решать...


----------



## Енотик (14 Дек 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> дело не в боли, дело в шаркающей походке, если вам не показалось, то нужно быстро решать проблему с кровообращением в спинном мозге, очень быстро решать...


Не показалось, даже муж обратил на это внимание. Но такая походки не всегда...
Иду нормально, потом прошаркала и вроде вновь вернулось в норму (мою норму).
А что это может быть? Что-то из-за кисты?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Дек 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> Не показалось, даже муж обратил на это внимание. Но такая походки не всегда...
> Иду нормально, потом прошаркала и вроде вновь вернулось в норму (мою норму).
> А что это может быть? Что-то из-за кисты?


Вы не хотите лечь в неврологический стационар и прокапаться? Попросите ордер у вашего невролога в поликлинике.


----------



## Енотик (14 Дек 2011)

В октябре лежала. Капали и кололи L-лизина эсцинат, нейробион, мидокалм, династат, актовегин, нейромидин


----------



## Енотик (14 Дек 2011)

В своё я уже не лягу, нужно проситься, наверное, в другое, в другой больнице.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Дек 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> В октябре лежала. Капали и кололи L-лизина эсцинат, нейробион, мидокалм, династат, актовегин, нейромидин


актовегин и Л-лизин. Только актовегин по сути пустышка, попросите заменить пентоксифилином.


----------



## Енотик (14 Дек 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> актовегин и Л-лизин. Только актовегин по сути пустышка, попросите заменить пентоксифилином.


Спасибо, доктор, огромное спасибо!!!
Попробую лечь в стационар.


----------



## Енотик (14 Дек 2011)

И, наверное, нужен покой, ограничение нагрузок, ходьбы?


----------



## Галюня (14 Дек 2011)

Енотик, я так надеюсь на Ваше выздоровление! Вы очень стойкая и оптимистичная! Да поможет Вам Бог! Счастья вам и Вашим близким, которые Вас поддерживают! И огромная благодарность Врачам форума за поддержку и профессиональные советы и рекомендации.


----------



## Енотик (14 Дек 2011)

Галюня, огромное спасибо за тёплые слова и поддержку! Очень тронута!
Нет слов, что бы выразить благодарность врачам  форума!!! Именно, благодаря их рекомендациям я избежала многих ошибок и главное, не сделала ненужных оперативных вмешательств.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Дек 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> И, наверное, нужен покой, ограничение нагрузок, ходьбы?


Лежать постоянно нельзя, будет нарастать застой и отек, микроциркуляция будет ухудшаться. Умеренные нагрузки, дозированная ходьба, появилась слабость присели, или прилегли, прошла снова ходим.


----------



## Енотик (14 Дек 2011)

Спасибо Игорь! Лежать практически не получается,  дом и детки.  Поднимаю на руки 18кг, вот этого, наверное, нельзя делать....


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Дек 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> . Поднимаю на руки 18кг...


Это не правильно.


----------



## Енотик (15 Дек 2011)

Назначено лечение:
Баклофен
Нейровитан
Глицин
Тиоцетам
Омез


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Дек 2011)

Ок, принимаем. Будем надеяться на положительный результат.


----------



## Енотик (15 Дек 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Ок, принимаем. Будем надеяться на положительный результат.


Спасибо!
Но сегодня состояние очень даже не очень... Слабость общая, как пьяная  и нога, кажется, ещё слабее. Возможно баклофен даёт такой эффект?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Дек 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> Спасибо!
> Но сегодня состояние очень даже не очень... Слабость общая, как пьяная и нога, кажется, ещё слабее. Возможно баклофен даёт такой эффект?


да, наверное баклофен, а для чего назначали у вас разве есть спастика мышц?


----------



## Енотик (15 Дек 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> да, наверное баклофен, а для чего назначали у вас разве есть спастика мышц?


Я не знаю что такое спастика, но если это судороги, какое-то непонятное поведение мышц ноги (спазмы что ли), то да, это всё есть


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Дек 2011)

все логично и назначенное лечение соответствует симптоматики...


----------



## Енотик (15 Дек 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> все логично и назначенное лечение соответствует симптоматики...


Спасибо,  Игорь!
Остаётся ждать и надеяться.
Спасибо за поддержку!


----------



## Енотик (15 Дек 2011)

На 21 декабря записалась на игольчатую ЭМГ


----------



## Енотик (19 Дек 2011)

Не пойму, почему слева от позвоночника мышцы выступают больше чем справа


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Дек 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> Не пойму, почему слева от позвоночника мышцы выступают больше чем справа


явления мышечно-тонического синдрома, нужно смотреть как двигается позвоночник.


----------



## Енотик (19 Дек 2011)

Доктор, а чем снимать этот синдром, или само пройдёт?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Дек 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> Доктор, а чем снимать этот синдром, или само пройдёт?


 
можно массажем, если массажист компитентен


----------



## Енотик (19 Дек 2011)

Спасибо, доктор, большое!
Вот только от массажа усиливаются судороги ног. Не реагировать на это?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Дек 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> Спасибо, доктор, большое!
> Вот только от массажа усиливаются судороги ног. Не реагировать на это?


это говорит о том,  что массажист не в теме...


----------



## Енотик (19 Дек 2011)

Поняла... уже нескольких сменила.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Дек 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> Поняла... уже нескольких сменила.


 
это не ново, их готовят те,  кто сам массаж никогда не выполняет)))) вот такой парадокс, сравни обучению игры на скрипке по самоучителю))))


----------



## Енотик (19 Дек 2011)

Дотяну до среды,  а там ЭНГ сделаю и посмотрим что мне светит
Спасибо за помощь, Игорь!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Дек 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> Дотяну до среды, а там ЭНГ сделаю и посмотрим что мне светит
> Спасибо за помощь, Игорь!


Максимум что в моих силах в режиме форума.


----------



## Енотик (19 Дек 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> нужно быстро решать проблему с кровообращением в спинном мозге,


Доктор, а проблемы нарушения спинно-мозгового кровообращения лабораторно, или инструментально, или ещё как-то по мимо внешних симптомов диагностируются?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Дек 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> Доктор, а проблемы нарушения спинно-мозгового кровообращения лабораторно, или инструментально, или ещё как-то по мимо внешних симптомов диагностируются?


при проведении МРТ с усилением можно увидеть сосудистые мольформации, варикоз сплетения и нарушения микроциркуляции визуализировать не получится.


----------



## Енотик (21 Дек 2011)

Было


Енотик написал(а):


> ЭНМГ - признаки аксональной нейропатии обоих малоберцовых нервов. При исследовании F-волн обоих большеберцовых нервов регистрируется непостоянный Н-рефлекс, чаще слева - косвенные данные пирамидной недостаточности в нижних конечностях, больше слева.


Стало
Заключение ЭМГ.
Признаки вовлечения мотонейрона на уровне  L4-S1, больше слева в виде появления гигантских F-волн при исследовании проведения по большеберцовым нервам.

Не пойму почему в обоих случаях "слева" если меня беспокоит больше правая нога
 Есть ли какие нибудь изменения в любую сторону?
Спасибо!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Дек 2011)

Енотик написал(а):


> Есть ли какие нибудь изменения в любую сторону?
> Спасибо!



все тоже


----------



## Енотик (22 Дек 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> все тоже


Спасибо доктор.
По результатам обследований ухудшений нет, это уже хорошо. Но в первом случае нет *гигантских* F-волн


----------



## Енотик (22 Дек 2011)

Вот, буквально только что узнала


> Перед исследованием в течение 3-5 дней нельзя принимать лекарственные вещества, оказывающие влияние на нервную и мышечную системы – антихолинэстеразные препараты, миорелаксанты,


 
Меня ведь не предупредили, хотя я сказала, что принимаю выше указанные лекарства.
Получается неправда в исследовании?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Дек 2011)

Да, есть такое.


----------



## Галюня (15 Янв 2012)

Енотик, как ты себя чувствуешь? Ты уже дома?


----------



## Енотик (15 Янв 2012)

Галюня, спасибо!
Дома ведь стены лечат. Правда температура держится небольшая 37.5. Но врач говорит, что норма.


----------



## Галюня (15 Янв 2012)

Очень рада за тебя, что ты дома и все более-менее нормально. А субфибрильная температура после любого оперативного вмешательства это действительно норма.  Выздоравливай скорее и "выше нос".


----------



## Енотик (15 Янв 2012)

Спасибо!!!


----------



## Вадим47 (23 Янв 2012)

Енотик! Вы молодец! Восхещен вашим мужеством! У меня очень похожая ситуация. 8 мая 2011 была операция. Сейчас востанавливаюсь. Постоянно в жестском карсете, имею большой вес и отказаться от карсета не могу. Укреплять титановой системой пока считают не нужно так как сам хожу и проще использовать карсет. Скажите а вы не знаете могут ли помочь с нашими проблемами Израильские врачи? Я слышал, что там занимаються этими проблемами. Удачи вам!


----------



## Енотик (23 Янв 2012)

Вадим, спасибо!
Вся наша жизнь - борьба
По поводу лечения в Израиле только один доктор внушил мне доверие и действительно, толково, очень  доходчиво расписал мне мою проблему и выходы из неё.
Он писал в этой теме, доктор Попов.
При эпидурите, считается в корне не верно ставить какие-либо системы, ибо инородное тело может вызвать новый виток инфекции, которая (в моём случае) может быть дремлющей.
Так я поняла из того, что рассказывали врачи. 
Вадим, Вам сил, терпения и скорейшего полного выздоровления!!!


----------



## Вадим47 (26 Янв 2012)

Енотик спасибо! Мне иой нейрохирург тоже говорил и на счет инфекций и то что позвонки сильно разрушены и есть возможность того что саморезы которыми крепят систему разрушат кости. ММеня оперировали в Боткинской больнице, я еще для сравнения через знакомых обращался в 1-ю Градскую там сказали почти что слово в слово что и мой хирург. Единственное предложили еще сходить в ЦИТО им. Приорова. Если сто новое узнаю напишу Вам в форум. Удачи Вам и здоровья!!!


----------



## Енотик (26 Янв 2012)

Вадим, спасибо!
Буду ждать вестей от Вас.


----------



## Нюшка (27 Янв 2012)

Галюня написал(а):


> Очень рада за тебя, что ты дома и все более-менее нормально. А субфибрильная температура после любого оперативного вмешательства это действительно норма. Выздоравливай скорее и "выше нос".


 
 Я что-то пропустила? Операция?
Енотик-главный борец форума-как дела?
(Странно, обнаружила, что никогда не писала в теме, а читала, как родную)


----------



## Енотик (28 Янв 2012)

Нюшка, день добрый! Спасибо!
Была небольшая операция, но совсем не относящаяся к позвоночнику 
Сейчас уже в строю


----------



## Вадим47 (3 Фев 2012)

Енотик добрый день! Как Ваше самочувствие? Хотелось у Вас поинтересоваться, посещаете ли Вы бассейн и тренажерный зал,и есть ли от таких посещений реальные улучшения? Меня просто направили на 30 дней в центр реабалитации с госпитализацией. У них нет амбулатории.Вот я и думаю, стоит ли мне туда ложиться? Если есть какой-то опыт, поделитесь им! За ранее большое спасибо!


----------



## Енотик (5 Фев 2012)

Вадим, добрый день! 
Спасибо!
Вся жизнь в борьбе.
В бассейн и зал я не хожу. В зал не хожу по той причине, что нет у нас в городе спеца тренера. Обычные городские залы для здоровых людей. Я попыталась пару раз, но получилось нехорошо... После нагрузок, даже небольших, ноги становятся ватными, и нужно срочно отлежаться, ну а наши залы на такое не рассчитаны.
Но раз в пол года я ложусь в стационар, специализирующийся на реабилитации, где прохожу лечение, в которое входит медикаменты и занятия в зале. Сначала ЛФК, затем на тренажёры.  Упражнения проходят под обезболивание.   Только в этой больнице мне назначают физиопроцедуры (в других боятся).  На фоне всего становится легче. Курс 14 дней всего.
Считаю, что Вам нужно лечь и пройти лечение!
Обязательно напишите потом и расскажите как и что у Вас.
Удачи!


----------



## Енотик (7 Фев 2012)

Вот незадача...
Уважаемые доктора, помогите понять, интересно уже самой.
Ситуация:  боли в ноге стали чуть реже (но не слабее) - это уже радует, но вместе с ними уходит чувствительность ноги и сила.
Рассказала районному неврологу (я бы к ней не ходила, но нужны записи в карточке для МСЭК), она говорит, что отмирают нервы.
Нервы чего и как такое может быть?
Рассказала врачу в стационаре, он говорит, чтоб не брала в голову (так оно само лезет). Когда, мол,  нужно будет к нему бегом бежать, я точно почувствую.
Ну вот и не знаю как себя вести и чего ждать.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Фев 2012)

МРТ?


----------



## Енотик (8 Фев 2012)

Доктор, не направляют...
Говорят ближе к весне делать, чтоб под стационар подогнать свежее МРТ.
Не слушать? Сделать самой?

А ещё очень уж болит и дёргает большой палец ноги и пятка выводит из психического равновесия.
Вобщем, что-то я расквасилась, авитаминоз видать


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Фев 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Говорят ближе к весне делать, чтоб под стационар подогнать свежее МРТ.


они что,  в питание употреблять его собираются??? 
Февраль на улице, куда ближе? Нарастает клиника чего ждать?


----------



## Енотик (9 Фев 2012)

Может как-то для группы сроки обследования определённые? Хотя на комиссию мне аж 2013 году...
Я сделаю МРТ без направления.


----------



## Енотик (13 Фев 2012)

> ))) маломальский эффект наблюдается при дозе 450 мг в сутки...


Доктор, перенесла Ваш ответ сюда, чтоб не отвлекать своими вопросами в чужой теме.
По 1 мл два раза в сутки назначают в стационарах мне всегда, и никак не больше... Курс 14 дней.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Фев 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> По 1 мл два раза в сутки назначают в стационарах мне всегда, и никак не больше... Курс 14 дней.


 
печалька))).  Это называется неадекватность дозировки тяжести состояния больного. Но дело в том, что и в дозе 450 мг он мало эффективен, реально гипертонус полноценно можно снять только руками.


----------



## Енотик (13 Фев 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Но дело в том, что и в дозе 450 мг он мало эффективен, реально гипертонус полноценно можно снять только руками.


Так может поэтому и не назначают больше.
Руками - это массаж или ещё и мануальная терапия?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Фев 2012)

и то и другое, иногда грань между ними настолько размыта, что стали говорить о так называемых мягкотканных техниках мануальной терапии))).


----------



## Енотик (13 Фев 2012)

Спасибо, доктор!
Буду искать кто у нас в городе знает и может такое.


----------



## Енотик (14 Фев 2012)

Доктор, я таки была не права про дозы назначаемого препарата. Нашла запись: 150 мг три раза в сутки.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Фев 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Доктор, я таки была не права про дозы назначаемого препарата. Нашла запись: 150 мг три раза в сутки.


)))) вот видите)))) это максимум и то, толку от него очень мало...


----------



## Енотик (14 Фев 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> )))) вот видите)))) это максимум и то, толку от него очень мало...


Да, уже убедилась.


----------



## Енотик (15 Фев 2012)

По моему я не выкладывала альбом КТ с контрастом за май прошлого года....
Вот он https://picasaweb.google.com/enotik.zherder/2011?authkey=Gv1sRgCOPtzKXzsfijbw
Что скажут специалисты?


----------



## Енотик (27 Апр 2012)

Добрый вечер!
Очень прошу разъяснения по результатам обследования.
МРТ
На уровне L5-S1 определяется дорсальная протрузия м/п диска до 3,5 мм, с деформацией переднего контура дурального меша, с сужением зон м/п отверстий.
В позвоночном канале интрадурально, определяются множественные спайки, мешетчатое(?, дословно) расширение дистального отдела дурального мешка, расширенные сосуды.
Спинной мозг создаёт неоднородно повышенный МР-сигнал в Т2-ви и STIR, центральный канал расширен, нити конского хвоста деформированы за счёт спаечного процесса.
*Заключение*: Остаточные изменения перенесённого гнойного эпидурита, состояние после оперативного лечения. Полисегментарный остеохондроз поясничного отдела позвоночного столба с протрузией в сегменте L5-S1.

Спасибо!!!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Апр 2012)

Спайки в спинномозговом канале с нарушением ликвородинамики. Последствие перенесенного. А что конкрето не ясно?


----------



## Енотик (27 Апр 2012)

Спасибо доктор!
Если честно, ничего не ясно
Расширенные сосуды? 
Неоднородно повышенный МР-сигнал? Это киста? 
Центральный канал расширен?

Что с этим делать и как лечить (если лечению поддаётся)?  
Боли, слабость в ногах.

К боли приспособилась, терплю... Но слабость?!


----------



## Енотик (27 Апр 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Спайки в спинномозговом канале* с нарушением ликвородинамики.* Последствие перенесенного. А что конкрето не ясно?


 
Все МРТ до этого были без нарушения  ликвородинамики.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Апр 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Неоднородно повышенный МР-сигнал? Это киста?


 нет это немного нарушенна однородность спинного мозга после воспаления 


Енотик написал(а):


> Центральный канал расширен?


 немного затруднен ток ликвора в результате спаек и слипания в некоторых местах оболочек спинного мозга и по этому расширен центральный канал


Енотик написал(а):


> Что с этим делать и как лечить (если лечению поддаётся)?
> Боли, слабость в ногах.
> 
> К боли приспособилась, терплю... Но слабость?!


 
регулярно проходить неврологическое лечение, ваши неврологи должны два раза в год вас наблюдать и лечить


----------



## Енотик (28 Апр 2012)

Игорь, спасибо!
А вот эти нарушения с током ликвора опасны в принципе?
И что-то ни слова в заключении о кисте. Могла она исчезнуть?
И про сосуды, если можно?  Это из-за них слабость в ногах?
Попытаюсь выложить снимок.
Диск не открывается.


----------



## Енотик (28 Апр 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> регулярно проходить неврологическое лечение, ваши неврологи должны два раза в год вас наблюдать и лечить


 
Неврологи как только видят выписки, шарахаются от меня...
Завтра иду к нейрохирургу, может положат пролечиться.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Апр 2012)

это правильно,  было бы хорошо, поколоть и покапать...


----------



## Енотик (28 Апр 2012)

Уважаемые специалисты, насколько велики мои проблемы исходя из снимков?


----------



## Енотик (28 Апр 2012)

Попробовала с диска загрузить... https://picasaweb.google.com/enotik.zherder/272012

Пожалуйста, ваше мнение!


----------



## Енотик (5 Май 2012)

неужели всё так плохо по снимкам?


----------



## Енотик (7 Май 2012)

Ночью проснулась от сильной боли в ноге.
Даже не могу сказать где именно болит. Вся нога от бедра и до пальцев. Боль усиливается при наступлении на ногу. Хожу с трудом...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Май 2012)

Вызовите невролога на дом, пускай покапают и поколят...


----------



## Енотик (7 Май 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Вызовите невролога на дом, пускай покапают и поколят...


Я сегодня на приём к нему иду. Нужно направление для больницы взять.
А состояние не очень... Шатает и слабость...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Май 2012)

Потихоньку идем, а потом в стационар...


----------



## Енотик (7 Май 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Потихоньку идем, а потом в стационар...


Спасибо!
И ещё странные ощущения по внутренней стороне бёдер.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Май 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Спасибо!
> И ещё странные ощущения по внутренней стороне бёдер.


мурашки и онемение? Такое может быть. Пускай неврологи хорошо полечат. Напишите потом что назначили.


----------



## Енотик (7 Май 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> мурашки и онемение? Такое может быть. Пускай неврологи хорошо полечат. Напишите потом что назначили.


Онемение и боль.
Конечно напишу.
Спасибо!

Всё, пошла я поликлинику  за направлением в нейрохирургию.
Боюсь, аж коленки дрожат. То ли от страха, то ли от слабости в ногах


----------



## Енотик (7 Май 2012)

Ну, в общем, сегодня я направление не получила
Не знаю как я буду завтра ходить...


----------



## Енотик (8 Май 2012)

Вот уж не знаю, может кроме уколов и капельниц просить врача о чём-то более радикальном...
Что на сегодня медицина может предложить (операция, но не очень травматичная)?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Май 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Что на сегодня медицина может предложить (операция, но не очень травматичная)?


 
вот это например
http://www.neuro-med.ru/SCS.htm


----------



## Енотик (8 Май 2012)

Этот вариант не годиться.
Нейрохирурги не исключают инфекцию, а если она есть, то ставить инородное тело нельзя.
Это как я поняла.
А если сейчас продолжают расти спайки, то это ещё один факт наличия инфекции в кисте или где-то там в канале.
Я правильно понимаю?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Май 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> А если сейчас продолжают расти спайки, то это ещё один факт наличия инфекции в кисте или где-то там в канале.
> Я правильно понимаю?


 
нет не правильно, инфекция даст температуру и изменение ликвора. Спайки последствие ПЕРЕНЕСЕННОЙ инфекции.


----------



## Енотик (8 Май 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> нет не правильно, инфекция даст температуру и изменение ликвора. Спайки последствие ПЕРЕНЕСЕННОЙ инфекции.


Спасибо, доктор, успокоили!!! а то уже тааакие мысли в голову лезли...
Анализ ликвора мне каждый раз берут. Есть незначительные изменения. 
Вот только я не пойму, почему они (спайки) продолжают расти? Мне врачи говорили, что в течении 8-10 месяцев после операции они должны устаканиться и всё.
По МРТ предыдущим было уменьшение кол-ва спаек (за счёт, наверное, введения воздуха), а по новому результату опять рост.
Делаю всегда на одном и том же аппарате.


----------



## Енотик (10 Май 2012)

Стационар на понедельник.
Тяжело очень ходить...


----------



## Енотик (24 Май 2012)

Подлечилась!!!


----------



## Енотик (24 Май 2012)

Значится так
Опоясывающие боли в пояснице ушли, остались только локальные.
Тяжесть в ногах тоже прошла и утро теперь начинается веселее.
Но, остались боли в ногах, онемевшие пальцы и ступни как деревянные.
Шаткость стала меньше, но всё же полностью не ушла...


----------



## Енотик (28 Май 2012)

Я понимаю, что чего-то не понимаю. В связи с этим начинается лёгкая истерика
Не прошло и недели как я выписалась из стационара, а боль опять нарастает.
Принимаю: 
Денебол - утром,
Габантин - днём,
Баклофен - на ночь.
С болями ложусь и в пять утра вскакиваю от болей.
Я не знаю что делать...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Май 2012)

повторите курс лечения который вам проводили в стационаре.


----------



## Енотик (28 Май 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> повторите курс лечения который вам проводили в стационаре.


Мне кололи антибиотики и массу других препаратов.
Из обезболивающих были Дексалгин, Баралгетас.
 Сейчас сильные болезненные прострелы в ногах.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Май 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Мне кололи антибиотики и массу других препаратов.
> Из обезболивающих были Дексалгин, Баралгетас.
> Сейчас сильные болезненные прострелы в ногах.


температура тела какая?


----------



## Енотик (28 Май 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> температура тела какая?


Температура в норме.
Я очень боюсь...
Возвращаемся к тому, с чего начинали. Оперировать рекомендуют, но как именно - не знают. Говорят, что я в группе риска...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Май 2012)

Конечно в группе риска, это понятно. Повторите проведенный курс лечения.


----------



## Енотик (28 Май 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> конечно в группе риска, это понятно. Повторите проведенный курс лечения.


Спасибо, повторю.
Игорь, а что значит "группа риска"?
Риск от операции? Так даже лечение зубов может вызвать проблемы.
Но сейчас настолько плохо, что я и хочу под нож...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Май 2012)

Риск в нагноении....


----------



## Енотик (28 Май 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> риск в нагноении....


Да, точно, начинаю сопоставлять...
Говорилось, что при операции, чтоб добраться, нужно удалить дужки, если их удалять - нужно ставить стабилизацию, а её ставить нельзя.
Хотя о наличии инфекции сейчас не говорит ничего. Анализы в норме.
Основной критерий необходимости операции это, наверное, не боль, а слабость в ногах? 
Игорь, а если таки дойдёт до операции, то риск её очень велик?

И ещё вопрос... Почему шаткая походка? Кидает иногда в сторону...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Май 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Хотя о наличии инфекции сейчас не говорит ничего. Анализы в норме.


 
И тем не менее все понимают, что есть понятие дремлющей инфекции и никому не охота после постановки фиксатора получить остеомиелит позвоночника...


----------



## Енотик (28 Май 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> И тем не менее все понимают, что есть понятие дремлющей инфекции и никому не охота после постановки фиксатора получить остеомиелит позвоночника...


Поэтому и антибиотики кололи


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Май 2012)

ага


----------



## Енотик (28 Май 2012)

Игорь, а онемение пальцев на ногах так и останется?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Май 2012)

это не известно, прогнозы в вашем случае дело не благодарное. Регулярная медикаментозная терапия. это на сегодня основное в вашем случае...


----------



## Енотик (28 Май 2012)

Спасибо!
Игорь, а шаткость - это что, точнее почему?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Май 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Спасибо!
> Игорь, а шаткость - это что, точнее почему?


шаткость как головокружение или шаткость как слабость и потеря силы в ногах при ходьбе?


----------



## Енотик (28 Май 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> шаткость как головокружение или шаткость как слабость и потеря силы в ногах при ходьбе?


Шаткость, как будто нога не держит нагрузку.
И колено болит...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Май 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Шаткость, как будто нога не держит нагрузку.
> И колено болит...


Это парез, слабость мышц приводит к повышенной нагрузке на связки коленного сустава отсюда боль в колене.


----------



## Енотик (29 Май 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Это парез, слабость мышц приводит к повышенной нагрузке на связки коленного сустава отсюда боль в колене.


То обезболивание, что я принимаю, не действует.
И ко всему началась, видимо, аллергия на какой-то препарат, хотя никогда не давала аллергическую реакцию ни на что.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Май 2012)

плохо, что тут скажешь...


----------



## Енотик (29 Май 2012)

Лечение продолжаю на фоне антигистаминных препаратов.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Май 2012)

напишите перечень лекарств мне в личку


----------



## Енотик (2 Июн 2012)

Игорь, добрый день!
В теме "Жжение в спине и субфебрильная температура после операции" Вы ответили 





> Ваша проблема медленно и уверенно переползла в психиатрию.


А мне кололи Эглонил. И меня всё время терзали смутные сомнения, зачем.
Доктор, и правда, зачем?

И... из нового, в  копчике иногда стреляет...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Июн 2012)

У вас присутствуют реальные (объективные) нарушения и это факт, а добавление нейролептиков в схему лечения оправдана при длительных болевых синдромах.
Что на сегодня с самочувствием, что-то изменилось или все на том же уровне?


----------



## Енотик (2 Июн 2012)

Игорь, спасибо!
Успокоили, а то уже мыслишки всякие дурные в голову полезли
Ситуацию на сегодня не могу обрисовать, настолько она резко меняется в течении дня. Есть моменты, когда практически ничего не болит, но через пол-часа прихватывает так, что шаг ступить не могу, затем отпускает. Но прострелы в ногах по задней и боковой поверхностях учащаются.  Прошли боли и онемение и по внутренней стороне бёдер  Сегодня меньше болит поясница.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Июн 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Игорь, спасибо!
> Успокоили, а то уже мыслишки всякие дурные в голову полезли
> Ситуацию на сегодня не могу обрисовать, настолько она резко меняется в течении дня. Есть моменты, когда практически ничего не болит, но через пол-часа прихватывает так, что шаг ступить не могу, затем отпускает. Но прострелы в ногах по задней и боковой поверхностях учащаются. Прошли боли и онемение и по внутренней стороне бёдер Сегодня меньше болит поясница.


ок. давайте будем продолжать, а там посмотрим...


----------



## Енотик (2 Июн 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> ок. давайте будем продолжать, а там посмотрим...


Игорь, спасибо огромное!!!


----------



## Вадим47 (11 Июн 2012)

Енотик добрый день! Давно собирался Вам написать! Я отлежал 28 дней в реабилитационном центре, там мне делали уколы,, витамины и мексидол, масаж, ЛФК, тренажерный зал и 10 сеансов иглотерапии. Больше всего мне помогли как не странно иголки, их ставили на руке, а отпустило практически всю заднюю часть бедра и икроножной мышци, почти до пальцев ног. Сейчас прошло почти два месяца, а результаты пока не изменяються. Бывают иногда боли но в основном после того как переохлождаеться левая нога. Но карсет я ношу, хотя иногда по квартире двигаюсь без него. Хожу плавать, это тоже мне сильно помогает. Вобщем более менее востановление продвигаеться! Делаю ЛФК через день по 20-30 мин. Хочу в июле сделать МРТ.


----------



## Енотик (11 Июн 2012)

Вадим, искренне рада за Вас!!!
Так держать! 
Вы, наверное, тему вкратце глянули, так что мне пока похвастать нечем, но я таки надеюсь, что когда нибудь наступит облегчение. 
Иглотерапию (спина и нога), тренажёры, ЛФК я проходила на фоне медикаментозной терапии и обезболивания. В сентябре хочу повторить курс.
Корсет не ношу вообще, мне в нём очень неудобно.  
У многих читала, что боли появляются на фоне переохлаждения.  За собой такого не замечала. Наоборот, ступни ног по разному реагируют на температуру. Одной ногой я чувствую горячую поверхность (песок например), другой ногой мне он кажется чуть тёплый. 
Где находится этот центр? 

Вадим, Вам удачи и скорейшего избавления от болячки!


----------



## Енотик (6 Июл 2012)

Вот я снова в своей теме...
Когда же я её закрою за ненадобностью? 
Уважаемые доктора, пожалуйста, расскажите что это может быть:
неделю замечаю, что начала спотыкаться о пальцы ног, т.е. они как бы подгибаются. Но не судорогой подгибаются. Стараюсь походку контролировать, но всё же носком цепляю порожки, ступеньки, а эти спотыкания именно из того, что нога не ровно становится, а как бы с пальцев начиная... Это кошмар, несколько раз чуть не упала в квартире.
По мимо этого уже несколько ночей сильные и частые судороги ног.
К районному неврологу не пойду - нет смысла.
К нейрохирургу не ходила - боюсь. 
Что делать с ногами? Почему так странно ведут себя пальцы?
Спасибо!


----------



## Енотик (6 Июл 2012)

Забыла написать. И под коленом уж очень сильно болит.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Июл 2012)

вероятно шлепает стопа, нарастает парез стопы. Быстро ложимся в тационар, капаем и колим по полной программе.


----------



## Енотик (6 Июл 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> вероятно шлепает стопа, нарастает парез стопы. Быстро ложимся в тационар, капаем и колим по полной программе.


Ой, отделение, кажется, на ремонт закрыто...

Как-то нет сильных болей в спине, прострелы иногда.

И... если всё таки не обращаться пока в стационар... повременить?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Июл 2012)

колоть дома.


----------



## Енотик (6 Июл 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> колоть дома.


Это вариант
Спасибо!
Может я не совсем чётко оцениваю ситуацию, но насколько опасно/серьёзно такое состояние?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Июл 2012)

Серьезно, надо колоть не ждать.


----------



## Xenie (7 Июл 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Вот я снова в своей теме...
> Когда же я её закрою за ненадобностью?
> Уважаемые доктора, пожалуйста, расскажите что это может быть:
> неделю замечаю, что начала спотыкаться о пальцы ног, т.е. они как бы подгибаются. Но не судорогой подгибаются. Стараюсь походку контролировать, но всё же носком цепляю порожки, ступеньки, а эти спотыкания именно из того, что нога не ровно становится, а как бы с пальцев начиная... Это кошмар, несколько раз чуть не упала в квартире.
> ...


 
Ой, а у меня тоже похожее состояние...
Даже не знаю с чем связать, может стала больше ходить!?


----------



## Енотик (7 Июл 2012)

Xenie написал(а):


> Ой, а у меня тоже похожее состояние...
> Даже не знаю с чем связать, может стала больше ходить!?


Плохо это. Нужно с врачом советоваться.
Хотя, сама всегда тяну до последнего...  "Авось пройдёт" - дурная привычка.
У вас с ногами и пальцами такое состояние? И под коленом болит/стреляет?


----------



## Xenie (7 Июл 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Плохо это. Нужно с врачом советоваться.
> Хотя, сама всегда тяну до последнего... "Авось пройдёт" - дурная привычка.
> У вас с ногами и пальцами такое состояние? И под коленом болит/стреляет?


Только где взять этого врача!
Нет под коленом не болит, но мышцы по задней поверхности бедра сводит, не очень приятно, иногда даже больно


----------



## Енотик (7 Июл 2012)

Xenie написал(а):


> Только где взять этого врача!
> Нет под коленом не болит, но мышцы по задней поверхности бедра сводит, не очень приятно, иногда даже больно


И такое мне знакомо, только не иногда а очень даже часто и больно....


----------



## Енотик (9 Июл 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Серьезно, надо колоть не ждать.


Актовегин, Нейромидин, L-лизин, Нейробион, Мидокалм, Династат, Диклоберл.
Почему два обезболивающих препарата непонятно?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Июл 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Актовегин, Нейромидин, L-лизин, Нейробион, Мидокалм, Династат, Диклоберл.
> Почему два обезболивающих препарата непонятно?


мидокалм убрать, он и так усилит нарастающий парез, актовегин пускай колят телятам, династат + диклоберл??? врач, что справочник по фарме переписал? Нейробион содержит профилактические дозы.


----------



## Енотик (9 Июл 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> мидокалм убрать, он и так усилит нарастающий парез, актовегин пускай колят телятам, династат + диклоберл??? врач, что справочник по фарме переписал? Нейробион содержит профилактические дозы.


 Мне теперь по два обезболивающих колят, это я заметила ещё в стационаре.
А Лизин, кажется, снимает отёки? А что там снимать?


----------



## Енотик (9 Июл 2012)

Игорь, а парез регулярно проявляется или нет.
Может это вообще что-то другое? (это я так себе думаю).
Я не всё время спотыкаюсь, это бывает периодами, и слабость ног тоже периодически. И это всё совсем не связано с болью, т.е. редко всё вместе проявляется ( раз в неделю...). Боль в пояснице может быть сама по себе, а ноги не идут при совсем небольшой боли в спине.
Но когда всё вместе сливается, это не передать словами... Иногда думаешь, где грань человеческого терпения?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Июл 2012)

Парез может нарастать и постепенно и не обязательно зависеть от боли.


----------



## Енотик (10 Июл 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Парез может нросиать и постиренно и не обязательно зависить от боли.


Ясно, спасибо 
 Собираюсь уехать на дачу недели на две.
Может свежий воздух поможет


----------



## Енотик (11 Сен 2012)

Друзья, советуйте!
Вся истерзалась муками выбора
Если серьёзно, то дело обстоит так:  Есть у меня врач, который знает меня и мою болячку досконально. Он придерживается строго медикаментозного лечения и довольно жестокого или агрессивного для организма, если можно так выразиться. 
Недавно предложили лечь в другую больницу к незнакомому врачу (по знакомству). В это клинике придерживаются мнения, что нагрузка медикаментами должна быть минимальная и упор делается на ЛФК (под обезболиванием)  и физиопрцедуры.
К слову сказать, и то и другое лечение приносит облегчение на одинаковый срок.  
И ещё при сдаче документов на МСЭК, врач смотрит недобро на выписки из одного и того же отделения (мол прописалась там..)
Вот и не знаю, пойти на эксперимент или не рисковать?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Сен 2012)

Идти


----------



## Енотик (11 Сен 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Идти


Попробую, если дотяну, начну лечение с 10 октября.
Сейчас опять ухудшения начались...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Сен 2012)

осень


----------



## Енотик (12 Сен 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> осень


Я думала, что не завишу от погоды.
Хотя первый сильнейший приступ был в начале августа.
Около часа дикой боли, ног не чувствовала, встать на них не могла. Минут через сорок начало отпускать и до терпимой боли дошло через 1,5 часа.
Утром ноги были очень слабые, ходила держась за стул.


----------



## Енотик (12 Сен 2012)

Вот чего подумалось... Может этот летний приступ был вовсе не со спиной связан? Тогда с чем? Уж очень страшно такое ощутить вновь.


----------



## Енотик (24 Сен 2012)

Доброе утро!
Беспокоит проблема повисающего носка ноги. При поднятии ноги носок просто висит и нет сил его подтянуть.  Но со временем это проходит и появляется вновь. Такое поведение ноги в течении дня может повторяться два-три раза.
Как с этим бороться?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Сен 2012)

ЭНМГ делали?


Енотик написал(а):


> Как с этим бороться?


 
курс В1, В6, нейромедин, нуклео (келтикан), никотинка по схеме и все это одновременно с электростимуляцией.


----------



## Енотик (27 Сен 2012)

Игорь, спасибо!
Курс начала, а вот электростимуляция будет только после 8 октября.

У меня большая проблема... Понимаю, что не совсем по адресу (направление форума), но боль достала.  А проблема в том, что стала раздражительной. Может препараты обезболивающие, может само состояние давит. В общем не знаю что делать.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Сен 2012)

невролог даст рецепт на покой.


----------



## Енотик (27 Сен 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> невролог даст рецепт на покой.


Т.е. у невролога попросить успокоительное?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Сен 2012)

нуда, без рецепта вам не дадут в аптеке...


----------



## Енотик (27 Сен 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> нуда, без рецепта вам не дадут в аптеке...


Хм, я думала чайками успокоительными обойдусь и валерианой с персенами.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Сен 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Хм, я думала чайками успокоительными обойдусь и валерианой с персенами.


ну если вы убедите себя в том,  что вам это "допоможэ" то возможно и будет результат...


----------



## Енотик (28 Сен 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> ну если вы убедите себя в том, что вам это "допоможэ" то возможно и будет результат...


Я планировала не налегать на доп.средства.
Всё таки я думаю, что депресняк связан с болью и надеюсь, накроет не сильно.


----------



## Енотик (6 Ноя 2012)

Прошла курс лечения. Медикаменты, ЛФК, массаж, физиопроцедуры. Лучше не стало.
На ЛФК при малейшей нагрузке на ноги начинаются судороги. В течении дня боли сильные и слабость ноги. К вечеру стопа болит так, что наступить на неё невозможно. Спина болит...
Я не пойму, почему прогрессирует болезнь?! Я не знаю как бороться?!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Ноя 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> . Лучше не стало.


 
что применялось, в какой комбинации и какие дозы?


----------



## Енотик (6 Ноя 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> что применялось, в какой комбинации и какие дозы?


Витамины группы В в/м, Актовегин в/в капельно, обезболивающий препарат не запомнила. Из физиопроцедур электростимуляция, иглотерапия, магнитотерапия.


----------



## katerina1 (6 Ноя 2012)

> Енотик


держитесь!а из успакоительных хорошо помогает 30 капель валерьяны и 30 пустырника -3 раза в день.на своих остатках нервов проверенно.это от боли и неопределенности...попейте и во сне все проходит.очень надеюсь на скорое улутшение вашего самочувствия


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Ноя 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Витамины группы В в/м, Актовегин в/в капельно, обезболивающий препарат не запомнила. Из физиопроцедур электростимуляция, иглотерапия, магнитотерапия.





Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> что применялось, в какой *комбинации (с физиотерапией) и какие дозы*?


----------



## Енотик (6 Ноя 2012)

Игорь, я не поняла, как это с физиотерапией?  А дозы вообще не знаю. 
Физио сама по себе по 10 сеансов. Препараты прокололи 10 дней.


----------



## Енотик (6 Ноя 2012)

katerina1 написал(а):


> держитесь!а из успакоительных хорошо помогает 30 капель валерьяны и 30 пустырника -3 раза в день.на своих остатках нервов проверенно.это от боли и неопределенности...попейте и во сне все проходит.очень надеюсь на скорое улутшение вашего самочувствия


Катерина, большое спасибо за поддержку и совет!!!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Ноя 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Игорь, я не поняла, как это с физиотерапией? А дозы вообще не знаю.
> Физио сама по себе по 10 сеансов. Препараты прокололи 10 дней.


это многое объясняет. Выписку из стационара в личку киньте почитать...


----------



## Енотик (6 Ноя 2012)

Отправила. Сообразила поздно, нужно было открыть выписку и всё сразу написать.


----------



## Енотик (6 Ноя 2012)

Я не знаю, запуталась совсем... Стоит ли продолжать лечение? Нужно ли оно?


----------



## Kasandra (6 Ноя 2012)

Енотик, что ж Вы нос повешали? Отставить! Это осень. Я вот тоже лечение прошла, а толку ноль. Стараюсь больше отдыхать ну и афибазол конечно. Прорвемся!


----------



## Енотик (6 Ноя 2012)

Да как-то совсем тяжко стало и морально, и физически. Наверное устала бороться.
Мне ещё год назад врач говорил, что боль достанет, я не верила, думала справлюсь... Не справилась.
Пить для поднятия духа и штанов ничего не советует, говорит не нужно.


----------



## Kasandra (6 Ноя 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Мне ещё год назад врач говорил, что боль достанет, я не верила, думала справлюсь... Не справилась.
> Пить для поднятия духа и штанов ничего не советует, говорит не нужно.


Ну, всего год!? Ерунда, еще полгодика и привыкнете(извиняюсь за черный юмор).
А хандру отставить!!!! Попейте обязательно успокаивающие, помогает, по-другому к боли относится начинаешь, когда уравновешен. Срывы нервные будут в любом случае пока боли, но помочь-то себе нужно!?


----------



## Енотик (6 Ноя 2012)

Kasandra, спасибо! Буду стараться.


----------



## katerina1 (6 Ноя 2012)

держаться девочки!


----------



## Енотик (7 Ноя 2012)

Так что всё таки скажут специалисты? Что мне делать? Продолжать бороться?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Ноя 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Что мне делать? Продолжать бороться?


 
а что есть выбор?


----------



## Енотик (7 Ноя 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> а что есть выбор?


Я не могу взвесить все "ЗА" и "ПРОТИВ".
Не знаю каков риск (в этом году откровенно уговаривают на операцию).
Панический страх операции (с этим бороться только мне, но знать бы как).
Оооочень расплывчатая информация о самой операции (длительность, процесс, восстановление).
Ну и главное, что тормозит меня, хоть какая-то надежда на улучшение.
Но боль уничтожает всё светлое


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Ноя 2012)

дома консервативная терапия равна нулю, ваши неврологи не вытянут вас. Выход, или терпеть и ждать, или что-то решать...


----------



## Енотик (7 Ноя 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> дома консервативная терапия равна нулю, ваши неврологи не вытянут вас. Выход, или терпеть и ждать, или что-то решать...


Боюсь ждать. И чего ждать? Пугают необратимыми последствиями, пугают тем, что не восстановить проводимость по нервам (кажется правильно написала).


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Ноя 2012)

остается "что-то решать", это то о чем я спрашивал


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> а что есть выбор?


----------



## Енотик (9 Ноя 2012)

Каждый раз болит по разному. Разная интенсивность с вовлечением новых болевых точек...
Могли ли физиопроцедуры спровоцировать ухудшение состояния?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Ноя 2012)

могли


----------



## Енотик (9 Ноя 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> могли


Спасибо Игорь!
А может состояние наладиться? Или не стоит рассчитывать?


----------



## katerina1 (9 Ноя 2012)

как же я вас понимаюно тут и в правду надо дозреть самой...я вот дозрела..с 2006 года мучаюсьи тоже очень боюсь и операции и послеоперационного переуда-но я решила делать! и очень надеюсь что жизнь измениться на ДО и ПОСЛЕ!и в лутчую сторону! и вам главное определиться и тогда появляеться шанс-надежда! желаю вам здоровья независимо от вашего выбора!


----------



## katerina1 (9 Ноя 2012)




----------



## Енотик (9 Ноя 2012)

Катюша, спасибо большое!
Стах, скорее, не операции (я ведь знаю уже что это такое), страх того, что вдруг она, операция, не поможет.
Да и разузнать нигде не могу, как и что будут делать. Интересно же... Врачи ооочень расплывчато говорят о процессе. А вот по времени сходятся на 5-6 часах. Это же так долго!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Ноя 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Спасибо Игорь!
> А может состояние наладиться? Или не стоит рассчитывать?


может


----------



## Енотик (9 Ноя 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> может


Спасибо Вам за лучик надежды!
Тогда я ещё побегаю от своего врача


----------



## Kasandra (11 Ноя 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Тогда я ещё побегаю от своего врача


 А стоит? Нервы то страдают и не факт что востановятся, хотя и операция не гарантия.


----------



## Енотик (12 Ноя 2012)

Kasandra написал(а):


> А стоит? Нервы то страдают и не факт что востановятся, хотя и операция не гарантия.


Может и не стОит, но всё равно не готова пока на стол.
А нервы, не знаю... С 2009 года проблемы, то чего нет, не воротишь или не восстановишь.
Возможно я и не права.


----------



## Kasandra (12 Ноя 2012)

Енотик, очень хочется надеятся , что и воротим и востоновим, главное все же нос не вешать, даже если ооочень хочется.


----------



## Енотик (12 Ноя 2012)

Kasandra написал(а):


> главное все же нос не вешать, даже если ооочень хочется.


Дык ниже уже некуда его вешать.
А надежды... Только ими и живём!


----------



## Енотик (16 Ноя 2012)

Доброе утро!
Объясните пожалуйста, что есть такое судороги, отчего они происходят, их механизм?
Это как-то связано с натяжением мышц, нервов?


----------



## Енотик (21 Ноя 2012)

Я опять за разъяснениями к Вам, уважаемые специалисты!
Скажите пожалуйста, если на снимках, представленных ранее (стр 11) нарушение ликвородинамики?
Спасибо!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Ноя 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Я опять за разъяснениями к Вам, уважаемые специалисты!
> Скажите пожалуйста, если на снимках, представленных ранее (стр 11) нарушение ликвородинамики?
> Спасибо!





Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Спайки в спинномозговом канале с нарушением ликвородинамики. Последствие перенесенного. А что конкрето не ясно?


----------



## Енотик (21 Ноя 2012)

Игорь, спасибо! (Моя невнимательность меня погубит)... Районный врач говорит, что головные боли и онемение кистей рук как раз от этого.
В общем, ничем он помочь не может...


----------



## Енотик (21 Ноя 2012)

В связи с этим в сети перешерстила массу статей про эту саму ликвородинамику.
Ну и конечно, основную часть недопоняла. 
Не знаю, можно ли тут выкладывать ссылки на статьи, но кусок я вырвала отсюда http://www.spinabezboli.ru/lechenie_posleopracionnih_oslojnenii (речь там о другом, но вот этот отрывок меня насторожил) 


> ....данные нарушения вызывают различные воспалительные, спаечные процессы, а также отрицательно влияют на ликвородинамику. Что в свою очередь способствует развитию различных аутоиммунных и инфекционных поражений центральной нервной системы. Дело в том, что при блокаде ликворных путей в позвоночнике, возникают ликвородинамические нарушения и головного мозга, и, естественно, различные застойные и воспалительные процессы. Что в свою очередь способствует нарушению компартментализации иммунного ответа. То есть, таким образом, нарушается иммунологическая привилегированность головного мозга.


Грубо говоря, помимо всех имеющихся проблем, я подвержена ещё и риску возникновения проблем в  головном мозге ?!


----------



## Енотик (21 Ноя 2012)

Я совсем запуталась и очень хочу подтверждения, или опровержения нужности/ненужности операции, чтоб не упустить время, которое, наверное, ещё осталось, или наоборот, не загнать себя в угол сделанной операцией.

Может для уточнения и окончательного решения нужно пройти ещё какое нибудь обследование? КТ, например?


----------



## Енотик (22 Ноя 2012)

Вот только за сегодня вечер несколько очень сильных прострелов по всей ноге в пальцы и причём это нога, которая меньше болела. И неимоверной боли кратковременный прострел, или приступ  в колене больной ноги. Такой силы боли, что невозможно на ногах стоять.
Получается что болезнь прогрессирует?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Ноя 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> (речь там о другом, но вот этот отрывок меня насторожил)


не обращайте внимания, автор просто бредил.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Ноя 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Вот только за сегодня вечер несколько очень сильных прострелов по всей ноге в пальцы и причём это нога, которая меньше болела. И неимоверной боли кратковременный прострел, или приступ в колене больной ноги. Такой силы боли, что невозможно на ногах стоять.
> Получается что болезнь прогрессирует?


последние снимки МРТ когда, на каком аппарате делась, с уилением или без?


----------



## Енотик (23 Ноя 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> последние снимки МРТ когда, на каком аппарате делась, с уилением или без?


Последний МРТ в мае этого года без контраста, аппарат  новый _*Сименс 1*_,_*5*_ Тл. У меня все снимки на нём.

Я очень переживаю, что все проявления с больной ноги перекидываются на здоровую. Ну не болела пятка и не стреляло в пальцы левой ноги. Теперь ещё и бедро болит везде (задняя, боковая и передняя поверхности).
Если же я начну спотыкаться на здоровую ногу и не смогу делать полноценный упор на неё же, то что я буду делать?!?!?!
И самой главное, боюсь пропустить что нибудь очень серьёзное.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Ноя 2012)

а почему не делали с усилением?


----------



## Енотик (26 Ноя 2012)

КТ с контрастом делали в мае 2011 года
Снимки и заключение тут https://picasaweb.google.com/enotik.zherder/2011?authkey=Gv1sRgCOPtzKXzsfijbw


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Ноя 2012)

ну так в чем вопрос,   уже  в 2011 все  найдено и все установленно. Необходимо лечить. Вопрос какой будет результат от оперативного лечения, кто возьмется делать невролиз и каков будет результат этого лечения.


----------



## Енотик (26 Ноя 2012)

Вопрос в том, почему состояние ухудшается? Последнее лечение не принесло результатов. 
Операцию берутся делать, но вот насколько она необходима? Эти вопросы меня терзают последнее время!
Нужно ли повторять МРТ или КТ? И, самое главное, доктор, почему врачи ставят под сомнение результат оперативного лечения?!
Пожалуйста, разъясните мне!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Ноя 2012)

Рубцово-спаечнй процесс в с/м канале вызывает затруднение оттока крови по венозному сплетению, отсюда застой, отек и гипоксия в области конуса спинного мозга и корешков конского хвоста. Это причина той симптоматики, что мы наблюдаем у вас. Консервативное лечение должно снимать отек и восстанавливать гемодинамику, не всегда это получается реализовать. Смысл оперативного лечения - удаление спаек, невролиз корешков. Насколько это даст результат - не известно.


----------



## Енотик (26 Ноя 2012)

Спасибо Игорь!
И под коленом болит, и в пальцы, и пятки стреляет, и тянет, и ноет, и... 
В этом году на операцию уже точно не пойду (если, конечно, ничего не подтолкнёт).
Но на контроль к нейрохирургу схожу.


----------



## Енотик (27 Ноя 2012)

Скажите пожалуйста, а головные боли могут быть от всех этих нарушений?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Ноя 2012)

не думаю


----------



## Енотик (27 Ноя 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> не думаю


Спасибо.
Значит районный врач не прав.


----------



## katerina1 (29 Ноя 2012)

как вы себя чувствуете?


----------



## Енотик (29 Ноя 2012)

katerina1 написал(а):


> как вы себя чувствуете?


Катюша, здравствуйте.
Самочувствие не очень, точнее очень  не. Ко всему же возросла нагрузка (два дня не вылезаю из отделения политравмы, близкого человека сбила машина). Приползаю домой вечером, и всю ночь мучаюсь болями в ногах.


----------



## katerina1 (30 Ноя 2012)

сочувствую....но вы осторожненько,спинку берегите и посторайтесь меньше нервничать(по возможности конечно)


----------



## Kasandra (30 Ноя 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Рубцово-спаечнй процесс в с/м канале вызывает затруднение оттока крови по венозному сплетению, отсюда застой, отек и гипоксия в области конуса спинного мозга и корешков конского хвоста. Это причина той симптоматики, что мы наблюдаем у вас. .


 


Енотик написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста, а головные боли могут быть от всех этих нарушений?


 Может я конечно не права, но думаю что может. Даже если логически подумать?
Затруднение оттока, застой, гипоксия.


----------



## Енотик (30 Ноя 2012)

katerina1 написал(а):


> сочувствую....но вы осторожненько,спинку берегите и посторайтесь меньше нервничать(по возможности конечно)


Ой, стараюсь... Спасибо Вам!
Тему создала отдельно по родственнику. Скорей бы получить ответ.


----------



## katerina1 (30 Ноя 2012)

держитесь!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Ноя 2012)

Kasandra написал(а):


> если логически подумать?


если логически то все правильно)))), а если не логически, а фактически, так как построен организм (анатомически), то не правильно))


----------



## Енотик (30 Ноя 2012)

Игорь, если можно, посмотрите пожалуйста тему https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10836/
Умоляю!!!


----------



## Kasandra (30 Ноя 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> если логически то все правильно)))), а если не логически, а фактически, так как построен организм (анатомически), то не правильно))


 Вот у меня логика с фактами вечно расходится)))))))))!


----------



## Енотик (30 Ноя 2012)

Kasandra написал(а):


> Вот у меня логика с фактами вечно расходится)))))))))!


Вот-вот


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Ноя 2012)

Kasandra написал(а):


> Вот у меня логика с фактами вечно расходится)))))))))!


голова получает кровь и отток от неё идут по другому сосудистому бассейну, чем от поясничного отдела, эти бассейны не пересекаются, общим для головного мозга и спинного из жидких сред только ликвор.


----------



## Kasandra (30 Ноя 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> общим для головного мозга и спинного из жидких сред только ликвор.


 Вот вот, а за кирпичем мышка. С ликвором я тем более не дружу.
И опять логически, если с "низу"  все пережимает, то по логике ликвору то куда деваться, если не в голову?(ну совсем по делетантски)


----------



## Kasandra (30 Ноя 2012)

Из личного примера: после дирецепции почти две недели голова просто раскалывалась, и все из зи ликвора!?
После последней операции, таже ситуация, тоже сильные головные боли, и тоже из за ликвора! Но и там и там вмешательства на поясничном уровне!?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Дек 2012)

или не из за ликвора ))))))) , а просто реакция на наркоз))))))


----------



## Kasandra (1 Дек 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> или не из за ликвора ))))))) , а просто реакция на наркоз))))))


При дерецепции наркоза небыло! После операции боль такая же была и втех же положениях! И хирурги сказали, что из за ликвора.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Дек 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Игорь, если можно, посмотрите пожалуйста тему https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10836/
> Умоляю!!!


посмотрел


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Дек 2012)

Kasandra написал(а):


> При дерецепции наркоза небыло! После операции боль такая же была и втех же положениях! И хирурги сказали, что из за ликвора.


А что ему барану остается говорить???? Ну есть аналогичный вариант из за гемороя. Подходит?


----------



## katerina1 (1 Дек 2012)




----------



## Kasandra (1 Дек 2012)

Выпросила!))))))


----------



## Енотик (1 Дек 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> посмотрел


Спасибо!


----------



## Kasandra (1 Дек 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> а что ему барану остается говориьь???? ну есть аналогичный вариант из за геморая. Подходит?


 Когда геморой, фиг с ней с головой.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Дек 2012)

Kasandra написал(а):


> Когда геморой, фиг с ней с головой.


простите сердечно, я часто бываю невыносим даже сам себе (((((


----------



## katerina1 (1 Дек 2012)

> простите сердечно, я часто бываю невыносим даже сам себе (((((


 ну я бы так не сказала...


----------



## Енотик (19 Дек 2012)

Вот уже около недели, как меня прихватило прилично. То ли перегрузила себя, то ли нервишки сдали.
Не знаю что сделать и что попить.
Поясница ноет, дёргает, выкручивает. Ночные судороги в ногах спать не дают. И что там такое под коленом очень болезненное?! Сил нет терпеть боли под коленкой. А они тянутся аж до пятки и пальцев.
Снова заметила шарканье ногой


----------



## katerina1 (19 Дек 2012)

думаю все наслоилось,одно на другое..и нервное истощение и беготня по больницам

полежать надо отдохнуть....


----------



## Енотик (19 Дек 2012)

katerina1 написал(а):


> полежать надо отдохнуть....


Не лежится... больно...


----------



## Енотик (19 Дек 2012)

Делаю массаж поясничной области, но при прохождении определённого участка справа правую ногу пронизывает сильная боль и нога слабеет.
Продолжать ли массаж?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Дек 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> при прохождении определённого участка справа правую ногу пронизывает сильная боль и нога слабеет.


 
ох как бы  хотелось потрогать и посмотреть на это место...


----------



## Енотик (20 Дек 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> ох как бы хотелось потрогать и посмотреть на это место...


А у меня сразу паника.

Игорь, а что под коленом такое болезненное? Почему там сильно стреляет?


----------



## Kasandra (20 Дек 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> простите сердечно, я часто бываю невыносим даже сам себе (((((


 Да не, эт я зануда! Честно выпросила!


----------



## Kasandra (20 Дек 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Делаю массаж поясничной области, но при прохождении определённого участка справа правую ногу пронизывает сильная боль и нога слабеет.
> Продолжать ли массаж?


 Подключить еще и массаж ног! И мне невролог "странный" рецепт подсказала, но помогает здорово, попробуйте.  20 капель карвалола или валокордина на ночь, судороги и боли значительно притупляются.(и нервишки отпускает).


----------



## Енотик (20 Дек 2012)

Kasandra написал(а):


> Подключить еще и массаж ног! И мне невролог "странный" рецепт подсказала, но помогает здорово, попробуйте. 20 капель карвалола или валокордина на ночь, судороги и боли значительно притупляются.(и нервишки отпускает).


Ноги тоже делаю.
А вот с каплями проблема... любые капли, настойки и прочие лекарства на спирту мой организм не принимает. Я их просто выпить не могу.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Дек 2012)

Kasandra написал(а):


> 20 капель карвалола


 
дык фенобарбитал)))))) на него много бабушек присело и теперь без него никак))))


----------



## Енотик (20 Дек 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> дык фенобарбитал)))))) на него много бабушек присело и теперь без него никак))))


То-то я смотрю он у моей мамы не выводится в аптечке


----------



## Kasandra (21 Дек 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> дык фенобарбитал)))))) ))))


 Я не увлекаюсь, только когда совсем тяжко.


Енотик написал(а):


> А вот с каплями проблема... любые капли, настойки и прочие лекарства на спирту мой организм не принимает. Я их просто выпить не могу.


 Когда "сдохнуть" хочется, любую гадость проглотишь!


----------



## Енотик (21 Дек 2012)

Kasandra написал(а):


> Когда "сдохнуть" хочется, любую гадость проглотишь!


Проглотить - проглотит, но назад возвращает обязательно.


----------



## Енотик (24 Дек 2012)

Вопрос к уважаемым докторам. Что сильнее Кетанов или Кетонал? Сколько дней их можно колоть, без причинения особого вреда здоровью?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Дек 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Вопрос к уважаемым докторам. Что сильнее Кетанов или Кетонал? Сколько дней их можно колоть, без причинения особого вреда здоровью?


кетонал без ограраничений кетонов только 2 дня.


----------



## Енотик (24 Дек 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> кетонал без ограраничений кетонов только 2 дня.


2 дня! Так мало... Кетонал не берёт, кетанов снимает только острую боль.
Дексалгин, спазмалгон тоже никак.
Помню, что в больнице, когда совсем плохо было, кололи анальгин с димедролом, но в домашних условиях боюсь такое колоть.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Дек 2012)

2 дня инекции затем таблетированно, почему так рекомендует изготовитель мне не известно.


----------



## Енотик (25 Дек 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> 2 дня инекции затем таблетированно, почему так рекомендует изготовитель мне не известно.


Спасибо.


----------



## katerina1 (25 Дек 2012)

как ваше самочувствие сейчас?немного полегче?так хочеться чтоб на новый год вы были в строю!


----------



## Енотик (26 Дек 2012)

katerina1 написал(а):


> как ваше самочувствие сейчас?немного полегче?так хочеться чтоб на новый год вы были в строю!


Катюша, сейчас обострение, так что не очень хорошо. Но сидя на препаратах будем жить и строить.
Спасибо Вам большое!


----------



## katerina1 (26 Дек 2012)

обострение говорит еще и о том,что скоро будет ремисия!значит скоро будет легче!держитесь и поправляйтесь!


----------



## Енотик (26 Дек 2012)

katerina1 написал(а):


> обострение говорит еще и о том,что скоро будет ремисия!


 
Разве? Ой, Катюша, пусть так и будет. Но что-то мне говорит, что лучше не будет


----------



## Kotenok (26 Дек 2012)

Енотик, нос к верху) И думаем о позитиве)


----------



## Енотик (26 Дек 2012)

К@тёнок написал(а):


> Енотик, нос к верху) И думаем о позитиве)


Спасибо!


----------



## Енотик (26 Дек 2012)

Ко всему я ещё и простудилась. Каждый чих - боль, ломота во всём теле. 
Что б такого волшебного выпить, чтоб полегчало?


----------



## katerina1 (26 Дек 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Разве? Ой, Катюша, пусть так и будет. Но что-то мне говорит, что лучше не будет


это как полосы-сначала черная потом белая...будет обязательно будет хорошо.или очень хорошо!чего и желаю вам



Енотик написал(а):


> Ко всему я ещё и простудилась. Каждый чих - боль, ломота во всём теле.
> Что б такого волшебного выпить, чтоб полегчало?


 насчет простуды-обыкновенная звездочка намазанная немного возле крыльев носа-помогает от чихания!проверенно мною.запах масел и эвкалипта пробивает нос на ура и чихать не будите.а теплая водка(не путать со спиртом)растереться и руки и ноги и в тепло-ломать не даст.тоже супер помогает!


----------



## Енотик (26 Дек 2012)

katerina1 написал(а):


> это как полосы-сначала черная потом белая...будет обязательно будет хорошо.или очень хорошо!чего и желаю вам


Ну да, Катюша, помните -  "Жизнь как зебра: полоса белая, полоса черная, а потом раз - жопа!".


katerina1 написал(а):


> насчет простуды-обыкновенная звездочка намазанная немного возле крыльев носа-помогает от чихания!проверенно мною.запах масел и эвкалипта пробивает нос на ура и чихать не будите.а теплая водка(не путать со спиртом)растереться и руки и ноги и в тепло-ломать не даст.тоже супер помогает!


Спасибо! Попробую


----------



## Енотик (13 Фев 2013)

Всем хорошего дня!
Я опять к специалистам за помощью, за советом.
Периодически виснет стопа, вот просто нет сил подтянуть носок, совсем нет. Даже переставить ногу тяжело... На улице - это кошмар, носком загребаю всё что можно.
Доползаю до кровати и отлёживаюсь, сила возвращается. Причём, это повисание сопровождается слабостью всей ноги, колено тоже не держит. И боль, от ноющей умеренной, до просто невыносимой.
Как происходит это временное отключение ноги, точнее, как такое возможно? И что делать (извечный вопрос)?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Фев 2013)

миелогенная перемежающаяся хромота. В момент когда нога отключается нужно смотреть есть или нет Бабинский, чувствительность и т.д., короче делается так называемая маршевая проба. Для этого нужен невролог с молотком и головой. Причина все тот же спаечный процесс и последствия миелита.


----------



## Енотик (13 Фев 2013)

Больная нога вообще стала малочувствительная к раздражениям (иголочку, при осмотре врачом, чувствую слабо, или вообще не чувствую, например по боковой поверхности бедра).
Жуть, как боюсь щекотки, но в моменты слабости ноги, стопа настолько деревянная, что я практически не чувствую прикосновения. И сама нога практически не чувствует боли (можно сдавить так сильно, что потом синяки остаются). Т.е. боль внутри судорожная, стреляющая, выкручивающая всё на свете идёт от поясницы и дальше расползается, а вот внешние раздражители нога не чувствует.
Добавлено: Feb 13, 2013 11:30 AM
Доктор, есть ли смысл делать МРТ 3 Тесла?
В марте планирую поездку в Москву, думала сделать.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Фев 2013)

А смысл? Диагноз ясен, лечение понятно. Все укладывается в клинику перенесенного страдания. Что будем искать на 3 теслах?


----------



## Енотик (13 Фев 2013)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> что будем искать на 3 теслах?


Не знаю, может лучшая картинка что нибудь прояснит?
Добавлено: Feb 13, 2013 12:21 PM


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> лечение понятно.


Какое? Нужно опять ложиться капаться?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Фев 2013)

Регулярно, радикального выхода из ситуации просто не существует.


----------



## Енотик (13 Фев 2013)

Спасибо, Игорь!
Добавлено: Feb 13, 2013 12:55 PM


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> радикального выхода из ситуации просто не существует.


Медицина не стоит на месте. Надеюсь на лучшее.


----------



## Kasandra (13 Фев 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Медицина не стоит на месте. Надеюсь на лучшее.


 А, что еще остается Енотик!? Ну еще на резерв организма надежда. Главное позитивный настрой, держись!


----------



## katerina1 (14 Фев 2013)

енотик!я правельно поняла что ваше заболевание вылечить оперативно  нельзя?только регулярно потдерживающяя терапия?ГОСПОДИ БОЖЕ МОЙ! а что недает спайки эти немного обрезать?я извеняюсь я полная некомпетентность в этом вопросе,просто тут у нас постоянно идет реклама как лазером чтоли через минимальный разрезик убирают спайки в спине.или я ошибаюсь и дело не в спайках?растолкуйте мне.может вместе сообщя и исправим ситуацию...


----------



## Енотик (14 Фев 2013)

Kasandra написал(а):


> А, что еще остается Енотик!? Ну еще на резерв организма надежда. Главное позитивный настрой, держись!


Настрой то есть, а вот резервы на исходе...
Спасибо!


----------



## Kasandra (14 Фев 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Настрой то есть, а вот резервы на исходе...!


Самое темное время- перед рассветом! А резерв он такой, кажется все "пипец" , ан нет живем!
Добавлено: Feb 14, 2013 9:14 AM


katerina1 написал(а):


> ! а что недает спайки эти немного обрезать?...


Все бы нам с тобой резать, да резать! Может таблетачками рассасется !?


----------



## Енотик (14 Фев 2013)

katerina1 написал(а):


> енотик!я правельно поняла что ваше заболевание вылечить оперативно нельзя?только регулярно потдерживающяя терапия?ГОСПОДИ БОЖЕ МОЙ! а что недает спайки эти немного обрезать?


Катюша, я сама мало что понимаю в своей болячке...
Напишу как мне видится, а если не верно, то пусть врачи меня поправят и внесут ясность.
1.Операция может улучшить качество жизни, т.е. уберёт боли, НО после операции спайки появятся снова, и как они прорастут никто не знает.
2.У меня спайки и киста, или даже две. Но одна маленькая, а вторая большая. Вот она, как я понимаю, тоже давит на близлежащие структуры.
3.Чтоб убрать кисту и спайки, нужна операция на нескольких уровнях, а это уже влечёт стабилизацию позвоночника.
4. Стабилизацию ставить нельзя, т.к. все врачи почти не сомневаются в наличии дремлющей инфекции.
Вот только где это инфекция я не понимаю. То ли в кисте, то ли в спайках?
Как-то так я вижу свою ситуацию.
Мой врач говорит, что как только у меня кончатся силы терпеть боль он прооперирует, а пока должна регулярно пролечиваться. Ну и резкое ухудшение - тоже на стол.
Добавлено: Feb 14, 2013 9:20 AM


katerina1 написал(а):


> просто тут у нас постоянно идет реклама как лазером чтоли через минимальный разрезик убирают спайки в спине.


Как когда то на форуме писал доктор Попов, что это лазер, лезерный бор, может убрать не только спайки, но и рядом расположенные нервы, а это уже не есть хорошо
Добавлено: Feb 14, 2013 9:21 AM


Kasandra написал(а):


> Может таблетачками рассасется !?


Дайте две! Нет, лучше пять, чтоб сразу.


----------



## Kasandra (14 Фев 2013)

Да, вот уж где замкнутый круг.


----------



## Енотик (14 Фев 2013)

Kasandra написал(а):


> А резерв он такой, кажется все "пипец" , ан нет живем!


Дык помимо психологического резерва есть ещё и физический. Психологический мне восполняет семья, и любимое дело.
А вот где взять запас физической прочности?! Какая-то быстрая утомляемость у меня
Добавлено: Feb 14, 2013 9:27 AM


Kasandra написал(а):


> Да, вот уж где замкнутый круг.


И как его разорвать я пока не знаю...


----------



## Kasandra (14 Фев 2013)

А инфекцию то определили?


----------



## Енотик (14 Фев 2013)

В смысле? 
Был посев. Результатов анализа не помню. Муж рассказывал, что во время операции к нему вышел врач, отдал шприц наполненный нехорошего цвета жидкостью и велел срочно нести его в лабораторию. Затем по результатам анализа определили антибиотик, который наиболее эффективно справился бы с  этой инфекцией. Такого лекарства, на тот момент, в городе не оказалось и зав. реанимацией заказывал его в Киеве.


----------



## katerina1 (14 Фев 2013)

я вот что думаю.надо попасть на прием к грамотному инфекционисту.только он сможет путем наверное биопсии тканей(может еще както) установить есть ли дремлющяя инфекция или нет.может назначить чем пролечить.только инфекционист и никто другой должен  решить  вопросы касательно инфекции.и потом дать рекомендации нейрохирургу.когда и как можно делать операцию.но то что что то надо делать это факт


----------



## Енотик (14 Фев 2013)

Катюша, как я понимаю, инфекционист ставит диагноз и делает заключение на основании всевозможных анализов. Я регулярно сдаю массу анализов и во всех норма. Исключение составляет анализ ликвора, но и в нём сдвиг формулы не критический.


----------



## katerina1 (16 Фев 2013)

ну так почему врачи бояться что инфекция проснеться при хирургическом вмешательстве?
Добавлено: Feb 15, 2013 11:18 PM
хотя вот моя инфекция год не подовала признаков жизни а после операции бац и вспыхнула.я про кластридиум дефициле.год назад после антибиотика клиндамицина вспыхнул кластридиум а потом 4 месяца я немогла вылечиться.потом год каждый месяц сдавала анализы кала-чисто.а после операции пошла температура и я сдала анализы на все и бац кластридиум!вот поэтому только инфекционист может делать прогнозы я так думаю.


----------



## Енотик (16 Фев 2013)

katerina1 написал(а):


> вот поэтому только инфекционист может делать прогнозы я так думаю.


В том то и дело, что не делает никаких прогнозов. Пожимает плечами и отправляет к нейрохирургам. 





katerina1 написал(а):


> ну так почему врачи бояться что инфекция проснеться при хирургическом вмешательстве?


Не знаю, нужно чтоб на этот вопрос специалист ответил.


----------



## Kasandra (16 Фев 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Не знаю, нужно чтоб на этот вопрос специалист ответил.


Эээ, нэт, все сама, сама! Интернет Вам в помощь. Я так чувствую еще пол годика и в интернатуру уже можно будет!
Добавлено: Feb 16, 2013 1:52 PM
И все таки нужно самой знать , что за "бацила" там сидит.


----------



## Енотик (16 Фев 2013)

Всё началось из-за стафилококка (подняла свои старые выписки).
Опять же, чтоб сейчас это узнать, нужна операция, как мне объяснял доктор:  "необходимо широко раскрыть позвоночный канал, вычистить всю дрянь, которая сдавливает нервы, и послать посевы на все известные бактерии".  
Вот, опять круг замыкается на операции


----------



## katerina1 (17 Фев 2013)

Ну значит придется рано или поздно делать эту операцию, а как иначе - всю жизнь терпеть дикие боли? Хотя та боль, которая после операции (первый месяц другой) караул, ну советовать тут что либо не получиться, тут, моя хорошая, самой решать придется.....


----------



## Kasandra (17 Фев 2013)

katerina1 написал(а):


> ну значит придеться рано или поздно делать эту операцию.а как иначе-всю жизнь терпеть дикие боли?.....


 Не факт, что придется и не факт , что поможет. На фоне эпидурита и вмешательств и так спаечный процесс дальше некуда, а при очередном вмешательстве еще и усугубится наверняка, смысл?
Так, что тут либо "ишак либо шах сдохнет".


----------



## Енотик (17 Фев 2013)

Kasandra написал(а):


> Так, что тут либо "ишак либо шах сдохнет".





katerina1 написал(а):


> Хотя та боль, которая после операции (первый месяц другой) караул


Страшнее тех болей, что были у меня до операции я и представить не могу. Поэтому всё что после - терпимо с определённой дозой... А дозой чего, это по обстоятельствам


----------



## katerina1 (17 Фев 2013)

держись. ой, как бы я хотела, чтоб ты поправилась! в одно утро встала и все - ничего нигде и никогда не болит! сегодня твой день, завтра Касандры, потом Светофорчик и Галя, и так далее!


----------



## Kasandra (17 Фев 2013)

Катенька, если я встану, а у меня ни чего не болит, я как минимум решу, что я умерла!


----------



## Енотик (18 Фев 2013)

Kasandra написал(а):


> Катенька, если я встану, а у меня ни чего не болит, я как минимум решу, что я умерла!


Это как в поговорке: "Если у вас ничего не болит, значит вы умерли"
А "Если у вас каждый день болит в другом месте - вы здоровы!" Это сказала Фаина Раневская


----------



## Kasandra (18 Фев 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> А "Если у вас каждый день болит в другом месте - вы здоровы!" Это сказала Фаина Раневская


 Если бы? Все по одному и тому же лупит+ докучи еще добавляется, что б не скучно было!


----------



## Вера! (5 Мар 2013)

*Енотик*, прочитала вашу тему на одном дыхании. Проблема на проблеме и так по кругу, а вы молодчинка, держитесь и практически не хандрите! Скорейшего вам выздоровления, терпения и сил, чтобы добиться этого выздоровления!
А к Игорю Зинчуку вы никогда не ездили, он же ближе, чем Москва, да и знает вас за столько то лет консультаций на форуме? Или в Москве есть специалисты, которые специализируются на подобных проблемах?


----------



## Енотик (6 Мар 2013)

Вера, день добрый!
Спасибо за поддержку и добрые слова. 
Со своей проблемой я вообще никуда не выезжала для консультаций.  В Москву еду по приятному поводу: свадьба дочери друзей.
Просто вычитала, что в столице нашей бывшей Родины есть мощный томограф, думала сделать свежие снимочки, но доктор сказал, что уже всё найдено и известно, так что искать нечего.
Добавлено: Mar 6, 2013 7:05 AM
А вот хотела спросить...
У меня в конце марта комиссия, а МРТ последнее апрель 2012 года. Нужно ли делать свежее?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Мар 2013)

не думаю, нужен правильно оформленный втэк врачом неврологом.


----------



## Енотик (6 Мар 2013)

Спасибо Игорь.
Думаю, она  знает как это делать.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Мар 2013)

Конечно знает. но вам нужны стационары вам говорили?


----------



## Lari (7 Мар 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Спасибо Игорь.
> Думаю, она знает как это делать.


_*Надо полежать в больнице перед ВТЭК.*_


----------



## Енотик (8 Мар 2013)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Конечно знает. но вам нужны стационары вам говорили?


Районный невролог ни разу этого не говорила, даже направления давать не хочет.
Выбивается всё чуть-ли не силой
Добавлено: Mar 7, 2013 9:06 PM


Lari написал(а):


> Надо полежать в больнице перед ВТЭК.


За два года у меня пять выписок из стационара.
Думаю хватит
Добавлено: Mar 7, 2013 9:19 PM
А сегодня вообще приключилось...
Не по теме, простите, но накипело.
Пригласили семью на свадьбу в Россию
Едем, полная машина детей. Не доезжая 100 метров до границы - пост ГАИ
Гаец выбегает на дорогу, тормозит. Грит, машина в розыске,(показал на мониторе и по базе), пассажиров высаживаем, шмотки выгружаем, авто на эвакуатор, сами на такси в город. После праздников выясняем, что на вас висит.
Я в шоке, прошу разрешить детей довезти до дома и выгрузить, а потом на спецплощадку. Они связываются с командиром отряда (или как у них там...). Тот говорит, я вас понимаю, поедите в сопровождении машины ГАИ (причём доки все отобрали). Я как представила мужа, детей и себя в сопровождении ментовской машины (в наших дворах, если вы их знаете, бабули расскажут всё что было и не было), мне стало плохо. Ели упросили доехать самим до дома. Но, каждые пять минут они звонили и спрашивали где мы и на какой улице. Возле дома сгрузили детей и поехали сдавать авто... За что оно арестовано, так и не знаем. Кто будет возмещать убытки? Да никто!!! Они сами говорят, что скорее всего ошибка, но мы не попали на свадьбу, и попали в приличные деньги. Праздники, никто не работает. Спецплощадка 150грн/сут.
Вот только не пойму... У народа тысячные долги и они ездочатся поездом и самолётом. Но сегодня на спецплощадке главный, для успокоения, провёл мне экскурсию... Этот стоит за долг 8грн.50коп, этот за 20грн.... Что это?! Имея долги миллионами ты без авто, или не выезжая за пределы области - живи и радуйся, а дальше?!
Никаких извещений, ни судебных, ни штрафных.. Просто ошибка... Которая влетела в копеечку...
Я всегда говорю: " Спасибо Господи, что взял деньгами".... Наверное это тот случай.


----------



## katerina1 (8 Мар 2013)




----------



## Енотик (8 Мар 2013)

Спасибо! Взаимно Катюша!!!


----------



## Енотик (18 Мар 2013)

Почему то у меня последнее время давление 90/60.
Что с этим делать и почему оно такое при моём 120/80. Может быть это спинальной проблемой?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Мар 2013)

не думаю, просто весна, наверное)))


----------



## katerina1 (19 Мар 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> А сегодня вообще приключилось...
> Не по теме, простите, но накипело.
> .....
> Просто ошибка... Которая влетела в копеечку...
> Я всегда говорю: " Спасибо Господи, что взял деньгами".... Наверное это тот случай.


в израиле куча недостатков - но это никогда никогда не могло б произойти тут. это невозможно! ужасс!
Добавлено: Mar 19, 2013 6:38 AM
а давление такое если час полежать и померить. а вот если походить и сидя померить оно какое? наверное выше. чай крепкий и кола и кофе - помогает.


----------



## Енотик (19 Мар 2013)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> не думаю, просто весна, наверное)))


Ой, если бы так...
Состояние полного не стояния .
Добавлено: Mar 19, 2013 1:47 PM


katerina1 написал(а):


> в израиле куча недостатков - но это никогда никогда не могло б произойти тут. это невозможно! ужасс!


Это не ужас, это оказался беспредел (ментовский). Судиться? Начала... , но толку не будет.
Добавлено: Mar 19, 2013 1:49 PM


katerina1 написал(а):


> а давление такое если час полежать и померить. а вот если походить и сидя померить оно какое? наверное выше. чай крепкий и кола и кофе - помогает.


Я без кофе не могу, очень люблю его всею душою.
Но такое давление впервые и слабость в ногах, и боли... Всё в кучу. Отлежусь - проходит, а накрывает только тогда, когда на ногах свыше своей нормы.


----------



## katerina1 (19 Мар 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Ой, если бы так...
> Состояние полного не стояния .
> Добавлено: Mar 19, 2013 1:47 PM
> 
> ...


думаю надо отлежаться.дать организму сил набраться.попить витаминки.переживаю за вас.может последствие перенесенных переживаний?


----------



## Енотик (1 Апр 2013)

Теперь присоединилась слабость в ногах по утрам. В одной очень даже приличная, стать на неё утром нет возможности. Вот так некоторое время вдоль стеночки, да держась за что нибудь и расхаживаюсь.
Что делать -то, уважаемые врачи?! И из-за чего это?


----------



## katerina1 (1 Апр 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Теперь присоединилась слабость в ногах по утрам. В одной очень даже приличная, стать на неё утром нет возможности. Вот так некоторое время вдоль стеночки, да держась за что нибудь и расхаживаюсь.
> Что делать -то, уважаемые врачи?! И из-за чего это?


моя хорошая, это надеюсь временно. Я разрабатываю ногу от онемения скалкой для теста, катаю ногой. Первые разы потом очень болело, как от синяков,  а потом боли уже нет, слабость меньше, но конечно есть еще,  но с помощью скалки для теста намного эффективнее разработка идет, плюс тяну носочки на себя, пять минут утром и 20 на ночь покатать и авось слабость и пройдет!


----------



## Енотик (1 Апр 2013)

Я занимаюсь с такой лентой

И катаю такую штучку


----------



## katerina1 (2 Апр 2013)

я тоже такую катаю но повтарюсь-скалка для теста просто творит чудеса!только первые разы после катания будет болеть..потом пройдет!


----------



## Енотик (2 Апр 2013)

И всё таки... почему прогрессирует заболевание?!
Районный врач не верит, говорит, что не должно быть ухудшения, всё что проросло - уже есть.
Я не знаю, что думать....


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Апр 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> всё что проросло - уже есть.


 
одного нет  у вашего врача,  умения клинически мыслить. Это и мешает ему понять, что происходит. Хотя даже если и понял бы, что толку с того...


----------



## Енотик (2 Апр 2013)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> одного нет у вашего врача, умения клинически мыслить. Это и мешает ему понять, что происходит. Хотя даже если и понял бы, что толку с того...


Игорь, честно, я сама ничего не пойму. На районного врача надежды нет, от него зависят только бумаги и направления. 
Я очень боюсь этих ухудшений...  Я нигде не могу найти ответ, только общие фразы. 
У меня дети!
Скорее всего, всё это весенние обострение...


----------



## katerina1 (3 Апр 2013)

может на консультацию к кому то более грамотному сходить?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Апр 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Скорее всего, всё это весенние обострение...


 
вероятно. 
Ваше состояние предполагает периодическую госпитализацию в неврологию и проведение лечения направленного на борьбу с парезами, нарушением гемодинамики спинного мозга, восстановительное лечение. Пускай ваши неврологи вас этим обеспечат, это максимум что можно сделать.


----------



## Енотик (4 Апр 2013)

Игорь, спасибо!
Сейчас прохожу ВТЭК, и далее буду думать о стационаре.


----------



## Енотик (19 Апр 2013)

Прочитала тему про  иглоукалывание...
Не пойму, почему после процедуры слабость в ноге возрастает? И не только после этой процедуры. После электростимуляции  просто выползаю из кабинета .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2013)

Делайте те же процедуры, но на боку.


----------



## Енотик (21 Апр 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Делайте те же процедуры, но на боку.


Спасибо! 
Иглоукалывание делают чередуя: на спине, на животе. Электростилумяцию - крутят во всех положениях, на животе, на боку, на спине...


----------



## katerina1 (1 Май 2013)

держись!с праздничком тебя!айда на демонстрацию!


----------



## Енотик (12 Май 2013)

Сегодня нога разболелась так, что с трудом на неё наспупаю. Боль сильная чётко по задней поверхности, особенно икроножная мышца, и далее боль расплывается по всей ноге. Пальцев почти не чувствую, нога слабая, колено болит и не держит нагрузку.  Кетанов не помогает. Что ещё можно уколоть?


----------



## katerina1 (12 Май 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Сегодня нога разболелась так, что с трудом на неё наспупаю. Боль сильная чётко по задней поверхности, особенно икроножная мышца, и далее боль расплывается по всей ноге. Пальцев почти не чувствую, нога слабая, колено болит и не держит нагрузку. Кетанов не помогает. Что ещё можно уколоть?


держись моя хорошая,держись!может помасожировать?КАК я хочу тебе помочь но чем?может какие то лекарства нужны?


----------



## Xenie (12 Май 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Что ещё можно уколоть?


трамадол


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Май 2013)

рецепт нужен


----------



## Xenie (12 Май 2013)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> рецепт нужен


Ну мало ли, может он у Енотика в наличии имеется 
а если нет, то кеторол 60мг, говорят заменяет ампулу морфина


----------



## Енотик (12 Май 2013)

В Украине выходные две недели... Из того что есть в наличии, только кетонов. Большего в аптеке не возьмёшь, только рецепт. Два укола за пол дня вообще никак. Не пойму, почему не действует?!
Добавлено: May 12, 2013 5:48 PM


katerina1 написал(а):


> держись моя хорошая,держись!


Катюша, спасибо!!! Держусь! А что ещё остаётся...


----------



## katerina1 (12 Май 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> В Украине выходные две недели... Из того что есть в наличии, только кетонов. Большего в аптеке не возьмёшь, только рецепт. Два укола за пол дня вообще никак. Не пойму, почему не действует?!
> Добавлено: May 12, 2013 5:48 PM
> 
> Катюша, спасибо!!! Держусь! А что ещё остаётся...


может когда полегчает тебе приедиш сюда на мертвое море?может эта природная здравница тебе поможет?скажи а грязи и соль с мертвого моря у вас есть в продаже?я могу выслать от сюда!


----------



## Енотик (13 Май 2013)

katerina1 написал(а):


> может когда полегчает тебе приедиш сюда на мертвое море?может эта природная здравница тебе поможет?скажи а грязи и соль с мертвого моря у вас есть в продаже?я могу выслать от сюда!


Катюша, спасибо тебе огромное за заботу. 
Очень хочу приехать и на Красное море и на Мёртвое море, да и просто страну посмотреть.
Продукция Мёртвого моря есть, мне родственники присылают. Спасибочки!!!


----------



## Енотик (13 Май 2013)

Сегодня легче не стало. Подключилась слабость стопы второй ноги, но она не постоянная.


----------



## Kasandra (13 Май 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Сегодня нога разболелась так, что с трудом на неё наспупаю. Боль сильная чётко по задней поверхности, особенно икроножная мышца, и далее боль расплывается по всей ноге. Пальцев почти не чувствую, нога слабая, колено болит и не держит нагрузку. Кетанов не помогает. Что ещё можно уколоть?


 
[/quote] Я очень боюсь этих ухудшений... Я нигде не могу найти ответ, только общие фразы.
У меня дети!
Скорее всего, всё это весенние обострение...[/quote]
ОЙ, все так одинаково, но у меня то нет эпидурита. Может правда весна так дает? Держись Енотик!


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> вероятно.
> Ваше состояние предполагает периодическую госпитализацию в неврологию и проведение лечения направленного на борьбу с парезами, нарушением гемодинамики спинного мозга, восстановительное лечение. Пускай ваши неврологи вас этим обеспечат, это максимум что можно сделать.


Вот и мне так невролог и ортопед говорят.
А упражнение с лентой интересное, сама не допетрила , спасибочки за подсказку!
Я когда сил уже не хватает терпеть боль, принимаю либо 2 таблетки кеторола, либо колю, + валокординчика капель 25, хотя бы поспать получается!


----------



## Енотик (13 Май 2013)

Kasandra написал(а):


> Держись Енотик!


Спасибо за поддержку!


----------



## Енотик (13 Май 2013)

Уважаемые специалисты, пожалуйста, расскажите, стоит ли искать связь между болями в позвоночнике чуть ниже лопаток, скачками давления (от 90/60 до 145/95), трудность сделать глубокий вдох, общей слабостью и быстрой утомляемостью?
ЭКГ, ФЛГ, анализы - в норме, общий осмотр терапевта - нужно попить витамины.


----------



## Kasandra (13 Май 2013)

Да, износили мы свои организмы, иммунитет ниже плинтуса. это уже астенический синдром напоминает!?


----------



## Енотик (13 Май 2013)

Kasandra написал(а):


> это уже астенический синдром напоминает!?


Не знаю, что сие означает, но такой фразы  врач не говорил.
Но сказал, что скачки давления могут быть из-за болей.


----------



## Kasandra (13 Май 2013)

_Астенический синдром – это состояние, проявляющееся повышенной утомляемостью и истощаемостью, ослаблением или утратой способности к продолжительному физическому и умственному напряжению. _


----------



## Енотик (13 Май 2013)

Kasandra написал(а):


> _Астенический синдром – это состояние, проявляющееся повышенной утомляемостью и истощаемостью, ослаблением или утратой способности к продолжительному физическому и умственному напряжению. _


Да, похоже. Значит будем устранять причину этого безобразия
Тогда вопрос по болям ниже лопаток и проблеме глубокого вдоха остаётся открытым.
А далее всё как всегда: поясница, ноги... стабильное ухудшение.


----------



## М@руся (13 Май 2013)

Привет, Енотик ! 
У каждого из нас есть свои "любимые" лекарства. Кетанов в уколах на меня не влиял никак ( может был фальсификат ?)
До операции немного помогал нимесил. Кажется, Катюша комбинировала таблетки парацетамола с чем-то ( сорри- склероз) чтобы снять боль.
Боли ниже лопаток могут быть связаны с грудным остеохондрозом или миозитом ( мышцей).
Енотик, а глубоко вдохнуть нельзя из-за боли ниже лопаток или просто невозможно вдохнуть?
За астенический синдром Касандра права. Наверное из-за постоянной сильной боли и прочих гадостей, идет и истощение нервной системы. Если не получается сделать глубокий вдох не из-за боли, то это связано с нервами.
Тут помогут антидепрессанты, транквилизаторы...Но назначать должен доктор.
Себе купила 10 таблеток глициседа ( без рецепта), дешево и сердито. Правда еще не израсходовала, принимала, когда уж слишком худо было. Енотик, посмотрите в инете аннотацию к нему. Принимается под язык от 1/2 до 1 таб 2-3 раза в день. От него у меня не было сонливости. Подруга-кардиолог говорит, что даже её бабульки-пациентки довольны.
Девчонки  , с вами интересно, столько написать хотела, но спина такие " ноты протеста" выдает !
Решила таймер ставить, чтоб сидеть по 15-20 минут и ни-ни .


----------



## Енотик (13 Май 2013)

Маруся, огромное спасибо за советы.
Насчёт дыхалки с врачом ещё не общалась, но каждый раз когда я прохожу курс лечения, мне назначают успокоительные уколы какие-то... не помню что. Курс лечения всегда массивный, как я говорю - убойный. Глицин периодически мне назначают.
Вдохнуть глубоко не могу из-за резких прострелов в ..... пояснице. Вот ещё загадка на мою голову.
Из обезболивающих иногда выручал кетанов и только он, но в последнее время не берёт, может чуть-чуть притупить боль. В больнице всегда кололи несколько препаратов одновременно по схеме. Дома я не решушь уколоть такие дозы.
Завтра попробую попасть к своему врачу, буду проситься в стационар.


----------



## М@руся (13 Май 2013)

Енотик, пожалуй это самое разумное решение-пролечиться в стационаре, раз такое обострение и самой не справиться.
Только будьте, пожалуйста, очень-очень настойчивой , чтоб не отмахнулись. 
Держитесь и поскорее поправляйтесь !!!


----------



## katerina1 (13 Май 2013)

я принемала трамал и парацемол вместе.иначе не брало совсем.а так помогало..мне так с больницы выписку дали и в больнице так делали и все в таблетках а не уколы.еще катафлян..держись!и как почувствуеш себя полутче-милости прошу ко мне!


----------



## Енотик (14 Май 2013)

М@руся написал(а):


> Держитесь и поскорее поправляйтесь !!!





katerina1 написал(а):


> и как почувствуеш себя полутче-милости прошу ко мне!


Спасибо! Огромное спасибо, родные!!!
Добавлено: May 14, 2013 5:57 AM


М@руся написал(а):


> Только будьте, пожалуйста, очень-очень настойчивой , чтоб не отмахнулись.


В пол-ке районной нужно чуть ли ни на колени падать просить направление, ну или классически, с бумажкой в карточке
Я стараюсь напрямую к врачу в стационар....


----------



## Kasandra (14 Май 2013)

Пипец какой то! Только за направление платить? Ну воооооще, слов нет!


katerina1 написал(а):


> !и как почувствуеш себя полутче-милости прошу ко мне!


 Катерин, муж на "походить" диван не убирал, а тут если разом всей толпой рванем? Сбежит

!


----------



## katerina1 (14 Май 2013)

да не збежит!он уже жизнь без моей спины не предстовляет!ему трудности жить помогаюта тут бац и много спин


----------



## М@руся (14 Май 2013)

Идея классная !  Катюша, вот и напросились
Касандра выполнила свое обещание научиться вставлять новые смайлики, причем такие прикольные. И где вы их находите?
Мне все такие неинтересные попадаются...


Енотик написал(а):


> В пол-ке районной нужно чуть ли ни на колени падать просить направление, ну или классически, с бумажкой в карточке
> Я стараюсь напрямую к врачу в стационар....


Дожили! Просто стыдно. Должна же быть совесть у врачей.
Енотик, удалось ли пробиться в стационар?


----------



## Енотик (16 Май 2013)

М@руся написал(а):


> Дожили! Просто стыдно. Должна же быть совесть у врачей.


Я так понимаю, что врач не может давать направление в ту больницу, в которую я хочу, а должна давать в районную больницу, а районная у нас, мягко говоря - не очень. Вот и приходиться выпрашивать/вымаливать.


М@руся написал(а):


> Енотик, удалось ли пробиться в стационар?


Нет, в болижайшее время не получается, только в начале июня


----------



## katerina1 (17 Май 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Я так понимаю, что врач не может давать направление в ту больницу, в которую я хочу, а должна давать в районную больницу, а районная у нас, мягко говоря - не очень. Вот и приходиться выпрашивать/вымаливать.
> 
> Нет, в болижайшее время не получается, только в начале июня


ужасс.прям как в израиле!


----------



## М@руся (18 Май 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Нет, в болижайшее время не получается, только в начале июня


Это же еще 2 недели  !


Енотик написал(а):


> Я так понимаю, что врач не может давать направление в ту больницу, в которую я хочу, а должна давать в районную больницу, а районная у нас, мягко говоря - не очень. Вот и приходиться выпрашивать/вымаливать.


Выходит, что если вымаливать, то может и дать направление? Ведь показания у Вас есть. Не хотят давать, пусть пишут: " По настоянию больной".
Но есть же еще заведующий, главный врач...
Енотик, а больница, в которой лучше лечат-это областная или какая другая?

Ну должен же быть выход. Может договориться напрямую с зав.отделением, поставив в известность лечащего врача, чтоб без обид? Ведь они же знают Вас как пациентку, причем сложную в плане неврологической симтпматики. Понятно, что наверное много больных и очередь, но надо же делать исключения.
Может есть хорошие знакомые. К примеру, Илоночка могла бы еще ждать только консультации, а так в марте уже прооперировалась, благодаря знакомым, и не терпит ту боль, что была ранее.
Или пусть хотя бы проконсультируют там, где Вы лечитесь стационарно. Пусть назначат лечение, что бы не ждать еще 2 недели.
У нас в городе есть известная жалобщица. Сколько телег она накатала ! УжОс! Ее знают в обл.администрации, в минздраве, о горздраве уж молчу. Она приходит в любую больницу области, в том числе и частную, когда захочет, и получает все что хочет бесплатно и сейчас. Никто не желает с ней связываться-себе дороже. Во как надо уметь. 
 Конечно, это не метод...Но наверное как-то стоит попытаться ускорить процесс. 
Енотик, желаю быстрейшего завершения Вашего обострения.


----------



## Енотик (19 Май 2013)

Маруся, спасибо Вам огромнейшее за поддержку, добрые слова, советы.
Больница, в которой мой врач - областная. Этот врач вёл меня после операции, проводил, уже потом, всяческую диагностику, обследования и знает меня, точнее состояние, не только по выпискам и заключениям поликлиники.
Направление мне дадут в любом случае туда, куда я захочу, но для этого нужно пройти ФЛГ, ЭКГ, сдать анализы, получить выписку у терапевта, а затем только невролог напишет направление в стационар. Так что прописаться в пол-ке придётся на какое-то время


М@руся написал(а):


> Это же еще 2 недели !


Ждать только потому, что врач в отпуске.


----------



## katerina1 (19 Май 2013)

енотик держись родная!


----------



## М@руся (28 Май 2013)

Привет, Енотик!
Как Ваше самочувствие и успехи в добывании направления.
Помнится, при оформлении на МСЭК, не раз говорила: "Это какое лошадиное здоровье надо иметь, чтобы лечиться или обследоваться в поликлинике! " Вам еще немного продержаться осталось...
За неустанное пополнение Вами темы анекдотов-отдельное спасибо.


----------



## Енотик (28 Май 2013)

Катюша, спасибо!
Маруся, день добрый!
Мда... МСЭК - это отдельная песня . Вот не знаю, толи огорчаться, толи радоваться: дали вторую группу на 2 года.
Про лошадинное здоровье верно сказано. Вот, например, районная пол-ка. Приходишь сдавать анализы, лифт часто не работает и на 4этаж - пешочком. И вот доходит очередь и ты с баночкой возле двери, а далее в направлении делают отметочку, понятную только им, и отправляют на первый этаж платить денежку . Заплатив, поднимаешься на 4-й этаж, опять в очередь с баночкой, направлением и квитанцией об оплате,  всё сдав,   переходишь в другую очередь на сдачу ан.крови. Правила оплаты бесконечно меняются, то только через кассу, то можно прямо в кабинете.
В очереди на ФЛГ просидела два часа, на ЭКГ можно и в три часа уложиться.
Пока со всеми анализами записалась на приём


> - Извините что заставил Вас так долго ждать.
> - Ничего, ничего, только жаль что Вы не застали мою болезнь на более ранней стадии.


----------



## katerina1 (28 Май 2013)

ужасс какойто...


----------



## Kasandra (28 Май 2013)

Вот по этому из шкурки выпрыгиваю, а хожу только в платные клиники, хоть очередей нет, все по записи, и персонал за тебя везде сбегает и если поплохеет рядышком посидят и помогут.


----------



## Енотик (28 Май 2013)

Kasandra написал(а):


> Вот по этому из шкурки выпрыгиваю, а хожу только в платные клиники, хоть очередей нет, все по записи, и персонал за тебя везде сбегает и если поплохеет рядышком посидят и помогут.


Я бы с радостью, но направление принимают в стационар только от районного врача, а районный врач верит анализам и обследованиям только своей пол-ки


----------



## М@руся (18 Июн 2013)

Здравствуйте, Енотик!
Есть ли успехи в лечебно-выздоровительном процессе?
Помог ли стационар?


----------



## Енотик (20 Июн 2013)

М@руся написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, Енотик!
> Есть ли успехи в лечебно-выздоровительном процессе?
> Помог ли стационар?



Добрый день! Спасибо за беспокойство. Сейчас как раз и прохожу обследование и лечение. Сильные боли и судороги ушли. Остаются тянущие боли в ногах, слабость в коленях и стопах, шаткость походки:-(
Добавлено: Jun 20, 2013 1:09 PM
Была сделана электронейрография ног. На завтра назначено МРТ. Ждём-с


----------



## katerina1 (20 Июн 2013)

ждемс...


----------



## Енотик (22 Июн 2013)

Заключение энмг: Признаки аксональной нейропатии обоих малоберцовых нервов. Признаки вовлечения передних рогов L4-S1. Признаки пирамидной недостаточности в обеих нижних конечностях.


----------



## М@руся (26 Июн 2013)

Енотик, а как результат МРТ ?
И есть ли разница по ЭНМГ ( если ранее ее делали)?


----------



## Енотик (26 Июн 2013)

Маруся, добрый день. Результатов МРТ ещё нет, сама сгораю от любопытства, хотя понимаю, что ничего хорошего там не будет. ЭНМГ делала в 2011 году, новые результаты не радуют.


----------



## Енотик (27 Июн 2013)

МРТ: Конус спинного мозга поджат кистозным образованием конечной цистерны размерами 400*24*14мм. Корешки конского хвоста грубо сдавлены, практически не прослеживаются.
Добавлено: Jun 27, 2013 11:07 AM
Заключение: кистозный арахноидит конечной цистерны. Атрофия конского хвоста. Вот и всё... Приплыли.


----------



## Kasandra (28 Июн 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> МРТ: Конус спинного мозга поджат кистозным образованием конечной цистерны размерами 400*24*14мм. Корешки конского хвоста грубо сдавлены, практически не прослеживаются.
> Добавлено: Jun 27, 2013 11:07 AM
> Заключение: кистозный арахноидит конечной цистерны. Атрофия конского хвоста. Вот и всё... Приплыли.


Енотик, это опять резать?


----------



## Енотик (28 Июн 2013)

Kasandra написал(а):


> Енотик, это опять резать?


И чем быстрее, тем лучше.
Согласие уже дала... выбора нет.


----------



## SERENA (28 Июн 2013)

*Енотик*, держитесь, дорогая, всё будет хорошо!!


----------



## Енотик (28 Июн 2013)

Спасибо!


----------



## Енотик (1 Июл 2013)

Почитала в интернете про свою планируемую операцию. Мне стало плохо от количества серьёзных осложнений.
Короче, у меня паника....


----------



## La murr (2 Июл 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Почитала в интернете про свою планируемую операцию. Мне стало плохо от количества серьёзных осложнений.
> Короче, у меня паника....


 
*Енотик, милая, плюньте на всю эту информацию!* Расстраиваться нужно по факту! А не факт, что все эти осложнения достанутся Вам! *У ВАС ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!* И только так!


----------



## Gala_Il (2 Июл 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> И чем быстрее, тем лучше.
> Согласие уже дала... выбора нет.


  При отсутствии выбора и сомневаться не приходится.
  Енотик, желаю скорейшей и успешной операции  !


----------



## Енотик (2 Июл 2013)

Gala_Il написал(а):


> При отсутствии выбора и сомневаться не приходится.


А я уже один раз сбежала. И день операции был назначен, и обговорили всё с доктором, но перед самым событием документики так и не подписала «Ну не шмогла я, не шмогла»....


La murr написал(а):


> Расстраиваться нужно по факту!


Потом будет не до расстройств, некогда. Поднимать себя нужно будет 
 .





La murr написал(а):


> А не факт, что все эти осложнения достанутся Вам!


Не факт, но страшно, аж жуть.





La murr написал(а):


> У ВАС ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО! И только так!





Gala_Il написал(а):


> Енотик, желаю скорейшей и успешной операции !


Спасибо, спасибо, дорогие!
Нужно же когда-то тему эту закрыть


----------



## La murr (2 Июл 2013)

Решимости и удачи!


----------



## Lari (2 Июл 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> ..Нужно же когда-то тему эту закрыть


 
_*...чтобы открыть новую страницу в жизни: Енотик здорова, бодра и весела*_


----------



## Енотик (2 Июл 2013)

Очень хотелось бы услышать точку зрения специалистов форума по поводу заключения ЭНМГ(сообщ. 490) и МРТ(сообщ. 493).
Мне совсем не обойтись без операции?


----------



## vbl15 (3 Июл 2013)

Картинок нет а по описанию скорее да


----------



## Енотик (4 Июл 2013)

Спасибо за отклик.
Сейчас попробую загрузить новые снимки (их качество оставляет желать лучшего) и загружу снимки прошлого года для сравнения.
Добавлено: Jul 4, 2013 7:47 AM
МРТ 2013г
Добавлено: Jul 4, 2013 7:51 AM
МРТ 2012г


----------



## Енотик (13 Июл 2013)

Так что по снимкам скажут доктора форума?
Пожалуйста.


----------



## vbl15 (13 Июл 2013)

Если планировать операцию, то я для начала сделал бы мрт с контрастированием


----------



## Енотик (13 Июл 2013)

2011 год СКТ миелография - интрадуральный спаечный процесс с вовлечением спинного мозга, смещением его вправо и фиксацией на уровне Th11 - L2. Отмечается деформация конского хвоста, спаечные изменения с вовлечением его корешков, фиксированных пристеночно к оболочке на поясничном уровне.
Сейчас не проводилось. Периодически поднимается температура, которая начинается с сильных болей в ноге и пояснице.
Слабеют ноги, шаткость походки.
Добавлено: Jul 13, 2013 12:06 PM
Консервативное лечение результатов не приносит, ноги становятся слабее, боли сильнее. Про онемение, судороги, тазовые нарушения уже и не пишу....


----------



## vbl15 (13 Июл 2013)

Я имею в виду МРТ с контрастированием. Можно будет четко различить где киста, где дуральный мешок, где спайки. Важно для операции


----------



## Енотик (14 Июл 2013)

Спасибо!


----------



## М@руся (16 Июл 2013)

Привет, Енотик! 


Енотик написал(а):


> Консервативное лечение результатов не приносит, ноги становятся слабее, боли сильнее. Про онемение, судороги, тазовые нарушения уже и не пишу....


Наверное, все-таки операция-выход из этого состояния. Сколько можно так мучаться? Уберут огроменную кисту, освободят корешки от спаек. Болезнь не будет так прогрессировать, состояние должно улучшиться. Надежда на мастерство нейрохирурга и божью помощь.


Енотик написал(а):


> Не факт, но страшно, аж жуть.


Согласна, но старайся об этом не думать, а программировать и мобилизовать организм на поправку. Энергия следует за мыслью.
Пусть мысли будут позитивными, настрой-боевой!
Енотик, а когда операция? Вроде сейчас жарковато, или чем быстрей-тем лучше?
Держись давай!


----------



## Енотик (17 Июл 2013)

Маруся, вечер добрый!
Да, я уже поняла, что на сегодня операция для меня единственный выход. Уж слишком быстро нарастают ухудшения.
Несколько раз переносили дату операции из-за непонятной температуры.
Операция должна быть на следующей недели.
Спасибо за поддержку!!!


----------



## Ольга . (18 Июл 2013)

Дорогая наша Танечка! Наш милый, добрый, трудолюбивый Енотик! За четыре года пребывания на форуме ты подбадривала, не давала впасть отчаяние и подставляла свое плечо каждому, кто в этом нуждался. Спасибо тебе за это! И вот наступила наша очередь поддержать тебя и сказать, что мы тебя любим!  Уверены, что операция пройдет успешно и всем сердцем желаем тебе грамотных, смелых и ответственных врачей, добрых и заботливых медсестер.
Все будет хорошо, ты заслужила право быть счастливой и здоровой. С Богом.


----------



## Енотик (18 Июл 2013)

Ну вот, теперь я расплакалась....
Тронута до глубины души!
Спасибо форуму, за эти года он стал для меня поддержкой и лучиком солнечным!
Спасибо всем, кто помогал принимать решение, спасибо за советы и рекомендации!
Друзья, я постараюсь не подвести и оправдать надежды ваши
И уж, конечно, постараюсь описать своё лечение и восстановление после операции.


----------



## Ольга . (18 Июл 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Ну вот, теперь я расплакалась....


Низзя плакать! Мы тебя лю!    И ждем в скором будущем новых бисерно-вышивальных шедевров


----------



## Gala_Il (19 Июл 2013)

Ольга . написал(а):


> Дорогая наша Танечка! Наш милый, добрый, трудолюбивый Енотик! За четыре года пребывания на форуме ты подбадривала, не давала впасть отчаяние и подставляла свое плечо каждому, кто в этом нуждался. Спасибо тебе за это! И вот наступила наша очередь поддержать тебя и сказать, что мы тебя любим!  Уверены, что операция пройдет успешно и всем сердцем желаем тебе грамотных, смелых и ответственных врачей, добрых и заботливых медсестер.
> Все будет хорошо, ты заслужила право быть счастливой и здоровой. С Богом.





Енотик написал(а):


> Ну вот, теперь я расплакалась....
> Тронута до глубины души!
> Спасибо форуму, за эти года он стал для меня поддержкой и лучиком солнечным!
> Спасибо всем, кто помогал принимать решение, спасибо за советы и рекомендации!
> ...


 Умеет же Оля найти такие верные сердечные слова!
Не поверишь, Енотик, у самой вчера влага в глазах  от таких добрых слов.
Верю, что после операции твоим улыбкам уже ничто не будет помехой  . 
 Дай Бог удачи твоим врачам, чтобы тоже улыбались, довольные результатом своей работы  !


----------



## Енотик (22 Июл 2013)

Самое трудное - это терпеть, самое страшное - ждать ...


----------



## Xenie (22 Июл 2013)

*Енотик*, когда Вас планируют оперировать?


----------



## Енотик (22 Июл 2013)

Перенесли на следующую неделю...
Очень меня это настораживает


----------



## Xenie (22 Июл 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Перенесли на следующую неделю...


О! так это же совсем скоро! 


Енотик написал(а):


> Очень меня это настораживает


почему?


----------



## Енотик (22 Июл 2013)

Xenie написал(а):


> О! так это же совсем скоро!


Учитывая то, что в стационаре я с 12 июня...
Добавлено: Jul 22, 2013 5:52 PM


Xenie написал(а):


> почему?


Несколько раз изменялась дата операции.


----------



## Xenie (22 Июл 2013)

*Енотик*, не грустите! Я вот тоже в больнице  , но мы от этого станем здоровее, бодрее, сильнее


----------



## Gala_Il (23 Июл 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Самое трудное - это терпеть, самое страшное - ждать ...


Будет день - будет здоровье  !


----------



## Gala_Il (8 Авг 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Вот я сегодня иду на операцию ..


Сегодня? Удачи Вам, Енотик, зажимаю кулачки  , жду пост-поста!!!


----------



## katerina1 (9 Авг 2013)

я тоже держу кулочки!все будет хорошо я верю в это! напиши родная как сможеш...удачи!


----------



## katerina1 (11 Авг 2013)

надеюсь что все хорошо!


----------



## Xenie (11 Авг 2013)

katerina1 написал(а):


> я тоже держу кулочки!


Уже кулачки затекли... 


*Енотик*, обрадуйте нас!


----------



## katerina1 (11 Авг 2013)

да!да! уже пора!


----------



## La murr (12 Авг 2013)

Как Вы, дорогая?


----------



## Енотик (12 Авг 2013)

Свершилось. Операция длилась 5 часов. В наркоз вошла идеально, выходила из него очень тяжело.
Корешки были практически раздавлены кистой, давление в кисте было намного больше, чем врачи предполагали. После реанимации и палаты интенсивной терапии в отделении наконец перевели в обычную палату. Порадовать ничем не могу, т.к. придётся снова учиться ходить.

У меня малыш идёт в первый класс, а я не смогу его проводить.


----------



## La murr (12 Авг 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Порадовать ничем не могу, т.к. придётся снова учиться ходить.


Всё преодолимо. Настраивайтесь на победу! 


Енотик написал(а):


> У меня малыш идёт в первый класс, а я не смогу его проводить.


Не грустите, он Вас простит. Пусть близкие побудут рядом с первоклашкой в этот день, запечатлеют на фото торжество - и Вы поприсутствуете, а кроха с упоением расскажет Вам по фото о всех моментах чествования новых учеников!


----------



## Енотик (12 Авг 2013)

Спасибо за поддержку!


----------



## La murr (12 Авг 2013)

Поправляйтесь, набирайтесь сил, терпения и оптимизма! ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО! 




*С каждым восходом солнца говорите себе: "Я преодолею всё - мне есть для кого жить, есть, кого любить и рядом со мной есть люди, которые искренне рады моим успехам!"*.


----------



## любовь v (12 Авг 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> С каждым восходом солнца говорите себе: "Я преодолею всё - мне есть для кого жить, есть, кого любить и рядом со мной есть люди, которые искренне рады моим успехам!"





да да и я присоединяюсь!!!самое главное настрой !!!!и все выдержим)))
Добавлено: Aug 12, 2013 4:37 AM


----------



## Gala_Il (12 Авг 2013)

Енотик, Поправляйся!


  Пусть у тебя всё будет хорошо, и мы вместе порадуемся!


----------



## М@руся (12 Авг 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Свершилось. Операция длилась 5 часов. В наркоз вошла идеально, выходила из него очень тяжело.
> Корешки были практически раздавлены кистой, давление в кисте было намного больше, чем врачи предполагали. После реанимации и палаты интенсивной терапии в отделении наконец перевели в обычную палату. Порадовать ничем не могу, т.к. придётся снова учиться ходить.


Енотик, родная, все наладиться! Понятно, что в первые дни после операции мало радости. Но ведь опыта тебе не занимать, а материнский инстинкт-самый мощный стимул выздоровления. Молодец, все выдержала, и томительное ожидание, и такую сложную и длительную операцию. Значит и остальное преодолеешь!


Енотик написал(а):


> У меня малыш идёт в первый класс, а я не смогу его проводить.


Не расстраивайся, ведь важнее, чтобы малыш знал и ощущал, что его любят. Отметите это событие в кругу семьи по-домашнему. А подобных счастливых и волнительных событий у вас еще ох как много впереди. Главное-здоровье!
Енотик, как дела: прошел ли болевой синдром, сколько метров можешь пройти?
Голуби не донимают?
Я вот в детство "впала". Когда голуби сильно наглеют, применяю брызгалку для цветов. Она уже не распыляет, но струячит хорошо и далеко даже через москитную сетку. Ну не рогаткой же обстреливать. Птички улетают мгновенно, за исключением белой голубки. Судя по-всему, водные процедуры ей нравятся ( у нас сейчас очень жарко). Вот так и развлекаюсь.


----------



## Енотик (13 Авг 2013)

Маруся, спасибо!
Боли есть и очень приличные. Я не хожу, не могу. Ногами двигаю, но не в полном объёме, чувствительность одной ноги слабая. Сижу, могу привстать на одну ногу, повиснув на ком либо, но упора на ноги нет. Колени не держат нагрузку.
Врачи обнадёживают, что это явление временное.
Добавлено: Aug 13, 2013 6:15 AM
Голуби.... прямо под окном палаты железная крыша приёмного отделения. С верхних этажей на крышу летят остатки еды, и эти ненасытные голуби клювами и лапками по железке ... жаль, огнемёта нет, рогатка не поможет.


----------



## Нюшка (13 Авг 2013)

Все будет хорошо! Конский хвост очухается и пойдешь! Да и до торжественной линейки у тебя есть еще время-не расстраивайся-все вовремя сделала, все успеешь!


----------



## katerina1 (13 Авг 2013)

держись, родная. я думаю ты помнишь, как меня учили ходить и стоять девочки форума. я тоже висела на ходунках. левая нога не слушалась и колени держали и таз -- все гнулось и дрожало. на фоне адской боли. но это проходит! верь в это. и время пройдет и с каждым днем потихоньку будет легчать... главное боль начнет отступать. потерпи сейчас. чем обезболиваешся?


----------



## katerina1 (13 Авг 2013)

кушай с первый дней творог. очень помогает пищеварению и косточкам! все будет хорошо!



Енотик написал(а):


> Маруся, спасибо!
> Боли есть и очень приличные. Я не хожу, не могу. Ногами двигаю, но не в полном объёме, чувствительность одной ноги слабая. Сижу, могу привстать на одну ногу, повиснув на ком либо, но упора на ноги нет. Колени не держат нагрузку.
> Врачи обнадёживают, что это явление временное.
> Добавлено: Aug 13, 2013 6:15 AM
> Голуби.... прямо под окном палаты железная крыша приёмного отделения. С верхних этажей на крышу летят остатки еды, и эти ненасытные голуби клювами и лапками по железке ... жаль, огнемёта нет, рогатка не поможет.


попроси кого то из домашних принести пластиковые бутылки из под воды с водой.поставить их за окно в ряды и голуби садиться пару дней не будут.проверенно.или диск сиди на проволочке и за окно.ветром качать его будет-птицы бояться...


----------



## Енотик (31 Авг 2013)

Добрый день дорогие форумчане!
Добрый день уважаемые врачи!
Подскажите пожалуйста, как грамотно наладить процесс восстановления.
На сегодня:
В положении лёжа на спине не могу отрывать пятки от поверхности.
Встаю и сажусь только с опорой или поддержкой,т.к. колени не держат нагрузку.
Передвигаюсь либо с поддержкой, либо с ходунками (с ними хуже получается) исключительно на ровных ногах (пару раз упала из-за слабости в коленях).
Онемение начиная от ягодиц и до кончиков пальцев.
Очень болит кожа ног от колен и вниз (даже прикосновение одеяла болезнено).

Медикаментозная терапия закончена.
Буду благодарна за рекомендации, советы, ссылки.
Со своей стороны, отвечу на дополнительные вопросы (если буду знать ответы)
Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (31 Авг 2013)

*Енотик*, дорогая, Вы в стационаре или дома?


----------



## katerina1 (31 Авг 2013)

будь сильной,все это должно постепенно пройти..посоветовать толком я нечего увы не могу,сама понимаеш-я не врач.но я очень переживаю за тебя и надеюсь что скоро тебе стане полегче!обнимаю


----------



## Енотик (31 Авг 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> *Енотик*, дорогая, Вы в стационаре или дома?


В больнице ...
Добавлено: Aug 31, 2013 2:06 PM


katerina1 написал(а):


> будь сильной,все это должно постепенно пройти..посоветовать толком я нечего увы не могу,сама понимаеш-я не врач.но я очень переживаю за тебя и надеюсь что скоро тебе стане полегче!обнимаю


Стараюсь, спасибо!


----------



## La murr (31 Авг 2013)

Медикаментозная терапия завершена... С чем остались? Планы докторов?


----------



## Енотик (31 Авг 2013)

В планах запустить мочевой пузырь. И упор на ЛФК


----------



## М@руся (1 Сен 2013)

ЛФК-очень хорошо, хоть и очень трудно на первых порах. А физпроцедуры, массаж, иголки ( рефлексотерапия) ? У меня после операции дольше всего держалась боль в голени. Первый месяц прикосновения и легкое поглаживание голени так усиливало боль, что еле сдерживалась, чтобы не закричать. Но в дальнейшем эти явления поутихли.
Физнагрузку лучше делать непродолжительную, начинать с малого по чуть-чуть, но несколько раз в день.


Енотик написал(а):


> Корешки были практически раздавлены кистой


Можно для корешков нейромидин или нуклео ЦМФ форте ( если только отпринимала, то через месяц можно повторить курс)
К сожалению процесс восстановления нерва небыстрый. Но постепенно, иногда незаметно, он происходит!
Енотик, самое трудное уже позади! Стараться, ни в коем случае не унывать и еще капельку потерпеть. Ты все сможешь, но нужно время. Катерина не даст соврать.


----------



## Енотик (1 Сен 2013)

М@руся написал(а):


> А физпроцедуры, массаж, иголки ( рефлексотерапия) ?


Маруся, ничего этого пока нельзя.
Я как получу выписки, напишу что со мной сделали.
Поставили шунт в кисту.


----------



## Kasandra (1 Сен 2013)

Бррр, держись Енотик! Деток растить надо!


----------



## М@руся (1 Сен 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Поставили шунт в кисту.


Это сообщение между кистой и спинно-мозговым каналом? Чтобы был отток из кисты и в ней не повышалось давление, а значит в дальнейшем не сдавливались корешки?


Енотик написал(а):


> Очень болит кожа ног от колен и вниз (даже прикосновение одеяла болезнено).


Енотик, еще можно легонечко смазать кожу ног гелем диклкак или долобене. Мне какую-то мазь прописывали, кажется с никотиновой кислотой, но названия точно не помню ( не покупала). Я как Плюшкин храню все бумажки, а тут видать прощаясь с "прошлой" жизнью, повыкидывала много чего.
 Енотик, а выписка скоро? Держись даавй! Наш маленький, но дружный коллективчик шлет тебе мощный энергетический заряд на выздоровление!


----------



## Енотик (1 Сен 2013)

Kasandra написал(а):


> Бррр, держись Енотик! Деток растить надо!


Спасибо!
Да, ради деток идём на всё
Добавлено: Sep 1, 2013 12:16 PM


М@руся написал(а):


> Это сообщение между кистой и спинно-мозговым каналом? Чтобы был отток из кисты и в ней не повышалось давление, а значит в дальнейшем не сдавливались корешки?


Так киста и была в канале.
Как я понимаю, кисту совсем убрать нельзя, т.е. можно, но на время. Затем она появится снова.
Шунт, при увеличении давления в кисте, сбрасывает жидкость в брюшную полость.


----------



## Kasandra (2 Сен 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Как я понимаю, кисту совсем убрать нельзя, т.е. можно, но на время. Затем она появится снова.
> Шунт, при увеличении давления в кисте, сбрасывает жидкость в брюшную полость.


----------



## Енотик (3 Сен 2013)

Пожалуйста, подскажите гимнастику для ног!
Что и как нужно делать?
Как долго будет онемение и пройдёт ли оно вообще?
И главный вопрос, доктора, пожалуйста объясните мне доступно, что случилось с ногами после операции, куда делась сила, и почему мышцы перестали работать? 
Спасибо!


----------



## Lari (3 Сен 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> ... почему мышцы перестали работать?
> Спасибо!


_*Енотик, *пока доктора форума готовят тебе ответ- загляни в тему мыщц... _Советы в 12:11


----------



## Енотик (3 Сен 2013)

Lari написал(а):


> _*Енотик, *пока доктора форума готовят тебе ответ- загляни в тему мыщц... _Советы в 12:11


Спасибо, тему читаю


----------



## Енотик (5 Сен 2013)

Возможно я тороплю события, но всё же неужели не будет никаких рекомендаций, советов или ссылочек на ЛФК?
Уж очень хочется начать ходить без ходунков и чувствовать колени.


----------



## любовь v (5 Сен 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Возможно я тороплю события, но всё же неужели не будет никаких рекомендаций, советов или ссылочек на ЛФК?


где то лямурка оставляла зарядку которую нам давали в центре)))помоему там темка про жесткую фиксацию)во нашла))
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/12356/page-2


----------



## Loccitane (5 Сен 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Возможно я тороплю события, но всё же неужели не будет никаких рекомендаций, советов или ссылочек на ЛФК?
> Уж очень хочется начать ходить без ходунков и чувствовать колени.


К сожалению, свое ЛФК не могу дать  Там такие упражнения,я здоровая их сделать не могла


----------



## Енотик (5 Сен 2013)

Спасибо!
не очень то получается с телефона или ноута гулять по форуму, поэтому и прошу сразу ткнуть меня носом​
Добавлено: Sep 5, 2013 10:39 AM
Киньте мне пожалуйста ещё и зарядку доктора Ступина .
Только бы знать чего можно делать, а чего нет


----------



## М@руся (7 Сен 2013)

Привет, Енотик! 
Зарядка доктора Ступина:
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/uprazhnenija-posle-operacii-po-udalenija/
Тока не торопи события, пусть организм освоится и осознает свою миссию.
Домой скоро? Или уже выписали?


----------



## Енотик (7 Сен 2013)

Привет!
Я уже дома. Завтра на перевязку и контроль


----------



## Енотик (9 Сен 2013)

Вобщем на сегодня для меня полноценная зарядка из области фантастики. Ноги болтаются в разные стороны, сделать что либо нормально можно только с чьей нибудь помощью.
Вопрос к докторам:
Почему после стояния колени  как будто наливаются свинцом и двигаются ещё хуже?
Я думала чем больше я буду ходить, тем лучше, а получается, что после непродолжительной нагрузки лежу потом пол дня


----------



## Енотик (12 Сен 2013)

Пожалуйста, не бросайте меня, уважаемые специалисты!
Ещё вопрос: массаж ног можно? И какой? Просто поглаживания или с пристрастием?

МРТ больничное не вижу смысла выкладывать, уж очень оно плохого качества.
К концу месяца сделаю на хорошем аппарате.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Сен 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Почему после стояния колени как будто наливаются свинцом и двигаются ещё хуже?
> Я думала чем больше я буду ходить, тем лучше, а получается, что после непродолжительной нагрузки лежу потом пол дня


 
у вас нижний парапарез, мышцы не имеют необходимой силы и по этому после нагрузки быстро устают и долго восстанавливаются. Занятия нужно продолжать в любом случае.


----------



## Енотик (12 Сен 2013)

Игорь, спасибо!
Т.е. это норма, если упражнение начинаю делать и оно получается, но после 5-7 раз сил выполнить его уже просто нет?

И массаж ног можно?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Сен 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> массаж ног можно? И какой? Просто поглаживания или с пристрастием?


техника разная и зависит от ситуации, спастику убираем в релаксирующем режиме, атонию мышц в стимулирующем. Попросите, кроме массажа, электроститмуляцию.


----------



## Енотик (12 Сен 2013)

Игорь, спасибо!
Я сейчас нахожусь дома и лечь в больницу не имею возможности.
Массаж и ЛФК проводится на дому, а вот со стимуляцией сложнее.


----------



## Kasandra (12 Сен 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Т.е. это норма, если упражнение начинаю делать и оно получается, но после 5-7 раз сил выполнить его уже просто нет?


 Енотик, солнышко, ну дайте Вы организму от операции маленько отойти! Послеоперационное воспаление еще даже не спало.


----------



## Енотик (12 Сен 2013)

Ой, я так боюсь, что вообще ходить перестану...
Мне кто-то в больнице сказал, что нужно ноги максимально нагружать, чтоб мозг не забывал, что они (ноги то) есть.
Вот я и боюсь забыть про них


----------



## Kasandra (12 Сен 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Ой, я так боюсь, что вообще ходить перестану...
> Мне кто-то в больнице сказал, что нужно ноги максимально нагружать, чтоб мозг не забывал, что они (ноги то) есть.
> Вот я и боюсь забыть про них


Вот именно, что КТО ТО сказал. ЛФК в разумных пределах и "мозг не забудет", а как придет время сами поймёте, что пора  нагрузку увеличить.


----------



## Енотик (14 Сен 2013)

Привет всем!
Отчитываюсь: массажиста сменила, теперь вместо поглаживаний - массаж с пристрастием.
Ощущения супер! Становятся слабее  жгучие боли кожного покрова, уменьшаются судороги и прострелы. После первого массажа захотелось побежать, но не смогла, упала.
Одной ногой получается  упражнение "велосипед"
Хотят отправить меня на реабилитацию в профильную больницу, там электростимуляция, электрофорез, инструктора ЛФК...
Вобщем, воспряла я духом, а то после операции уже совсем нос повесила


----------



## La murr (14 Сен 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Вобщем, воспряла я духом, а то после операции уже совсем нос повесила


Браво! Это радует!


----------



## Енотик (14 Сен 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Браво! Это радует!


Спасибочки!!!


----------



## katerina1 (16 Сен 2013)

так держать!как мне говорят реабелитологи мои(у меня их 2 сейчас)то после занятий болеть должно и на след день тоже,а вот потом уже нет.значит упражнения идут без перенапряга.вообщем через день. и лежать надо на животе по пол часа-3 раза в день.это для начала....


----------



## Енотик (17 Сен 2013)

Катюша, спасибо родная!
У меня массаж почему-то через день


----------



## katerina1 (17 Сен 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Катюша, спасибо родная!
> У меня массаж почему-то через день


правильно. дают время мышцам успокоиться. пусть муж в тазик принесет песка и ты с помощью ходунков или мужа постой и потопчись в песке ногами. самый лучший массаж ступни.  каждый день по 5-10 минуточек. но стоя. потом отпишешься как сдвиги
Добавлено: Sep 17, 2013 3:39 PM
и ложись на живот. просто полежи на животике. по пару минут в день. помогает.


----------



## Енотик (18 Сен 2013)

katerina1 написал(а):


> и ложись на живот. просто полежи на животике. по пару минут в день. помогает.


Катюша, я не могу на живот.... У меня три шва: на спине, на боку и на животе. Поэтому как-то больно лежать на животе.


----------



## Xenie (21 Сен 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> У меня три шва: на спине, на боку и на животе. Поэтому как-то больно лежать на животе.


Жесть!!!  Выздоравливайте!!!


----------



## Kasandra (21 Сен 2013)

*Енотик*,  а жжение по коже прошло? У меня бедро уже год, как "ошпаренное".


----------



## Енотик (21 Сен 2013)

*Xenie*, спасибо!
Добавлено: Sep 21, 2013 7:40 AM


Kasandra написал(а):


> *Енотик*, а жжение по коже прошло? У меня бедро уже год, как "ошпаренное".


После массажа вообще шикарно всё, но часов через пять начинается жжение. Правда, не такое сильное, как было первые недели после операции.


----------



## Нюшка (22 Сен 2013)

Енотик, у меня после операции по поверхности ног, особенно голени, очень-очень долго гадкие ощущения были, их стягивало и скручивало периодически. Через полгода вообще синяки изнутри вышли))). Доктор Попов тогда предположил проблемы с сосудами ног. Не проверяли тебе их?


----------



## Енотик (23 Сен 2013)

Нюшка, с сосудами всё нормально. Мой врач говорит, что это парастезии (кажется так это называется). Очень медленно, но всё же уверенно эти неприятные ощущения уходят. Сила ног тоже ооочень медленно восстанавливается, несмотря на все усилия. А ведь хочется быстрее.
Печалит меня другое.... не могу восстановить самостоятельное мочеиспускание.


----------



## Gala_Il (23 Сен 2013)

Дорогая Енотик, давайте выберем Ваши слова: "Очень медленно, но всё же уверенно эти неприятные ощущения уходят. Сила ног тоже медленно восстанавливается".
В них такая положительная динамика! Пусть не быстрая, но неизменно хорошая 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !


----------



## Енотик (24 Сен 2013)

Gala_Il написал(а):


> Дорогая Енотик, давайте выберем Ваши слова: "Очень медленно, но всё же уверенно эти неприятные ощущения уходят. Сила ног тоже медленно восстанавливается".
> В них такая положительная динамика! Пусть не быстрая, но неизменно хорошая
> 
> 
> ...


Спасибо, дорогие, за поддержку!!!
Да вот я нервничаю, врач меня гоняет, говорит, что мало двигаюсь.
А я засела за вышивку, куда же мне теперь бегать


----------



## Xenie (24 Сен 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> А я засела за вышивку


----------



## Енотик (25 Сен 2013)

Какой чудный смайлик!!!!!!


----------



## La murr (25 Сен 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Какой чудный смайлик!!!!!!


 
А линеечка у Ксении? Дивная!


----------



## Енотик (25 Сен 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> А линеечка у Ксении? Дивная!


Лягушонок


----------



## La murr (25 Сен 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Лягушонок


МЕДИЦИНСКИЙ!


----------



## Енотик (26 Сен 2013)

День добрый!
Хочу задать вопрос, наверное глупый... уж простите.
Состояние на сегодня: разная сила в ногах, на правую ногу сильно хромаю, как бы проседаю в бедре.
Стараюсь ходить без поддержки, но всё равно рядом должна быть стена или что-то за что можно ухватиться при неустойчивости. Какое-то чувство страха, что упаду.
 Вопрос по ЛФК: ноги нужно нагружать одинаково или слабую нагружать больше?
Как это сделать, если слабой ногой всё равно получается меньше и хуже? А что-то вообще не получается


----------



## любовь v (26 Сен 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Как это сделать, если слабой ногой всё равно получается меньше и хуже? А что-то вообще не получается


не переживайте мне инструктор лфк говарит все потихоньку у меня тож левая нога отстает как можете или говарит создать илюзию у себя в голове мы теперь не ЗОИ КОСМЕДЕМЬЯНСКИЕ!!так что потихоньку и как получается


----------



## Xenie (26 Сен 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> А линеечка у Ксении? Дивная!


Спасибо


----------



## Енотик (27 Сен 2013)

Ох, у меня сегодня всё болит...
Точнее рёбра... Вот всё что болело до операции вообще не болит, а рёбра-бока изматывают.


----------



## Gala_Il (27 Сен 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Ох, у меня сегодня всё болит...
> Точнее рёбра... Вот всё что болело до операции вообще не болит, а рёбра-бока изматывают.


 У нас резко похолодало, холодно на улице, на работе и в квартире. В связи с этим состояние скукоженности и болючести. Может ваши рёбра тоже о какой-то простуженности сообщают?


----------



## Fint (27 Сен 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> День добрый!
> Хочу задать вопрос, наверное глупый... уж простите.
> Состояние на сегодня: разная сила в ногах, на правую ногу сильно хромаю, как бы проседаю в бедре.
> Стараюсь ходить без поддержки, но всё равно рядом должна быть стена или что-то за что можно ухватиться при неустойчивости. Какое-то чувство страха, что упаду.
> ...


Енотик, мне врач говорил слабую нагружать в два раза больше. Тоже сначала получалось меньше и хуже, а потом все потихонечку наладилось.


----------



## Енотик (3 Окт 2013)

Ох, девочки, страхи меня погубят...
По квартире как-то топаю, но на улице без поддержки никак. Боюсь, что упаду.
Из хорошего: стреляющие и дёргающие боли в ногах почти не беспокоят, кожа ног не болит. Вообще болей, как таковых, нет нигде.
Немного бок болит из-за того, что хромаю. Чихаю без боли, а ведь до операции я чихнуть боялась, так в ноги отдавало.
Мне бы силу теперь ногам вернуть и я стану абсолютно счастливым человеком!


----------



## Xenie (3 Окт 2013)

*Енотик*, Вы медленно, но верно идете к выздоровлению!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Окт 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Ох, девочки, страхи меня погубят...
> По квартире как-то топаю, но на улице без поддержки никак. Боюсь, что упаду.
> Из хорошего: стреляющие и дёргающие боли в ногах почти не беспокоят, кожа ног не болит. Вообще болей, как таковых, нет нигде.
> Немного бок болит из-за того, что хромаю. Чихаю без боли, а ведь до операции я чихнуть боялась, так в ноги отдавало.
> Мне бы силу теперь ногам вернуть и я стану абсолютно счастливым человеком!


поговорите с врачом, что бы добавить нуклео, или келтикан.


----------



## Енотик (3 Окт 2013)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> поговорите с врачом, что бы добавить нуклео, или келтикан.


Игорь, спасибо!
Спрошу обязательно.
Врач сейчас в отпуске и на это время назначил калимин и нейромидин.
Добавлено: Oct 3, 2013 6:46 AM


Xenie написал(а):


> *Енотик*, Вы медленно, но верно идете к выздоровлению!


Спасибо
Как то очееень медленно.
Может что-то не так у меня...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Окт 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Врач сейчас в отпуске и на это время назначил калимин и нейромидин.


это гут, правильно. И ходить, максимально много ходить.
Добавлено: Oct 3, 2013 6:47 AM


Енотик написал(а):


> Как то очееень медленно.
> Может что-то не так у меня...


не гневите Бога, в вашем случае хорошо, что вообще есть динамика


----------



## Енотик (3 Окт 2013)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> это гут, правильно. И ходить, максимально много ходить.
> Добавлено: Oct 3, 2013 6:47 AM
> 
> не гневите Бога, в вашем случае хорошо, что вообще есть динамика


Много ходить не получается, ноги, точнее колени, наливаются свинцом и перестают гнуться.
Ой, доктор, молюсь! И действительно счастлива, что избавилась от боли.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Окт 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Много ходить не получается,


на данном этапе для вас это и есть "максимально много". Потихоньку ваш пробег будет увеличиваться.


----------



## La murr (3 Окт 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Мне бы силу теперь ногам вернуть и я стану абсолютно счастливым человеком!


Отбрасываем сомнения и аффирмация готова! Повторять всякий раз, когда возникнут сомнения в собственных силах:
*Я стану абсолютно счастливым человеком! *
*

*


----------



## Xenie (3 Окт 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> *Я стану абсолютно счастливым человеком! *
> *
> 
> *


Не правильная формулировка!  Надо так, например: "Я ЗДОРОВА!", "С каждым днем, мой организм все здоровее и крепче, мои ножки ежедневно проходят все большие расстояния, с каждым днем сила мышц увеличивается... Я совершенно здорова!" 
В формулировке не д.б. отрицания и прошедшего и будущего времени, а только позитив и настоящее


----------



## La murr (3 Окт 2013)

*Я здорова! Я счастлива! Я легко выздоравливаю! Я становлюсь красивой и здоровой! *
*

 *


----------



## Енотик (3 Окт 2013)

Спасибо ВАМ, родные!
Добавлено: Oct 3, 2013 1:12 PM


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> на данном этапе для вас это и есть "максимально много". Потихоньку ваш пробег будет увеличиваться.


У меня действительно страхи появились. Я боюсь сделать шаг, если в радиусе не будет чего-то за что можно зацепиться. Брожу по маркету, толкая тележку - всё нормально, но стоит у меня её отобрать, хоть на пол садись


----------



## М@руся (4 Окт 2013)

Енотик, милая, это нормальная реакция! Ты *преодолеешь !*
Целый день после твоих анекдотов смеюсь и других смешинкой "заражаю", причем хохочем до колик.


----------



## Kasandra (4 Окт 2013)

*Енотик*, а вот так и прячемся от своих "тараканов",  через смех и юмор!!!!!!Главное не сесть в "лужу"!!!! А рядом с тележкой ----фигня!!!


----------



## Енотик (7 Окт 2013)

Спасибо Вам!


----------



## Енотик (8 Окт 2013)

Записалась на МРТ. Страшно...


----------



## Енотик (8 Окт 2013)

Вопросик на засыпку: нужно предупреждать на МРТ о шунте?


----------



## Gala_Il (8 Окт 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Записалась на МРТ. Страшно...





Kasandra написал(а):


> *Енотик*, а вот так и прячемся от своих "тараканов", через смех и юмор!!!


Да и стоит ли прятаться от своих "тараканов", они могут оказаться полезными - родными, заботливыми (см.Вчера, в 07:49 #5)


klyuha написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 37123


Добавлено: Oct 8, 2013 9:21 AM


Енотик написал(а):


> Вопросик на засыпку: нужно предупреждать на МРТ о шунте?


На МРТ нужно предедупреждать о всём сомнительном, а они уже будут решать, насколько это нужно  .
Я однажды уже на столе вспомнила о малюсенькой лечебной клипсе, прилепленной к мочке уха. Хорошо, в руке была сигнальная "груша"...


----------



## Енотик (8 Окт 2013)

Gala_Il написал(а):


> Да и стоит ли прятаться от своих "тараканов", они могут оказаться полезными - родными, заботливыми (см.Вчера, в 07:49 #5)
> 
> Добавлено: Oct 8, 2013 9:21 AM
> 
> ...


Так что таракашек своих нужно любить?

Про шунт: в нём нет металла.
Эт я почему спрашиваю... Любят у нас просить предыдущие МРТ и частенько просто скатывают слово в слово...
А если про дренаж скажу, так тем более попросят все выписки.


----------



## Gala_Il (8 Окт 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Про шунт: в нём нет металла.
> Эт я почему спрашиваю... Любят у нас просить предыдущие МРТ и частенько просто скатывают слово в слово...
> А если про дренаж скажу, так тем более попросят все выписки.


 Есть, конечно, такое. Но ведь и сравнивают с предыдущими. Но не со всеми, а с последними, обычно.



Енотик написал(а):


> Так что таракашек своих нужно любить?...


Если любить не получится, то хотя бы дружить ! С таракашками-то ......!

А вообще-то, я припоминаю фразу:"Полюби свою болезнь в себе".  Парадокс, кажется. 
Но если _она_ пришла, поселилась, и нет возможности выселить её насовсем, придётся сосуществовать, договариваясь .


----------



## Енотик (8 Окт 2013)

Gala_Il написал(а):


> А вообще-то, я припоминаю фразу:"Полюби свою болезнь в себе". Парадокс, кажется.


Мне советовали "полюбить свою боль"... Да не возможно с ней сосуществовать, как себя ни уговаривай.
Не знаю, может, дойдя до отчаяния пошла на эту операцию.
В порыве злости на себя и в бессилии, иногда, жалею что пошла на это. Но и выхода другого не видела...
Короч, запуталась я
Добавлено: Oct 8, 2013 10:35 AM
ЗЫ. сегодня четыре года пять месяцев со дня первой операции и два месяца со дня второй операции. Обе были 8-го числа


----------



## Енотик (13 Окт 2013)

Снова небольшой отчёт
Определили меня в больницу на реабилитацию. Занимаюсь я по графику: иглорефлексотерапия, затем ЛФК, затем электростимуляция.
ЛФК проходит по системе: день занятия на столе, а день на подвисной системе.





Хочу попробовать на велотренажёр, но меня пока не пускают

Очень понравилась вот такая подушка




Только она надута чуть больше чем на картинке. Меня на неё ставят и придерживают. Я должна пытаться балансировать на ней, чтоб устоять. В процессе занятия придерживания ослабляют.

Есть небольшие улучшения в хотьбе. Поднимаюсь на ступеньку держась только за поручень, с другой стороны уже не поддерживают. Вот спускаться тяжело.  
Всё ругаю себя, что медленно получается восстановление.


----------



## La murr (13 Окт 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Всё ругаю себя, что медленно получается восстановление.


Танечка, *чаще хвалите себя* и восстановление пойдёт быстрее! За каждую мелочь, за любую удачную малость нахваливайте себя - вслух, не стесняясь! *Очень эффективное средство!  *


----------



## Енотик (13 Окт 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Танечка, *чаще хвалите себя* и восстановление пойдёт быстрее! За каждую мелочь, за любую удачную малость нахваливайте себя - вслух, не стесняясь! *Очень эффективное средство!  *


Спасибо! Попробую.
Пока что меня хвалят инструктора ЛФК


----------



## La murr (13 Окт 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Пока что меня хвалят инструктора ЛФК


Танюша, так Вы скромница!


----------



## Енотик (13 Окт 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Танюша, так Вы скромница!


Думаю, это они делают для поддержания духа и штанов, так сказать


----------



## Енотик (4 Дек 2013)

Добралась до своей темы наконец
Радуюсь и огорчаюсь....
Почти 4 месяца с момента операции. Болей нет вообще. Есть тянущие неприятные ощущения в мышцах при выполнении упражнений. Боли кожного покрова ушли. Осталось онемение ног от колен вниз до кончиков пальцев. Правой ноги сильнее.
Сила в ногах разная. Правая намного слабее. Хожу с палочкой, но не очень хорошо. Присесть на корточки не могу из-за слабости в колениях.
Ссылка на последнее МРТ  https://plus.google.com/photos/1065...s/5953519312789896785?authkey=CIn1-bbHm_fS8AE
Уважаемые врачи, пожалуйста посмотрите, что и как.
Спасибо!


----------



## Енотик (8 Дек 2013)

Видны ли снимки? Что можно сказать ?
Пожалуйста!!!!!


----------



## La murr (8 Дек 2013)

*Енотик*, Танюша, снимки видны - их очень много!  Надеюсь, врачи смогут их увидеть с ресурса, на котором они размещены.


----------



## Енотик (8 Дек 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> *Енотик*, Танюша, снимки видны - их очень много!  Надеюсь, врачи смогут их увидеть с ресурса, на котором они размещены.


Спасибо! Разместила с диска МРТ.... Мне кажутся мелковатые. Но такое качество этого аппарата.
Очень хочется услышать отзывы.


----------



## La murr (8 Дек 2013)

*Енотик*, Танечка, повторюсь, что лучше бы размещать снимки непосредственно на форуме - исключительно для удобства врачей. Размеры альбома после обновления позволяют загрузить фактически весь диск с МРТ.


----------



## Енотик (8 Дек 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> *Енотик*, Танечка, повторюсь, что лучше бы размещать снимки непосредственно на форуме - исключительно для удобства врачей. Размеры альбома после обновления позволяют загрузить фактически весь диск с МРТ.


Светик, спасибо! Но я не дружу с техникой. Это то что загрузил мне племяш. Ресурс открытый, без кодов и паролей. Единственное, что фото сами не крупные. Если нужно, я пересниму ... Ну постораюсь как нить

Если что-то не устроит, я буду просить перезалить диск


----------



## La murr (8 Дек 2013)

*Енотик*, будем надеяться на то, что врачам будет доступно их чтение!


----------



## Енотик (8 Дек 2013)

Спасибо, спасибо огромное! Очень надеюсь


----------



## vbl15 (8 Дек 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Видны ли снимки?


Очень плохо, слишком сильно сжаты.


----------



## La murr (8 Дек 2013)

*vbl15*, спасибо, доктор, за ответ - будем думать, как сделать чтение снимков комфортным.


----------



## katerina1 (9 Дек 2013)

Поправляйся! я тоже после 4 месяцев еще висела на ходунках и о присидании  и речь не шла.время надо.все получиться!


----------



## Енотик (9 Дек 2013)

katerina1 написал(а):


> Поправляйся! я тоже после 4 месяцев еще висела на ходунках и о присидании  и речь не шла.время надо.все получиться!


Спасибо, Катюша!
Ходунки у меня отобрали давно. Вот теперь не разрешают ходить с палочкой из-за перекоса.
А мне с ней как-то спокойней, не так страшно. Как ребёной который учится ходить, носит в ручках горшок, или игрушку, так и я тягаю эту палочку.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Дек 2013)

А можно диск со снимками заархивировать и отправить на почту?


----------



## La murr (9 Дек 2013)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> А можно диск со снимками заархивировать и отправить на почту?


Доктор, думаю, автор темы с радостью примет Ваше предложение. Спасибо!


----------



## Енотик (9 Дек 2013)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> А можно диск со снимками заархивировать и отправить на почту?


Конечно можно!
Вот только как это сделать?
Завтра знающий человек мне в этом поможет


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Дек 2013)

Создаёте папку, например на рабочем столе, диск с МРТ в сидиром, запустится автозгрузка, сразу все закрываем, все окна, которые будут всплывать. Затем через проводник (мой компьютер) заходите в дисковод и гамузом все копируете в созданную папку на рабочем столе. После завершения копирования архивируете и на почту vbl15 и мне.


----------



## Енотик (13 Янв 2014)

Всем добрейшего дня!!!
Я рада поздравить нас всех с Новогодними праздниками и пожелать здоровья, семейного счастья, процветания, надежности в жизни, уверенности в завтрашнем дне!

Не хотелось в праздники думать о печальном, поэтому, уважаемые доктора, позвольте задать Вам теперь несколько, волнующих меня, вопросов.
  Только сейчас нашла выписку МРТ, снимки которого я выкладывала выше. Объясните пожалуйста, что значит: "Терминальные отделы спинного мозга деформированы, корешки удовлетворительно не визуализируются". Почему?
И ещё, что означает фраза: "дефект заднего опорного комплекта L2 позвонка"?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Янв 2014)

Енотик написал(а):


> Объясните пожалуйста, что значит: "Терминальные отделы спинного мозга деформированы, корешки удовлетворительно не визуализируются". Почему?


 потому что был гнойный передурит и спайками деформированно содержимое с/м канала (спинной мозг и корешки конского хвоста).


Енотик написал(а):


> И ещё, что означает фраза: "дефект заднего опорного комплекта L2 позвонка"?


 это описанно дефекты которые орбразовались от оперативного лечения.
F. Denis предложил трехколонную концепцию строения позвоночника, согласно которой определял стабильность повреждения. Автор выделил три опорные колонны:Переднюю, Среднюю, Заднюю.
Передняя опорная колонна состоит из:
передней продольной связки
Передняя половина тел позвонков и межпозвонковых дисков.

Средняя опорная колонна позвоночника включает:
заднюю продольную связку
заднюю половину тел позвонков и межпозвонковых дисков.

Задняя опорная колонна позвоночника включает в себя следующие элементы:
поперечные отростки позвонков
остистые отростки позвонков
ножки дужек позвонков
ламинарные части дужек позвонков
фасеточные суставы
межостистые связки
надостистые связки
желтые связки.


----------



## Енотик (13 Янв 2014)

Игорь, спасибо огромное!
По опорным колоннам поняла.
Но остался вопрос, это что же всё что в "задней опоре", всё нарушено?!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Янв 2014)

Енотик написал(а):


> Но остался вопрос, это что же всё что в "задней опоре", всё нарушено?!


Только в одном позвонке и это есть типично для того объема оперативного лечения что Вам провели, никак по другому это сделать было нельзя...


----------



## Енотик (13 Янв 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Только в одном позвонке


Возможно поэтому при выполнении упражнений слышны отчетливые щелчки в позвоночнике?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Янв 2014)

Сложно сказать...


----------



## Енотик (14 Янв 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Сложно сказать...


А что вообще может вызывать эти щелчки? Восновном они проявляются при работе с левой ногой (ЛФК)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Янв 2014)

Енотик написал(а):


> А что вообще может вызывать эти щелчки? Восновном они проявляются при работе с левой ногой (ЛФК)


Необходимо видеть в  каком месте они происходят, тогда можно предполагать что их издает.


----------



## Енотик (14 Янв 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> необходимо видеть в  каком месте они происходят, тогда можно предполагать что их издает.


Спасибо доктор!
Как Вы считаете, достаточно много времени прошло с момента операции, смешно сейчас расчитывать на дальнейшие улучшения?
Мне хотелось бы избавить от онемения ноги. От колена и ниже оно таки прилично напрягает...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Янв 2014)

В Вашем случае прогнозы очень спорны, нужно работать и надеяться. Когда Вы последний раз принимали медикаментозную терапию?


----------



## Енотик (14 Янв 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Когда Вы последний раз принимали медикаментозную терапию?


Месяца четыре назад.


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> нужно работать


Каждый день со мной в зале занимается инструктор. Орбитрек, беговая дорожка, велотренажёр, упражнения стоя, сидя, лёжа и во всевозможных позах.
Улучшения есть. Одна нога почти восстановилась, а вот правая как-то не хочет... Колено слабое.
Хожу с палочкой.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Янв 2014)

Попроситесь в неврологию на повторный курс.


----------



## Енотик (15 Янв 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Попроситесь в неврологию на повторный курс.


Пока это невозможно, так что буду физически себя загружать


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Янв 2014)

Нет ничего невозможного. Есть дневной стационар, есть стационар на дому.


----------



## Енотик (15 Янв 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> есть стационар на дому.


Это как?
Врач в пол-ке назначает лечение и на дом приходят колоть и капать? 
Про такое даже не слышала. У нас врача к лежачему официально вызвать нельзя. Всё только по личной договорённости


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Янв 2014)

Енотик написал(а):


> Это как?
> Врач в пол-ке назначает лечение и на дом приходят колоть и капать?


Именно так.


Енотик написал(а):


> Про такое даже не слышала. У нас врача к лежачему официально вызвать нельзя. Всё только по личной договорённости


Это Вам по ушам катают, заяву на стол главврачу с припиской жалобу направить в облздрав, в минздрав и в прокуратуру.


----------



## Енотик (15 Янв 2014)

Спасибо огромное!!!


----------



## La murr (15 Янв 2014)

Действительно, знаю по собственному опыту, что должны оказывать подобные услуги пациентам, увы, почти всегда - только после обращения к главврачу что-то можно получить... Пробуйте, Танечка, добивайтесь! Удачи Вам!


----------



## Енотик (15 Янв 2014)

Честно сказать, я растеряна, испугана, озадачена...
Я шла на операцию потому что у меня не было выбора, я от боли практически перестала существовать: ни спать, ни ходить, ни чихнуть/кашлянуть, НИЧЕГО. Как следствие раздражительность, усталость. Дозы обезболивающих препаратов начали повергать в шок. 
Долго я шла к своему решению. 
Не знаю насколько сложной была операция с точки зрения врачей, но длилась она пять часов. Далее тяжелейший выход из наркоза, ИВЛ, дикие боли и много неприятных, мягко сказать, моментов.
И что на сегодня? Сегодня я хожу намного хуже, чем до операции, НО я живу БЕЗ боли!!! Сегодня я выхожу из дома только с сопровождающим, но я сплю ночи, я не принимаю обезболивающие.
Растеряна из-за того, что я в сомнениях, правильно ли  сделала, что пошла на операцию (чувство вины...).
Напугана тем, что боюсь остаться зависимой от кого либо, не восстановиться полностью.
Озадачена, может я что-то не так делаю?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Янв 2014)

Поступили правильно, операция очень сложная, освобождать конский хвост из того месива, что было - это каторжный труд. Слабость, парезы частично могут остаться, но Вы ходите и Вам не болит, а это основное.  Боль не дает человеку жить и быть человеком, знаю по себе. Именно поэтому, какие бы двигательные расстройства не остались бы - это ничто, по сравнению с неконтролируемой болью, которая затмевает рассудок и забирает все внимание без остатка, желаний нет, воли нет, свободы мысли нет, есть желание, чтобы все закончилось, любым способом, но чтобы закончилось...


----------



## Енотик (22 Янв 2014)

Доктор, огромное спасибо Вам за поддержку!!!

Как быть и что делать?
Тренировки в зале закончились. Теперь дома что могу делаю.
Утром разойтись - просто пытка, скованность мышц ног, как деревянные. После нагрузок онемение усиливается. С чем это связано?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Янв 2014)

Сложно сказать без осмотра, вероятно не обеспечен кровоток в с/м канале при нагрузке.


----------



## Енотик (22 Янв 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> вероятно не обеспечен кровоток в с/м канале при нагрузке.


Может есть какой-то специальный комплекс упражнений?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Янв 2014)

Мне он неизвестен, вероятно, что его нет.


----------



## Енотик (22 Янв 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Мне он неизвестен, вероятно, что его нет.


----------



## Енотик (27 Янв 2014)

Доброе утро!
Хочу поделиться радостью.
Да, для меня сейчас это приятный сюрприз. Если раньше дарили классические женские подарки, то в этом году на именины мне подарили тренажёры

 

И вот такую подвесную систему, которая крепится на турник - 
 



Для полного счастья хотели подарить ещё и универсальный тренажёр, но я вежливо отказалась, места для него не нашлось -


----------



## La murr (27 Янв 2014)

*Енотик*, шикарные подарки! Пусть с их помощью наступит явный прогресс в лечении! 
Всё таки нет ничего дороже здоровья, поэтому подход у тех, кто сделал Вам такой презент, абсолютно верный. 
Танюша, расскажите, как занимаетесь, сколько раз в течение дня?


----------



## Енотик (27 Янв 2014)

Ох, забыла ещё и такой добавить - 

 
День расписан, не квартира - зал тренажёрный


----------



## La murr (27 Янв 2014)

А назначение данных тренажёров не поясните, Танюша? Какие цели достигаем и с помощью какого именно тренажёра?


----------



## Енотик (27 Янв 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Танюша, расскажите, как занимаетесь, сколько раз в течение дня?


Утро начинаю просто с разминочки, только чтоб встать и разойтись немного. Далее степпер по 50 раз. вперёд и назад.
Затем передых (если работу по дому пожно назвать передыхом). Далее подвесная система. На ней приседания и выпады (это то, что получается самостоятельно). И скамья только  освоенная на  приседания.
Сейчас упор делаю на ноги.


----------



## Фотиния (27 Янв 2014)

Енотик написал(а):


> Утро начинаю просто с разминочки, только чтоб встать и разойтись немного. Далее степпер по 50 раз. вперёд и назад.
> Затем передых (если работу по дому пожно назвать передыхом). Далее подвесная система. На ней приседания и выпады (это то, что получается самостоятельно). И скамья только  освоенная на  приседания.
> Сейчас упор делаю на ноги.


Здорово! Ваши близкие, конечно, молодцы. Разве можно найти подарок, который будет лучше говорить о том, как они Вас любят!


----------



## Енотик (27 Янв 2014)

Недавно получилось крутить обруч. Опять же инструктор говорит что хорошее упражнение для ног.
Занятия в больнице в зале под присмотром инструктора закончились. Теперь в телефонном режиме и на дому.


----------



## La murr (27 Янв 2014)

*Енотик*, а мне крутить обруч нельзя... Предупредили...


----------



## Енотик (27 Янв 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *Енотик*, а мне крутить обруч нельзя... Предупредили...


Чтоб не давил на что-то или чтоб не было таких движений скручивающихся?

Я опять с вопросами... Одолевают они меня
Связаны ли между собой онемение и слабость ног? Можно ли, несмотря на отсутствие чувствительности, накачать мышцы? Почему одно колено так упорно не хочет держать нагрузку?
Мне говорил врач ещё до операции, что в связи с тем, что затянула с проблемами, функции слабой ноги могут после операции не восстановиться.


----------



## La murr (27 Янв 2014)

Именно скручивающие движения запрещены. 



> Мне говорил врач ещё до операции, что в связи с тем, что затянула с проблемами, функции слабой ноги могут после операции не восстановиться.


Я тоже слегка запустила проблему, терпела до последнего (сейчас думаю, какой абсурд было это делать), поэтому 100% чувствительность не восстановилась. Но в моём случае это совершенно не критично - мне это совсем не мешает.


----------



## katerina1 (28 Янв 2014)

Енотик написал(а):


> Доброе утро!
> Хочу поделиться радостью.
> Да, для меня сейчас это приятный сюрприз. Если раньше дарили классические женские подарки, то в этом году на именины мне подарили тренажёры
> 
> ...


МОЛОДЕЦ!



Енотик написал(а):


> Чтоб не давил на что-то или чтоб не было таких движений скручивающихся?
> 
> Я опять с вопросами... Одолевают они меня
> Связаны ли между собой онемение и слабость ног? Можно ли, несмотря на отсутствие чувствительности, накачать мышцы? Почему одно колено так упорно не хочет держать нагрузку?
> Мне говорил врач ещё до операции, что в связи с тем, что затянула с проблемами, функции слабой ноги могут после операции не восстановиться.


у меня тоже увы больная нога осталась слабой...



Енотик написал(а):


> Недавно получилось крутить обруч. Опять же инструктор говорит что хорошее упражнение для ног.
> Занятия в больнице в зале под присмотром инструктора закончились. Теперь в телефонном режиме и на дому.


молодец!



Енотик написал(а):


> Утро начинаю просто с разминочки, только чтоб встать и разойтись немного. Далее степпер по 50 раз. вперёд и назад.
> Затем передых (если работу по дому пожно назвать передыхом). Далее подвесная система. На ней приседания и выпады (это то, что получается самостоятельно). И скамья только  освоенная на  приседания.
> Сейчас упор делаю на ноги.


вот про приседания по подробнее плиз.мне очень тяжело встать с приседок.ноги трясуться...как укрепить?


----------



## Енотик (28 Янв 2014)

katerina1 написал(а):


> вот про приседания по подробнее плиз.мне очень тяжело встать с приседок.ноги трясуться...как укрепить?


Катюша, я сама толком не знаю как накачать мышцы и какие нужны для приседания. Инструктор говорит, что только самими приседаниями эти мышцы и накачиваются. Вот на тех ремнях, что выше фото выкладывала, приседаю. Они мне для страховки и как опора чтоб подняться присесть я могу придерживаясь, а вот встать - нет, ноги не тянут. Да и приседание идёт за счёт мышц только до определённого уровня, далее ноги просто складываются в коленях.
И ещё, при приседании пятка одной ноги всё время отрывается от пола. Одну стопу удерживаю с трудом прижатой к поверхности, а вторая никак...


----------



## katerina1 (28 Янв 2014)

Енотик написал(а):


> Катюша, я сама толком не знаю как накачать мышцы и какие нужны для приседания. Инструктор говорит, что только самими приседаниями эти мышцы и накачиваются. Вот на тех ремнях, что выше фото выкладывала, приседаю. Они мне для страховки и как опора чтоб подняться присесть я могу придерживаясь, а вот встать - нет, ноги не тянут. Да и приседание идёт за счёт мышц только до определённого уровня, далее ноги просто складываются в коленях.
> И ещё, при приседании пятка одной ноги всё время отрывается от пола. Одну стопу удерживаю с трудом прижатой к поверхности, а вторая никак...


я хочу лестницу прикрутить к стенке и по ней держась руками учиться присидать...ведь одна нога тоже слабая очень...не держат обе-дрожат.1 раз могу присесть с опорой встать и все..


----------



## Енотик (28 Янв 2014)

В спортзале была шведская стенка. Тоже держась за неё приседала.


----------



## Енотик (28 Апр 2014)

Случилась у меня беда..
Я сломала ногу вечером в субботу. Не знаю как упала дома, просто подвернулась стопа и поняла, что всё. В 10 вечера уже не хотела ехать в травму, решила дождаться утра. Ночь не спала, больно очень было, несмотря на слабую чувствительность. Утром поехала в больницу: перелом основания 3й и 4й плюсневых костей. Гипс на 4 недели. Постельный режим из-за подвижного перелома и расхождения сломанных костей (кажется так...).
Что делать теперь?! Все тренировки пропали, как потом выходить из этого состояния? Я, конечно, передвигаюсь по квартире с ходунками. На гипс не опираюсь.

Ещё вопрос к специалистам.  Вот уже сутки как появилось подёргивание мышц и небольшие судороги. Не повредят ли такие проявления срастанию?
спасибо!


----------



## La murr (28 Апр 2014)

*Енотик*, Танюша, ну, вот, и Вас не обошла эта неприятность... Сочувствую!
Я до сих пор пожинаю плоды собственной недисциплинированности - нога болит, даже небольшой каблучок себе позволить не могу.
Так что соблюдайте предписанный режим неукоснительно - может быть избежать последствий травмы всё таки удастся. Какие уж тут тренировки...
Выздоравливайте!


----------



## Енотик (28 Апр 2014)

Светочка, спасибо! Буду стараться


----------



## Kotenok (28 Апр 2014)

Енотик, Танюшка, выздоравливай!!! Скорейшего выздоровления.


----------



## Gala_Il (30 Апр 2014)

Танюша, выздоравливайте! Переломы имеют свойство заживать, только мешать процессу и беспокоить не надо . За тренировки не переживайте - всему своё время, не атрофируются мышцы, нагоните занятия , когда на обе ноги встанете !
На нашем форуме нужно открыть новую тему :"Кто вылечил перелом (Кто ломал ногу/руку), откликнитесь!" - я тоже после операции на спине успела и руку и затем ногу поломать. Наверно, спина ищет себе соратников  в борьбе за здоровье ?
Выздоравливайте!


----------



## Енотик (30 Апр 2014)

Спасибо, дорогие, за поддержку!!!
Всё было бы ничего, если бы вторая нога была полноценно сильной.


----------



## Нюшка (2 Май 2014)

Да что ж это такое? Все сыплется и сыплется на человека. Енотик, может лежачие упражнения Доктора Ступина можно как-то делать?
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/uprazhnenija-posle-operacii-po-udalenija/
Я их до сих пор поделываю, потому как стоя лень


----------



## Енотик (3 Май 2014)

Нюшечка, спасибо!
Конечно не бездельничаю, что-то поделываю. Гипс как раз в качестве утяжелителя.
Но можно ли нагружать эту ногу?


----------



## Енотик (6 Май 2014)

Уважаемые специалисты, пожалуйста подскажите.
Вчера пекло под гипсом так, что думала, что у меня там раны образовались. Сняли гипс... увидела ногу, аж испугалась, она просто чёрная, даже пятка и низ стопы. Синяк расползается на пальцы.
Почему пекло непонятно, подложили ещё ватки и наложили по новой. 
Прошла неделя, но боль присутствует в месте перелома. 
Так должно быть?
Спасибо!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Май 2014)

Нет, не должно, отек и жжение признаки неправильного наложения гипса, сходите к травматологу, пускай переложит гипс, гематома не имеет значения. Как звучит диагноз. название перелома как озвучено?


----------



## Енотик (6 Май 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Как звучит диагноз. название перелома как озвучено?


Закрытый перелом основания 3й и 4й плюсневых костей правой стопы без смещения.


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> сходите к травматологу, пускай переложит гипс,


Спасибо Игорь.
Немного переделали, лангету оставили ту же, подложили вату. Стало легче.
Всё сделали на дому.
У нас как всегда, травматолог находится на 3-м этаже в пол-ке, рентген на 4-м. И лифт... не работает.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Май 2014)

Енотик написал(а):


> Немного переделали, лангету оставили ту же, подложили вату. Стало легче. Всё сделали на дому.


 ))) Поздравляю, Вы освоили азы иммобилизации)))


Енотик написал(а):


> У нас как всегда, травматолог находится на 3-м этаже в пол-ке, рентген на 4-м. И лифт... не работает.


 А почему Вы промолчали, нужно было закатить скандал, сразу из поликлиники звонить в горздрав, облздрав, написать жалобу, требовать чтобы главврач Вас на руках нес к травматологу. Пока мы все будем только сетовать, как все бестолково, до тех пор так и будет. Нет жалоб, значит всех устраивает травматологи на третьем с отключенным лифтом.


----------



## Енотик (7 Май 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> а почему Вы промолчали...


Игорь, честно, я так устала бороться с ветряными мельницами... Полный абсурд. Ведь всё было на первом этаже и травматолог и рентген. Зачем перенесли на последние этажи? И вообще, наша районная пол-ка не предусмотрена для людей с ограниченными возможностями. Вход состоит из 10 или 15 ступеней
Правда, я добилась в своём доме нового лифта.



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> )))Поздравляю, Вы освоили азы иммобилизации)))


Ну не совсем сама, а под чутким руководством  травматолога знакомого


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Май 2014)

Енотик написал(а):


> Правда, я добилась в своём доме нового лифта.


Вот видите, даже непобедимые мельницы можно победить))) если все мы начнем бороться за свои права, хотя бы на бытовом уровне, то все изменим и не только  заставим уйти из нашей жизни,  но и заставим тех, кто плохо делает свою работу уйти,  или начать выполнять свою работу хорошо. У нас на сегодня  очень большой шанс это реализовать.


----------



## Нюшка (8 Май 2014)

Енотик написал(а):


> травматолог находится на 3-м этаже в пол-ке, рентген на 4-м. И лифт... не работает.


Енотик! Я наконец-то узнала у коллеги, который недавно ломал плюсневые кости. 2 раза. Его почти сразу заставили ходить на гипсе (он правда ортез быстро надел). Врач сказала, что так лучше кровообращение в месте травмы, что движение обязательно. И ничего там не сместится. Вот. Вот тебе и лифт отключили.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Май 2014)

Нюшка написал(а):


> Врач сказала, что так лучше кровообращение в месте травмы,


 вау))) и как, результат?


----------



## Енотик (8 Май 2014)

Нюшка написал(а):


> Енотик! Я наконец-то узнала у коллеги, который недавно ломал плюсневые кости. 2 раза. Его почти сразу заставили ходить на гипсе (он правда ортез быстро надел). Врач сказала, что так лучше кровообращение в месте травмы, что движение обязательно. И ничего там не сместится. Вот. Вот тебе и лифт отключили.


Нюшечка, я сразу же при наложении гипса спросила у врача, можно ли хотя бы приступать на гипс. Сказал ни в коем случае. Во-первых сломается гипс, а во-вторых, говорит, подвижный перелом и при наступании будут расходится кости.


----------



## Нюшка (8 Май 2014)

Енотик написал(а):


> Нюшечка, я сразу же при наложении гипса спросила у врача, можно ли хотя бы приступать на гипс. Сказал ни в коем случае. Во-первых сломается гипс, а во-вторых, говорит, подвижный перелом и при наступании будут расходится кости.


Дык, не знаю. Он тоже спросил про расхождение костей-ему сказали-ничего не разойдется... Надо еще спросить, может там другие плюсневые кости...


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> вау))) и как, результат?


Кроме того, что ему лет 25? Ну хромал, но работал с утра до ночи и через 20 дней премьеру сыграл. Бегал, прихрамывая слегка. Хотя, говорил, что это психологическое. Он все равно наступать боялся.  Это прошлой весной было. А что, не нужно кровообращение? Там типа, чтоб мышцы не слабели и т.д.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Май 2014)

Нюшка написал(а):


> А что, не нужно кровообращение? Там типа, чтоб мышцы не слабели и т.д.


Перелом - это нарушение целостности кости. Для сращения кости нужно, чтобы отломки не двигались и были зафиксированы, это ключевой момент. Фиксируют по разному, можно металлом (оперативно) скрутить намертво, стабильно-функциональный остеосинтез так называемый, можно фиксирующей повязкой, ортезы, "пластиковые" бинты, или гипсовые бинты. Во всех случаях цель этого мероприятия исключить подвижность отломков, иначе не срастется и между отломками сформируется "ложный сустав". Это фундамент лечения перелома. Отсюда вопрос, на кой леший накладывать фиксирующую повязку, в данном случае гипсовую, функция которой обездвижить и одновременно давать команду равно противоположенную  - ходи)))????

Вот там, где нет логичного объяснения рекомендациям врача всегда кроется, или ошибка, или сочинение больного на вольную тему "так мне сказал врач".


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Май 2014)

Поэтому для ускорения сращения используется физиотерапия и лфк на противоположной стороне.
.


----------



## Нюшка (11 Май 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Вот там, где нет логичного объяснения рекомендациям врача всегда кроется, или ошибка, или сочинение больного на вольную тему "так мне сказал врач".


Хы, так, конечно,сочинение.))) Один "чайник" рассказал другому "чайнику", а этот "чайник" уже на форуме  написал. Но факт остается фактом-велели ходить. Не. не так-наступать на ногу. так может быть? 
А еще-перелом и "отломки, чтоб не двигались"-это одно. А трещина-другое? Вон у Енотика "подвижный перелом", а может у моего коллеги трещина была? Пойду узнаю. По мне так-один черт))). 
О, кстати, у другой коллеги пару недель назад дочь запястье ломала (что именно, не скажу точно, тоже трещина может), ей лет 10. так им через неделю гипс сняли... Хотя мой сын с запястьем честно 20 дней в гипсе отходил...
Мама моя в августе -перелом шейки плеча. Ее не гипсовали-я ей недель 5 туго застегивала ортез. Не жесткий.


----------



## Енотик (11 Май 2014)

Нюшка написал(а):


> Кроме того, что ему лет 25?


Где мои 17 лет...
Лет семь назад назад на костылях с переломом лодыжки моталась в Борисполь в аэропорт, сутки там провела. Единственное, просила открыть туалет для инвалидов. Ключ искали минут 40 (сорок). Хорошо, что обратилась заранее
Сейчас спустя две недели перестала болеть нога


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поэтому для ускорения сращения используется физиотерапия и лфк на противоположной стороне.





Нюшка написал(а):


> Вон у Енотика "подвижный перелом",


Я смутно очень понимаю, что это такое....
И почему стандартный перелом три недели, а у меня четыре?
*Доктор Ступин*, Федор Петрович, а подробней, пожалуйста!!!

Снимки прилагаю


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Май 2014)

Пока соберетесь и гипс снимать.


----------



## Павел Валерьевич (25 Май 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Именно скручивающие движения запрещены.
> 
> 
> Я тоже слегка запустила проблему, терпела до последнего (сейчас думаю, какой абсурд было это делать), поэтому 100% чувствительность не восстановилась. Но в моём случае это совершенно не критично - мне это совсем не мешает.


А растягивающие движения можно при тпф?


----------



## La murr (25 Май 2014)

Павел Валерьевич написал(а):


> А растягивающие движения можно при тпф?


Думаю, что нет. Делаю рекомендованный мне комплекс ЛФК и не экспериментирую. Хотя нагибаться, приседать могу без проблем.


----------



## Енотик (11 Июл 2014)

Вот круг и замкнулся, выхода из него не вижу...
Состояние ухудшается, предлагают оперироваться.
Спайки...
Добрый день всем участникам форума!


----------



## La murr (11 Июл 2014)

Добрый день, Танюша! 
Врачи убеждены, что именно спайки дают такую картину? 
Может быть показать врачам форума результаты проведённых дополнительных исследований? 
Что-то делали - МРТ, КТ?


----------



## Енотик (11 Июл 2014)

Вечер добрый!

Было проведено МРТ всех отделов позвоночника. Картина грудного отдела неутешительна...
Снимки и описание сейчас выложить не могу. Уехала на дачу с детьми
Очень устала от всего... А ведь были надежды...


----------



## Енотик (22 Июл 2014)

Добрый день!
Фото последнего МРТ.
Прокомментируйте пожалуйста!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Июл 2014)

Что написали рентгенологи: киста или сиренгомиелия?


----------



## Енотик (22 Июл 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Что написали рентгенологи: киста или сиренгомиелия?


Спинной мозг от уровня Th3 до уровня Th7 истончён, умеренно деформирован, за счёт наличия в позвоночном канале кистозных полостей, заполненных ликвором. От уровня Th7 до эпиконуса нормальная структура с/м не визуализируется. На данном уровне определяется гидро-сирингомиелическая трансформация с/м с неравномерным расширением центрального канала, резким истончением вещества с/м, наличием множественных поперечных перетяжек.

Я так понимаю, что это уже не лечится?

Пожалуйста, не молчите!
Как быть дальше?
От операции я отказалась. Правильно ли сделала?
Нужно ли проходить лечение медикаментозное?

Ой, забыла добавить.
Ничего нигде не болит, но замучала спастика в ногах. Передвигаюсь с ходунками. Ноги слабые и снижена чувствительность.


----------



## La murr (22 Июл 2014)

*Енотик*, Танечка, оставила докторам просьбу смотреть Вашу тему.


----------



## Енотик (22 Июл 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Енотик, Танечка, оставила докторам просьбу смотреть Вашу тему.



Спасибо!
Подожду конечно
Спешить то уже некуда


----------



## Simos (22 Июл 2014)

По правому флангу на уровне Th3-TH7 позвонков имеется компрессия спинного мозга осумкованным  интра дуральным, экстрамедуллярным объемным образованием,(опухоль, абсцесс, гематома, спайки(?)), также имеются арахноидальные кистозные полости спинного мозга на этом уровне. Спинной мозг на этом уровне истончен, атрофичен. Наличие компрессии спинного мозга  объемным образованием (каким -  покажет операция), нарастающего неврологического дефицита, являются показанием к оперативному лечению. В предоперационном периоде показана люмбальная пункция с исследованием ликвора.


----------



## doc (22 Июл 2014)

Для определения дальнейшей тактики лечения предпочтителен созыв консилиума с участием неврологов, нейрохирургов...


----------



## AIR (22 Июл 2014)

Согласен с doc.


----------



## Енотик (23 Июл 2014)

Спасибо большое, уважаемые доктора, за разъяснение ситуации!
И всё же, хочу спросить, стоит ли тратить время и деньги на медикаментозное лечение?
Дело в том, что неврологи отправили меня к нейрохирургам. Нейрохирург сказал - операция, но я сейчас просто не готова. Поэтому мне назначили уколы и капельницы. Лечение ещё не начинала.


----------



## dr.dreval (24 Июл 2014)

*Енотик*, какой объем операции Вам предложили?
Есть ли снимки головного и шейного спинного мозга?
Обсуждался ли вопрос метода текалоскопии?


----------



## Енотик (25 Июл 2014)

*dr.dreval*,  здравствуйте!
Спасибо, что откликнулись!
В 2013 году было проведено кисто-перитонеальное шунтирование слева.
Сейчас предлагают операцию открытым способом, рассечь спайки и подчистить. Но как я понимаю, каждая новая операция влечёт за собой новые проблемы.
Метод текалоскопии просто оговаривался на познавательном уровне. У нас в городе его не используют.
МРТ шейного отдела проводилось: Полисегментарный остеохондроз с дорсальной медиальной протрузией м/п диска в сегменте С4-С5 до 2мм. Косвенные признаки нестабильности.


----------



## dr.dreval (25 Июл 2014)

Добрый вечер! Консервативное лечение Вам не поможет, хирургическое 50х50, с риском некоторого ухудшения дефицита, увы, но есть шанс и на улучшения.


Енотик написал(а):


> ...рассечь спайки и подчистить...


Протяженный дефект твердой мозговой оболочки в Вашем случае однозначно не лучший вариант.
Ни один хирург в Вашей ситуации не даст гарантий, многие скажут что тут помогать Вам нечем, другие скажут, что нецелесообразно, кто-то возьмет на себя ответственность. Как ни пародоксально, тут будет многое зависеть от Вашего мнения, оно и решит дальнейшую тактику, если говорить о хирургии.
Сопоставив все плюсы и минусы, если Вы решитесь на операцию, то попытайтесь добиться адгезиолизиса с помощью гибкой эндоскопии, та самая текалоскопия.


----------



## Енотик (1 Авг 2014)

Доброе утро!


dr.dreval написал(а):


> Сопоставив все плюсы и минусы, если Вы решитесь на операцию, то попытайтесь добиться адгезиолизиса с помощью гибкой эндоскопии, та самая текалоскопия.


dr.dreval, спасибо Вам огромное!
Подскажите пожалуйста, где у нас, на просторах СНГ, делают операции таким способом? Делают ли такие операции в Израиле или Германии и в каких клиниках?
Читала, что этот метод успешно применяется при спаечной болезни брюшной полости. Но вот в спинальной хирургии это новинка.
Куда бежать то?!


----------



## dr.dreval (1 Авг 2014)

Клиника Парацельс в Германии и НЦН в Москве. Это эксвизитная метода, и пока она не популяризована.


----------



## Енотик (29 Мар 2015)

Ну вот, друзья, отказали мне в инвалидности...


----------



## klyuha (29 Мар 2015)

Енотик написал(а):


> Ну вот, друзья, отказали мне в инвалидности...


Причины?
Таня, если состояние ухудшается, так, может быть, в Москву - оперироваться?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Мар 2015)

Енотик написал(а):


> Ну вот, друзья, отказали мне в инвалидности...


 обратитесь с заявой в прокуратуру.


----------



## klyuha (29 Мар 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> обратитесь с заявой в прокуратуру.


Не знаю, как в Украине, а в России другой порядок обжалования: либо в вышестоящее МСЭ (главное, затем Федеральное), либо в суд.
Я это к тому говорю, чтобы Таня сначала выяснила порядок обжалования у себя.
Но, обжаловать решение первичного бюро сразу в суд нерационально. Судья  вынужден будет прибегать к консультативной помощи экспертов из главного бюро - а это траты на адвоката. Поэтому решение первичного бюро лучше обжаловать в вышестоящее бюро.  Кроме того, судебная тяжба может длиться годами (надо оплачивать услуги адвоката), а освидетельствование в вышестоящем бюро по обжалованию проводится в течение 1 месяца...


----------



## Енотик (30 Мар 2015)

klyuha написал(а):


> Причины?
> Таня, если состояние ухудшается, так, может быть, в Москву - оперироваться?


Причина настолько тупа, что вы будете смеяться. Банальная ошибка участковой при заполнении документов и её лень. Сегодня должны пересмотреть документы, внести поправки и ещё раз отправят на  МСЭК
Пока не готова я оперироваться.


----------



## Kotenok (30 Мар 2015)

Енотик, держитесь))) Всё будет хорошо)))!!!!


----------



## Енотик (31 Мар 2015)

Спасибо, я стараюсь


----------



## klyuha (31 Мар 2015)

Енотик написал(а):


> Банальная ошибка участковой при заполнении документов и её лень.


Как по срокам, статус инвалида не прерывается?


----------



## Енотик (31 Мар 2015)

Прерывается. К 1 апреля уже не успела


----------



## klyuha (31 Мар 2015)

Енотик написал(а):


> Прерывается. К 1 апреля уже не успела


Печально. Остальное - в личку.


----------



## Iness (19 Май 2020)

@Енотик, скажите, Вы ещё заходите в свою тему? Если да, то не смогли бы связаться со мной? У меня киста ликворная после второй операции. Я с Украины, Ровно. Буду очень благодарна, если сможете.


----------

